# Wer mag Hardstyle ?



## MasterFreak (28. April 2011)

Wer mag Hardstyle? Ich bin ein großer FAN !!! Hardstyle FTW
Edit:Wir können den Thread als Hardstyle Discusion benutzen !

MfG MasterFreak


----------



## chillerman (28. April 2011)

Na, da setz ich doch gleich als erster meinen Punkt unter FTW!


----------



## -Phoenix- (28. April 2011)

Hardstyle passt schon aber Hardcore ist besser^^ .  RE-STYLE


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. April 2011)

Ich sag nur DJ Paul Elstak  

Ne Hardstyle FTW


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2011)

Ich mag´s auch. Aber nicht alles. Bin da sehr wählerrisch^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. April 2011)

WTF!!

Ich hör lieber NDR1 "Welle Nord" !! Das rockt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Was nehmt ihr damit ihr diese Musik aushaltet ^^


----------



## Ahnedos (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr damit ihr diese Musik aushaltet ^^


 
Das ist keine Musik, das ist purer Eargasm  Hardstyle FTW!


----------



## JawMekEf (28. April 2011)

Hardcore,Hardstyle,Speedcore, Paul Elstak 4 Ever!


----------



## Jägermaister (28. April 2011)

Hardstyle FTW


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. April 2011)

Hardstyle Rocks !!!b so jetzt geh ich gleich mal mehr ins gerene, meinst du New Hardstyle oder Oldscool Hardstyle, mehr die Komerz schiene wie Showtek oder eher die Klassiks?

Hardstyle, Hardcore, Terror..... my Brain has an Error !!!!!!


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. April 2011)

Old School von Headhunterz und Technoboy <3 Einfach geil 

D-Block S-Te-Fan ist auch geil 

Und noch ein Italiener: Zatox


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2011)

Für mich ist Hardstyle ganz normaler 90er-Jahre Happy-Rave, nur "besser" gemacht und mit dämlich hoppsenden Gestalten   Nur weil das Wort "Style" drinsteckt, halten es viele für "stylisch" 


Ich hör, wenn schon, lieber härteres und düsteres Technozeugs.


----------



## -Phoenix- (28. April 2011)

@*Westfale_09*

Old School und Headhunterz das passt nicht in einen Satz
Das hier ist Old School


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. April 2011)

Da gibt es eindeutig besseres


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. April 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> @*Westfale_09*
> 
> Old School und Headhunterz das passt nicht in einen Satz
> Das hier ist Old School


 
Ich meinte das Oldschool  eher auf die älteren Songs von Headhunterz und Technoboy bezogen  Bevor Headhunterz zu Scantraxx ging. 


@ herbboy

du meinst nicht etwa Club Domination  von Phosgore ?: D


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2011)

Phosgore wäre ein Beispiel, ich hab auch das Album von denen, daber insgesamt ist mir das auch fast schon zu "billig" auf "hart" getrimmt  

Eher so was, wenn es "melodischer" sein soll 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iMWmtshzi4


oder wenn es "monotoner" sein soll

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ArN5p-8_JY



oder wenn es "endzeitlicher" sein soll

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Ys9iV1-ik


oder ich hör einfach meine selbstgemachte "Dark"-Mucke http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-WorldInConflict.mp3  
...


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

Habe den Thread gerade gesehen , ich bin sicherlich der größte Hardstyle Hörer hier im Forum auch wenn ich erst 15 bin 
Ich bin einfach krank und die Musik ist meine Medizin. Wer kommt 2014 mit zur Qlimax ? 
Und wer hört gleich Irow ?


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2011)

> Old School und Headhunterz das passt nicht in einen Satz


 
Dacht ich mir auch gerade.^^

Auch gut is DJ Korsakoff


----------



## DrSin (29. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur DJ Paul Elstak
> 
> Ne Hardstyle FTW



Das ist happy hardcore.... @ topic defqon Tickets liegen bereit  mehr sag ich nicht.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. April 2011)

Hardstyle ist cool keine Frage, höre aber doch lieber mein Dubstep, DnB und Jungle weiter, Junge!


----------



## MasterFreak (29. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Habe den Thread gerade gesehen , ich bin sicherlich der größte Hardstyle Hörer hier im Forum auch wenn ich erst 15 bin
> Ich bin einfach krank und die Musik ist meine Medizin. Wer kommt 2014 mit zur Qlimax ?
> Und wer hört gleich Irow ?


 Hi meinßte mit Irow den Dj bei HardBase.FM ?
Ich komm auch zur Qlimax 2014 !!! 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Mit Hardstyle meinte ich jetzt alle Formen davon !!!^^
z.B. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf6qQ93ARQ8
oderhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwbNvz9rO6k&feature=channel_video_title
oderhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmYO1Ccwhqc 
und der letzte : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCrBEfbgkyo


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. April 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Das ist happy hardcore.... @ topic defqon Tickets liegen bereit  mehr sag ich nicht.


 
Is mir schon klar  Sollte nur ne Anspielung auf New Kids sein 

@ Master Freak

Die besten Zatox Lieder sind die mit Activator zusammen


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Is mir schon klar  Sollte nur ne Anspielung auf New Kids sein
> 
> @ Master Freak
> 
> Die besten Zatox Lieder sind die mit Activator zusammen


 Nikita ist aber auch schon geil Poltergeist und wie oben Raw-Style. New Dimension oder Andromeda hauen aber auch rein  

Und ja ich meinte Irow , der hatte seine Show ja 15 Minuten nach meinem Post , ich höre eigentlich den ganzen Tag Hardbase.
Da läuft eh das geilste !


YouTube - Roomush Hardcore Wedding 08.02.2007
Geil !


----------



## MasterFreak (29. April 2011)

Ich weiß ich auch, biste auch angemeldet !? ^^ Wenn ja kannste mal deinen Nickname bei HB sagen ?
So jetzt is Dan-Rider da mit RAWSTYLE^^


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

Höre auch gerade zu mein Nickname ist GaAm3r.


----------



## DrSin (29. April 2011)

Also dieses Jahr ist Defqon (extended), Q-Base und Mysteryland angesagt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @ Killa, die Black war ab 16 dieses Jahr, denke mal das sich das nicht ändern wird, auch sind einige B2S Events ab 16


----------



## MasterFreak (29. April 2011)

Yeah war irgendeiner auf der HardBass ???


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

Was meinste mit extended ? Diese Aftershow Party ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. April 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Also dieses Jahr ist Defqon (extended), Q-Base und Mysteryland angesagt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte diese Jahr eigentlich nach Holland dackeln mit nem KOllegen. Aber das Gute Geld hat nicht mitgespielt =/ Kannst du berichten wie es auf dem neuen Gelände ist?


----------



## DrSin (29. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was meinste mit extended ? Diese Aftershow Party ?



3 Tage Defqon  Freitag pre Party, Samstag Defqon, und dann ab 23h afterparty 



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Yeah war irgendeiner auf der HardBass ???


 
Wollten hin aber habs vercheckt Karten zu kaufen.



			
				Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte diese Jahr eigentlich nach Holland dackeln mit nem KOllegen. Aber das Gute Geld hat nicht mitgespielt =/ Kannst du berichten wie es auf dem neuen Gelände ist?



Werde ich, hab noch massig Bilder von der letzten Defqon, die war ja noch am Almere Strand


----------



## MasterFreak (29. April 2011)

Will einer nächstes Jahr mitkommen zur Black ?


----------



## DrSin (29. April 2011)

Die Id&T Events sind nicht so mein Ding


----------



## MasterFreak (29. April 2011)

Schade !? Kennst einer das Free Festival ?Art of Dance  Ist sogar ab 16 also für Killa star gut


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

Sin meinste die Sensation Black ? ( Kenne die nur unter dem alten Namen )
Naja nächstes Jahr wäre ich dann 16  
Aber ich hätte niemanden mit dem ich hinkomme 
Kann mich einer aus Hamburg abholen ?  


> Die Id&T Events sind nicht so mein Ding


Naja die Black ist schon geil


----------



## Ahab (29. April 2011)

Kanns keineswegs immer hören. Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich irre werden.  Aber ab und zu kommts gut.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Kanns keineswegs immer hören. Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich irre werden.  Aber ab und zu kommts gut.


 Ich höre seit heute morgen um 13 Uhr Hardbase.fm und itunes


----------



## MasterFreak (29. April 2011)

haha ich höre seit 7:30 The Magic Show ^^


----------



## DrSin (29. April 2011)

Im Auto war heute die Qlimax 2010 fällig


----------



## AeroX (29. April 2011)

> Hardbase.fm


Schön we are one hören, feiner kerl 

Ich fahr dies jahr evtl auch auf defqon..  Letztes jahr ging schon übelst ab, wie ich das auf der dvd so sehe 

Muss aber dazu sagen, das ich mir sowas ebenfalls nicht jeden tag reinhauen kann


----------



## HIrNI (29. April 2011)

Hardstyle? wtf..


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2011)

HIrNI schrieb:


> Hardstyle? wtf..


  Dislike


----------



## DAEF13 (30. April 2011)

Geht so..
Je nach dem wie es "gemixt" ist mag ich es mal mehr, mal weniger


----------



## PEG96 (30. April 2011)

Wie kann man Net wissen, was hardstyle ist, nene....
Hardstyle manchmal FTW!


----------



## DrSin (30. April 2011)

Und wer hat classics?


----------



## MasterFreak (30. April 2011)

Was meinste mit Classic ? Oldschool oder was ? So Headhunterz und Isaac oder was


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. April 2011)

X Kann man hören aber ist nich mein Ding !


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Was meinste mit Classic ? Oldschool oder was ? So Headhunterz und Isaac oder was


 Die machen ja auch nicht immer Oldschool  
Bitches ist ein geiles Lied


----------



## DrSin (30. April 2011)

Classics =Schuhe  btw - i love all bitches  das kam auf der defqon richtig geil, Sommer sonne das Lied und ******


----------



## Alistair (30. April 2011)

Yeah, Hardstyle ist auch mein Lieblingsgenre der elektronischen Tanzmusik. Sehr geil. 
Neben Hardstyle, und auch Early Hardstyle, höre ich am meisten noch Hard Trance und Tech Trance. Auch sehr zu empfehlen, wer Hardstyle mag, dem dürfte das auch gefallen. 

Die Hardstyle-Parties sind auch unglaublich geil, Defqon.1, Qlimax, Black... Super.

Auch schön zu sehen, dass es hier so viele Hardstyle-Fans gibt. Hardstyle FTW! 

Hier wurden schon einige gute DJs bzw. Acts genannt... DJ Zany, Zatox, Showtek (Dutch Masters), Southstylers, Walt, Davide Sonar, Pavo, Luna, Technoboy, Teknoid, DJ Activator, Headhunterz, Alphaverb, Intractable One, Bioweapon, The Beholder & Balistic, Noisecontrollers, Max Enforcer, DJ Tatanka, The Prophet, The Pitcher, Brennan Heart, Frontliner, Deepack, Tuneboy, Francesco Zeta... Um mal einige besonders hervorzuheben. 

Hier mal eins meiner absoluten Lieblingstrax... Teknoid mit Tekstyle-MK1, sehr geil, unbedingt aufdrehen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQHmUWKcHP4

@Herbboy

SAM und Phosgore sind echt gut, ich würde sie in Industrial bzw. Industrial Electro einordnen. ^^

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Yeah, Hardstyle ist auch mein Lieblingsgenre der elektronischen Tanzmusik. Sehr geil.
> Neben Hardstyle, und auch Early Hardstyle, höre ich am meisten noch Hard Trance und Tech Trance. Auch sehr zu empfehlen, wer Hardstyle mag, dem dürfte das auch gefallen.
> 
> Die Hardstyle-Parties sind auch unglaublich geil, Defqon.1, Qlimax, Black... Super.
> ...



Hardjump gefällt mir sehr , und auch wenn ich sehr laut Hardcore hören kann bekomme ich bei Dubsteb Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Alistair (30. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hardjump gefällt mir sehr , und auch wenn ich sehr laut Hardcore hören kann bekomme ich bei Dubsteb Kopfschmerzen



Ok... Wie kommst Du jetzt aber darauf? Ich habe weder von Jumpstyle noch von Dubstep was geschrieben.  

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Ok... Wie kommst Du jetzt aber darauf? Ich habe weder von Jumpstyle noch von Dubstep was geschrieben.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Alistair


 By the way Jumpstyle finde ich auch gut 

Nein ich hatte oben nur 





> Yeah, Hardstyle ist auch mein Lieblingsgenre der elektronischen Tanzmusik. Sehr geil.
> Neben Hardstyle, und auch Early Hardstyle, höre ich am meisten noch Hard Trance und Tech Trance


 gelesen und dann das geschrieben


----------



## Alistair (30. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> By the way Jumpstyle finde ich auch gut



Ja, Jumpstyle ist auch nicht schlecht, höre es aber nicht so oft wie Hardstyle, Hard und Tech Trance. 

Ansonsten noch Techno, Hard Techno, Trance, Progressive Trance, Electro, House, Hard House, Tech House, Eclectic, Tek, Hard Tek, Goa (Psytrance), Minimal, Hardcore, Gabber, Drum 'n' Bass, Dubstep, Acid, Breakbeat, Industrial.  



> Nein ich hatte oben nur  gelesen und dann das geschrieben



Ach so... Jo, das ergibt Sinn. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Ja, Jumpstyle ist auch nicht schlecht, höre es aber nicht so oft wie Hardstyle, Hard und Tech Trance.
> 
> Ansonsten noch Techno, Hard Techno, Trance, Progressive Trance, Electro, House, Hard House, Tech House, Eclectic, Tek, Hard Tek, Goa (Psytrance), Minimal, Hardcore, Gabber, Drum 'n' Bass, Dubstep, Acid, Breakbeat, Industrial.


 
Ich bleibe bei Hardstyle Hardcore und Hardjump !


----------



## MasterFreak (30. April 2011)

Jeah Bitches von Isaac is übel gut !!!^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RibPeDkAITc
Bei langen Autofahrten einfach nur der HAmmA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2u-BULUfVg


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Jeah Bitches von Isaac is übel gut !!!^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RibPeDkAITc
> Bei langen Autofahrten einfach nur der HAmmA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2u-BULUfVg


 Das Video ist gut , ich mag die 2. Baseline bei Bitches einfach


----------



## DrSin (30. April 2011)

Ja alles schon feine Sachen, wobei Jump gar nicht so mein Ding ist.

Sehr gut sind auch die Psyko Punkz:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LlajWOE2MY

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder der Defqon 2010, sowie mein Fav. Video vom Festival:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzJbLx6rUuM

Mit das beste was Villian mit DBSTF gezaubert haben!


----------



## MasterFreak (30. April 2011)

Jo das is geil (Defqon 1) aber das hier ist auch n Brett von Brennan Heart & The Prophet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTbg99c1TSI sehr gut zum aufstehen ^^


----------



## DrSin (30. April 2011)

Jo ist atm auf fear.fm auf Platz 1 aber gibt besseres vom Brennan.


----------



## MasterFreak (30. April 2011)

Kann sein ist zurzeit mein Favourit und lief grad bei Fear.FM ^^ Hier für die Hardjumper unter euch :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umk5Rs708ls


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Ja alles schon feine Sachen, wobei Jump gar nicht so mein Ding ist.
> 
> Sehr gut sind auch die Psyko Punkz:
> 
> ...


Was heißt eigentlich dieses MC ? 
Zum beispiel MC Ruffian ?


----------



## DrSin (30. April 2011)

Dann lieber das:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYIvT8ccnHE
  baseline^^

edit:

MC ist eine Art Moderator der Bühnen Show


----------



## MasterFreak (30. April 2011)

Jo sry aber ich find meins besser da is mehr nu-style kram eingebaut deins ist net schlecht aber nich grad mein ding tja ^^
Fenix war bei HardBase.FM online yeah !!!


----------



## DrSin (30. April 2011)

Wie gesagt das war eh eine Ausnahme, sonst bin ich in der Headhunter Brennan Heart, DBSTF & Co Ecke zu finden bzw. bei den ganzen Q-Dance Events, nächstes Jahr auch die Hardbass von B2S denke ich mal.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Mai 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das war eh eine Ausnahme, sonst bin ich in der Headhunter Brennan Heart, DBSTF & Co Ecke zu finden bzw. bei den ganzen Q-Dance Events, nächstes Jahr auch die Hardbass von B2S denke ich mal.


 Mit zzzzzzz Headhunterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Mai 2011)

Technoboy und Zatox sind momentan cooler


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Mai 2011)

biste n Italian Hardstyle Fan ? (dj stephanie <3 )


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Mai 2011)

Ne das nicht höre auch gern D - Block S-Te-Fan. Aber momentan ist Zatox & Activator und Technoboy vorn 

Meine Favoriten die ich sehr oft und gerne höre:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsouGToqprI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkoxHVMOvNs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nrz3oVj-W3Y

Die Lieder sind allesamt ab der Mitte richtig geil anzuhören.


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Mai 2011)

1. hatte ich schon als 5.ten Ohrwurm gepostet ^^ Nein aber die Melo is doch mal geil !!!


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Mai 2011)

Die Undersound-Melodie finde ich noch viel viel geiler. Dieses hochgezogene im Refrain ist einfach geil. Da macht das Autobahnfahren doch Spaß, wenn man nach dem Lied fährt


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Mai 2011)

jo das stimmt


----------



## DrSin (2. Mai 2011)

Das gute ist, in Bochum sind im Moment regelmäßig wieder Hardstyle Events,  war schon geil direkt neben Headhunterz zu stehen


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. Mai 2011)

Club Sensation war das doch oder?

Im Gigaparc in Dülmen ist jetzt ne Reihe von Hardstyle Events. Sei es Technoboy oder Wildstylez


----------



## MasterFreak (2. Mai 2011)

in NRW sind ziemlich viele Hardstyle Events  ihr lucker !!! Weiß einer HS Events in Niedersachen ? (außer Incognito oder Funpark Hannover )^^


----------



## DrSin (2. Mai 2011)

ich kann auch mal eben nach nl fahren diesel sei dank


----------



## chillerman (2. Mai 2011)

Sehr geil!
YouTube - The Prophet vs Headhunterz- Scar-Ur-Face

Ach ja xD Es geht um das Lied! Nicht um das Video 



> Dj Unser, der Du stehst am Mischpult
> 
> Gesampelt werde dein Name
> 
> ...


 
Hab den Spruch grade gefunden. Ich persönlich hab nichts gegen Scooter aber der Spruch ist trotzdem cool


----------



## MasterFreak (2. Mai 2011)

hahaha besser is der von DJ Condor  :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsyTkMG-Qhk&feature=channel_video_title 
Scar your Face is eigentlich schneller ^^ Aber Video is auch gut ^^


----------



## chillerman (2. Mai 2011)

Warum kannst du das Vid hier rein stellen und ich nicht -.-' frechheit!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Mai 2011)

Ist zwar nicht HC aber der Typ ist Crazy 

YouTube - Electro House 2011 (TR!PPY MIX) DJ BL3ND

naja der Sound geht so


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Mai 2011)

funny vid aber das is ne dumme mukke ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M6oHA1J5X4 best Hardstyle Track jetzt !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER08taWAyok auch sehr cool Kodex Remix ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Mai 2011)

Die sind beide geil  
Hier auch was gutes aus dem Hardcore Bereich 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<iframe width="1280" height="750" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qShQgnWI054?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Er will nicht ... Das Lied heißt Pride & Pain von Outblast.


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Mai 2011)

Sehr cool das Lied !!! leider kann ich das Video net sehen aber ich kenne das Lied ^^
Hier noch One of my favourites  :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVDddo3tCqA Epic Bassline und Melo !!!
sagt mal wie ihr es findet (an die Hardstyler) ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Mai 2011)

Ist gut  
Wusstet ihr das ihr Lieder je nach p-Anzahl ne bessere Qual bekommen ?


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Mai 2011)

stimmt ^^


----------



## Alistair (4. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein guter Track, MasterFreak, der Bass dürfte aber ruhig etwas stärker sein. 

Hier mal ein richtig geiler Track: Rage Attack - Beyond Nightmare  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR0_dtcrYqg

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Nachschub für dich 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yZzs-Utc0I<<<<<< Richtig geil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbdNDe9eZQU


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Mai 2011)

Die Ride with Uz is soo cool <3 DBSTF ich finde sie super !!! Kannt ich zwar schon war aber in vergessenheit geraten ^^
Sorry Alistair ich mag den Track net so und den 2. von Westfale_09 auch net soo
MfG MasteFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß immern icht wie die Lieder heißen aber ich kenne sie alle


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Welche meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Alistair (4. Mai 2011)

Macht nichts, MasterFreak, vllt. gefällt Dir das hier ja mehr... 

Organ Donors - Tranceplant (Dutchmaster Remix)

Sehr sehr geil. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche meinst du jetzt?



Alles so


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Mai 2011)

Hardstyle nur zum aufwärmen...

...um dann auf Hardcore und progesiven Schranz richtig ab zu feiern


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Hardstyle nur zum aufwärmen...
> 
> ...um dann auf Hardcore und progesiven Schranz richtig ab zu feiern


 ******* man  
Pride & Pain von Outblast ist dann was für dich


----------



## chillerman (5. Mai 2011)

Sonne!

iPod an Autoboxen anschließen, Fenster runter, Hardstyle an und ab durch die Stadt XD


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Mai 2011)

chillerman schrieb:


> Sonne!
> 
> iPod an Autoboxen anschließen, Fenster runter, Hardstyle an und ab durch die Stadt XD


 yeah das is cool !!! 

ach ja Hi Alistair ja der Track is schon besser aber ich bin halt mehr für so neuen Hardstyle also net so ne vermischung mit Oldschool !!! Trotzdem ganz net ! thx ^^

hier noch n cooler Track mit Ivan Carsten hier mit n paar House ansätzen drin !!!^^ eigentlich ganz nett !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqWdW-SfpYs


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Mai 2011)

Zu diesem Lied bin ich damals der Erste Mal mit meinem Führerschein gefahren  Man muss sich ja dem Fahrstil des Liedes anpasen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjbCoOSlwCw

Ich find es einfach nur geil. Teilweise etwas lahm aber in der Mitte geht das Teil gut ab


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Mai 2011)

Oo und dann (weil das so geballert hat) lappen verloren !!!^^  nein Spaß  cooler Track !
wie findet ihr den von Ivan Carsten ?


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Zu diesem Lied bin ich damals der Erste Mal mit meinem Führerschein gefahren  Man muss sich ja dem Fahrstil des Liedes anpasen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjbCoOSlwCw
> 
> Ich find es einfach nur geil. Teilweise etwas lahm aber in der Mitte geht das Teil gut ab


 Und gleich 10 mal geblitz worden ?


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

ist ok, aber so gut wie DnB isses einfach nicht


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Mai 2011)

Zed3D schrieb:


> ist ok, aber so gut wie DnB isses einfach nicht


 ja dann is halt so nää !^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8NnQCzZlCM auch sehr fett !!!  Muss ich die ganze Zeit hören Epic !!!^^


----------



## redBull87 (5. Mai 2011)

Kann man hören aber ist nich mein Ding ^^


----------



## Alistair (5. Mai 2011)

Hi MasterFreak.



MasterFreak schrieb:


> ach ja Hi Alistair ja der Track is schon besser aber ich bin halt mehr für so neuen Hardstyle also net so ne vermischung mit Oldschool !!! Trotzdem ganz net ! thx ^^



Das habe ich schon bemerkt. 
Ich steh halt auch total auf Early Hardstyle. 
Nichts zu danken, gern geschehen. 

Leute... Mir geht hier ein Act noch ab... Und zwar die Dark Oscillators (The Hose und Hunter)! Der Track *Food For Woofers* ist unglaublich geil. Und das Ganze im A-Style-Mix. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF8-FIi_2o0

*Superstar DJ* ist auch sehr gut:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtOUYMetf0M

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Mai 2011)

Superstar DJ ist auch so genial  Hab ich auch hier aufgelegt


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8NnQCzZlCM auch sehr fett !!!  Muss ich die ganze Zeit hören Epic !!!^^



ok das ist ziemlich geil!


----------



## Seth86 (5. Mai 2011)

Da mach ich mal mit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL30vQcX24Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rJBHznWIrw


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Mai 2011)

Nicht direkt Harstyle aber für die HSV Fans was im Forum  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmR6iaavUjk

Ist auch richtig geil und das sag ich als Dortmunder


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Nicht direkt Harstyle aber für die HSV Fans was im Forum
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmR6iaavUjk
> 
> Ist auch richtig geil und das sag ich als Dortmunder


Ich wohn in Hamburg  
Aber seit den letzten paar Saison(s) ist der HSV echt nur noch zum kotzen gewesen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qShQgnWI054&hd=1

Das härteste und geilste was es gibt , das sage ich euch !


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Mai 2011)

Scheiß auf den Verein  Das Lied ist tausend mal geiler als der Verein


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Mai 2011)

Und das von mir ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Mai 2011)

Hardcore muss ich gestehen, kann ich gar nicht ab  Das ist mir dann doch zu krank  DJ Paul geht teilweise und dann hört es auf


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich find den Thread hier geil : ) Findet man schöne neue Musik. 

@  MAster-Freak: Hast du noch sowas wie Intoxication?


----------



## chillerman (6. Mai 2011)

Ok ok das hier ist Speedcore aber ich habs gerade in meiner Endlosschleife 

YouTube - Angerfist - Terror Of My Speedcore


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich find den Thread hier geil : ) Findet man schöne neue Musik.
> 
> @  MAster-Freak: Hast du noch sowas wie Intoxication?


 was das ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Mai 2011)

Das Lied was er weiter oben schon gepostet hatte. Das miene ich von irgendwas mit Punk.


----------



## Hatschi (6. Mai 2011)

Muss ab und zu sein, die volle Dröhnung, erinnert mich an Schranz 
*dj mikesh*


----------



## MasterFreak (6. Mai 2011)

Hi Westfale_09,
jo ich such mal was raus !  Die neuen Digital Punk dinger sind alle übel  gut !!! (aka Blue Horzion con Digital Punk & Noisecontrollers)
Vielleicht trift das ja deinen Geschmack : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ01RVoVllA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk5J6u4PGVs Hammer Zatox Mash-Up !!! Rawww !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3deReUci1sE Der ultimate Banger !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqtPcKArK2o auch sehr nice !!!^^

und da letzte ^^ :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTeleQUVL6g leider mit Qlimax MC vocals aber  trotzdem cool (besser hab ichs auf Youtube net gefunden sry )^^


MfG MasterFreak 

P.S. Gangstas dont Dance !!!^^


----------



## chillerman (6. Mai 2011)

Was habt ihr für Hardstyle-Alben?

Irgendwas bestimmtes? Oder welche die man haben MUSS!?


----------



## MasterFreak (6. Mai 2011)

Second Identity Album hab ich !!!^^  Qlimax,Decibel und HardBass CD's sind auch ganz nett !
Sonst noch so Projekt One Platten, The Pitcher, Showtek und Headhunterz !!!
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Second Identity is n Muss !!! Hier n Beispiel :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mKUnwigskM einfach Hammer !!!


----------



## Seth86 (6. Mai 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> P.S. Second Identity is n Muss !!!



"Live Without Existing" finde ich gut, der Rest ist für mich nur Mittelmaß, Standard, klingt alles zu ähnlich und immer nach dem selben Schema.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtskCkKH3FA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D306DLpMlY


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Mai 2011)

Wisst ihr was , ich höre mir keins eurer Lieder hier an.
Einfach HB durchhören und fertig


----------



## Seth86 (6. Mai 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was , ich höre mir keins eurer Lieder hier an.
> Einfach HB durchhören und fertig


Was auch immer HB ist... du verpasst wahrscheinlich viel 

Ausserdem zu empfehlende Internet-Radios: 

DI.fm - Hardstyle
fear.fm
hard.fm


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Mai 2011)

Hardbase.fm und da bleibe ich auch.


----------



## chillerman (7. Mai 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hardbase.fm und da bleibe ich auch.


 
Nur weil man nen Internetradio hört schließt es ja nicht aus, dass man sich auch mal n paar videos anhört die in nem Hardstyle Thread gepostet werden 
#Musik, Hardbase, Technobase  <3


----------



## Seth86 (7. Mai 2011)

chillerman schrieb:


> Nur weil man nen Internetradio hört schließt es ja nicht aus, dass man sich auch mal n paar videos anhört die in nem Hardstyle Thread gepostet werden
> #Musik, Hardbase, Technobase  <3



Werden da immer noch Grüße vorgetragen oder wird in anderer Weise die Musik unterbrochen? Das macht mich ziemlich aggressiv


----------



## chillerman (7. Mai 2011)

Seth86 schrieb:


> Werden da immer noch Grüße vorgetragen oder wird in anderer Weise die Musik unterbrochen? Das macht mich ziemlich aggressiv


 
Mh ja schon aber ich habe mich über die Jahre daran gewöhnt und ab und zu ist es auch ziemlich amüsant


----------



## Keygen (7. Mai 2011)

meine mutter stand neben mir ich hab sie nicht reden hören weil ich schon seit mehr als 4 stunden hardstyle auf maximaler lautstärke hör


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Mai 2011)

Keygen schrieb:


> meine mutter stand neben mir ich hab sie nicht reden hören weil ich schon seit mehr als 4 stunden hardstyle auf maximaler lautstärke hör


 Ja wer so blöd ist  Schonmal was von Tinnitus gehört ?
Ist keine Beleidiung aber ich merke das mit 15 schon das ich nach dem hören ein Piepen haben , deswegen höre ich nicht mehr so laut.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2011)

Ich habe nichts gegen elektronische Musik. Im Gegenteil. Aber Hardstyle oder Schranz gehen mir aufn Sack. Genauso wie monotoner Minimalhouse.
Da höre ich lieber Dance/Club/Vocalhouse, TRance, Rave, Breakbeat, Ambient.


----------



## EGThunder (7. Mai 2011)

Hardstyle & Hardcore will never die! 
Genial das es hier gleich Gesinnte gibt!

Harstyle und Hardcore höre ich fast täglich, aber auch Progressive-House und Trance. Eigentlich mag ich so ziemlich alles an Elektronischer Musik. 

EG


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Mai 2011)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Hardstyle & Hardcore will never die!
> Genial das es hier gleich Gesinnte gibt!
> 
> Harstyle und Hardcore höre ich fast täglich, aber auch Progressive-House und Trance. Eigentlich mag ich so ziemlich alles an Elektronischer Musik.
> ...


 Dann jetzt Hardbase hören ist gerade fetter Hardcore


----------



## Alistair (7. Mai 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das härteste und geilste was es gibt , das sage ich euch !



Ja, "Pride & Pain" von Outblast ist echt gut, von ihm ist man gute Sachen ja gewohnt. 

Wenn's um Hardcore geht, so stehen für mich aber Art of Fighters (bzw. Meccano Twins) ganz vorne, Artwork ist, meiner Meinung nach, der beste Track (auch der Remix von Tha Playah ist geil):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flrATpM3zM4

Auch gut: Art of Fighters - Hardcore Makes The World Move (Promo Rmx)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU7hh3yuD28

Meccano Twins- Domin-Hated

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hW-AvbddrU

Meccano Twins - Dissolution

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq5ZCIAuKY4

Sehr geil. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich sag nur:

"Hardstyle is my Style"


----------



## m3ntozz911 (7. Mai 2011)

hardstyle ist doch dieses zeug da , was die ganzen assis bei uns im dorf aufm spielplatz hören, obwohl sie 23 sind oder? xD


----------



## 4clocker (8. Mai 2011)

Heute heißt es Hardstyle, früher, ca anno 1990 hieß das ganz pauschal Thunderdome   Einer hat sich die CD gekauft und musste sie immer für alle Kumpels auf Kasette aufnehmen...in Echtzeit
Und es hört sich immernoch genau 1:1 gleich an


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Mai 2011)

Danke Master Freak.  

Intoxication ist jetzt mein Ohrwurm 
Ich liebe diese Melodie einfach in der Mitte


----------



## Keygen (8. Mai 2011)

ich hatte als kleinkind ein unfalls wo meine nase zertrümmert wurde, seid dem drückt etwas gegen mein schädel und seid dem hab ich tinitus, ehrlich gesagt es ist blöd für dich, du konntest es verhindern 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Bxq--SBXdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EGThunder (8. Mai 2011)

Für mich auch ein richtig gutes Lied, auch wenn es schon etwas älter ist. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTkN-O1fquk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EG

Edit: Und für alles die es "etwas" härter mögen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7mJ68oeA-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (8. Mai 2011)

Hi *EGThunder,
jo Mark with a K is auch voll funny  also dazu kann man janz gut Jumpstyle bzw. HardJump zu tanzen übel geil !!! thx ^^
Thunderdome is net grad meine Lieblings mukke ^^

Hi **Westfale_09,
Bitte Bitte ^^ Ich find das Lied auf voll cool ! (hähä sonst hätte ich es net gepostet) ^^

HI all  (Star_Killa usw) ich finde fast alle HS Radios gut aka Q-Dance Radio, HB.FM, Fear.FM und b2s radio ^^
jo du hast recht **Seth86 die Kickin Ass is einfach nur der Hamma !!!!^^

MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hardstyle is Back !!! I Live for this Music !^^
Mega Track der Toneshifterz :*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIUOFAAsEUo
und n Track von Dozer :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFNMZroZp-Y
und Last but not Liest haha Da Noisecontroller with :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL2T_TZCAK0


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Mai 2011)

Was habt ihr alle mit Niosecontroller. Die Musik is für Hardstyle irgendwie voll bassarm und nicht so schnell. xD


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Mai 2011)

Dozer mit Drop the Bomb ist übelst geil wünsch mir das immer schon bei HB


----------



## MasterFreak (8. Mai 2011)

Was hast du gegen NC ?
Wenn die Musik von denen eins is dann net Bassarm !!! xD Hör mal das Lied von denen mit Bass !
Yeah Dozer is auch gut !
Sodala jetzt is der Gregor mit HHC dran ^^ (so gern mag ich das aber net )Obwohl die Happy Hardcore Freaks alles Remixen in ihrem Style  ^^


----------



## Alistair (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Master Freak.



MasterFreak schrieb:


> HI all  (Star_Killa usw) ich finde fast alle HS Radios gut aka Q-Dance Radio, HB.FM, Fear.FM und b2s radio ^^



Ich kann dann noch HardStation.fm voll und ganz empfehlen. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Mai 2011)

Sagen wir es so ich finde wenn ich HB höre brauch ich nichts anderes hören , klar wenn mal der Stream nicht geht. Aber sonst.
Die meisten die ihr genannt habt sind Englisch und da habe ich keinen bock drauf


----------



## MasterFreak (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Alistair,
jo ich kenn den Sender !
Könnt ihr mal n Feedback schreiben zu den Track's die ich gepostet hab ^^Thx !!!
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Mai 2011)

Hab ich  als erster  Ich find se nich so pralle =/


----------



## MasterFreak (8. Mai 2011)

We are the Future is doch nett oder ? wie kann man dös net gut finden ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Mai 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> We are the Future is doch nett oder ? wie kann man dös net gut finden ^^


 Dance with the Devil - Vorti und Zed


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Mai 2011)

Kindertechno 

Aber solange ich das Zeugs nicht über Handylautsprecher während einer Bahnfahrt hören muss... macht was ihr wollt.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Mai 2011)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Kindertechno
> 
> Aber solange ich das Zeugs nicht über Handylautsprecher während einer Bahnfahrt hören muss... macht was ihr wollt.


 Wenn man den keine Ahnung hat. Handsup ist Kinder / Pussytechno.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Mai 2011)

YouTube - JumpStyle HardJump Shuffle @ Berlin HardStyle Germany

Sowas muss ich auf dem Alex in Berlin immer sehen. Die sind bestimmt noch keine 18 

Augen- und Ohrenkrebsgefahr!


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn es dir nicht gefällt brauchst du hier auch nicht reinschreiben sondern nur deine Bewertung abgeben.
Und solche Jump/Hardstyle Rave events sind doch funny ^^
P.S.
Hier noch n extra für Star_Killa, einfach der Hammer :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5wkHR5VyY0 Übelst geiler Kick !!!  (Hardcore will never Die)   haha das sag ich als Hardstyler ^^
Melodic Melodic... :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE8CWpIVJko
                                     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVfzR8XCWCE&feature=related
                                     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI7V0Q2JKfU  Einfach klasse !!!
Hardstyle Saved my Life !!!!!


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Mai 2011)

Das ist geil  
Lief 2010 auf der Qlimax 

Music make Addicted sag ich nur


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Mai 2011)

Jo stimmt ^^
Hier noch n paar Favourites  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atQJpIwe_yA&feature=related Breath ^^
Und Zatox mit Ran-D :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP8RSZrH8l0&feature=relateddürfte auch einige kennen  Leicht addictet zu Qlimax  ^^!!!
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde manche Stellen von Zatox´s to the Top einfach nur kacke , dieser einseitige Bass...


----------



## Rinkadink (13. Mai 2011)

Beim hardstyle fehlt mir definitiv der groove. Ich halte diesen musikstil für recht billig produzierten auffn-kopf-techno für die dorfjugend unter 20, mit komischen ufohosen, neoprenjacken mit kitschigen tribals aufgedruckt, die krampfhaft nach immer derselben choreographie rumhüpfen. meiner meinung nach hat diese musikrichtung auch bei weitem nicht die energie und schubkraft wie zB ordentlicher psytrance oder progressive trance..... aber: jedem das seine. kommt vielleicht auch daher, dass diese musik hier in hamburg nicht so sehr verbreitet ist und wir gerade ne minimal revolution starten. stichwort grünanlagen


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. Mai 2011)

@ Master Freak 

Das Lied hab ich gestern auf Youtube gehört mi Zatox und Ran-D  Geiles Teil.


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Mai 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Beim hardstyle fehlt mir definitiv der groove. Ich halte diesen musikstil für recht billig produzierten auffn-kopf-techno für die dorfjugend unter 20, mit komischen ufohosen, neoprenjacken mit kitschigen tribals aufgedruckt, die krampfhaft nach immer derselben choreographie rumhüpfen. meiner meinung nach hat diese musikrichtung auch bei weitem nicht die energie und schubkraft wie zB ordentlicher psytrance oder progressive trance..... aber: jedem das seine. kommt vielleicht auch daher, dass diese musik hier in hamburg nicht so sehr verbreitet ist und wir gerade ne minimal revolution starten. stichwort grünanlagen


 wenn man keine ahnung bitte mal den Mund halten !!!! Bitte wenn sie keine Ahnung von einer normalen Musikrichtung haben dann geben sie nur die Bewertung an und machen sie nicht all die Fans und die Musik runter !!!!
Yo Westfale_09 das stimmt 

Lets hears some RAWWWSTYLE  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyVNlp_PYXc&feature=related


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Mai 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:
			
		

> Beim hardstyle fehlt mir definitiv der groove. Ich halte diesen musikstil für recht billig produzierten auffn-kopf-techno für die dorfjugend unter 20, mit komischen ufohosen, neoprenjacken mit kitschigen tribals aufgedruckt, die krampfhaft nach immer derselben choreographie rumhüpfen. meiner meinung nach hat diese musikrichtung auch bei weitem nicht die energie und schubkraft wie zB ordentlicher psytrance oder progressive trance..... aber: jedem das seine. kommt vielleicht auch daher, dass diese musik hier in hamburg nicht so sehr verbreitet ist und wir gerade ne minimal revolution starten. stichwort grünanlagen



Haha, jeden das seine, wenn bei euch jetzt erst der minimal im kommen ist, dann hängt ihr ja Jahre zurück!! xD 
Nu Rave kommt dann in 5 Jahren zu euch xD

Achso und was ich noch sagen wollte:  Für manche mag ja Musik ne modeerscheinung sein und für viele natürlich auch Geschmackssache.

Aber!!!
No One Music Style is better then the other.
It's all Music!!!!!


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Mai 2011)

Bullshit
YouTube - Angerfist - Terror Of My speedcore


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Mai 2011)

Ist halt Speedy Hardcore  ^^ Angerfist  ^^
Aber naja das mag ich net so ! Zurzeit ist mein Liebling Hc Track : Amnesis- Refly !!!!
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Mai 2011)

Fanboy
Hardcore und Hardstyle rockt die ******** fett!

Dieses Jahr Defqon 1, ich komme!


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Mai 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WCZJdV2tgg
Geil !

und hier noch eins für Da BassBangers  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVkdM7ZVI7I&hd=1


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Mai 2011)

Da BassBangers 4 Ever !!!!^^ Aber Reason werde ich net benutzen das is f..ck^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ckVxOx4EGI&feature=relmfu Fl Studio 4 Ever das ist besser Star_Killa !!! Übrigens davon gibt es noch einen 2.ten Part mit auch über einer Stunde (OMFG wer macht n Tutorial über eine Stunde !?^^)
Da Tweekaz, die benutzen das auch  Hier noch n anderer Track mit FL Studio gemacht :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A90OlueFn-M&feature=channel_video_title
Wo wir grad von Da Tweekaz reden : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH7ECfwi_4c&feature=channel_video_title Merry Christmas from da f***in Tweekaz  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch noch was geiles  Heute rauf und runtergehört  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq74JsHxGoU


----------



## MasterFreak (16. Mai 2011)

WTF son n scheiß hab ich ja noch nie gehört  ^^ !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XZL67B2Lxw Mega Reverse Bass  Hardstyle here we go  I like da Melo ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn3kzrw-aSo&feature=related Coone   voll funny der Track^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Mai 2011)

Ja ich hatte das erst hier reingeschrieben und dann das Video angeguckt war ganz schöner Mist  
Coone finde ich gut  Beim BVB Lied muss ich kotzen .


----------



## Westfale_09 (16. Mai 2011)

Das war auch nur nen Scherz ihr Pfeifen  Deutscher Meister BVB


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Mai 2011)

OMFG !?  Das is nur schlecht  Its like the F.....n Pur Party mix !!!
This is the real Music : Hier die Wasted Penguinz  :Mega Preview of Harder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mglIXyQn6w&feature=channel_video_title die sind soo Krank ^^
Und hier n Hammer Track von ihnen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjVdLDHvdRw +
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Mai 2011)

Warum findest du die so geil ?


----------



## MasterFreak (18. Mai 2011)

Melo,Vocals, Kick die Track von Wasted Penguinz sind einfach cool und die sind krank drauf  !^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Mai 2011)

Sprich deine fav DJs ?


----------



## prost (18. Mai 2011)

Ich mag Jumpstyle lieber...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9HKcJRVP60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (18. Mai 2011)

one of them  ^^


----------



## prost (18. Mai 2011)

> one of them  ^^​


^^
TechnoBase.fm hör ich allerdings auch gerne - aber net immer, kommt auf den DJ an


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Mai 2011)

das war eine antwort auf Star_Killa ^^
aber TB hör ich net da ich kein HandsUp/ Jumpstyle höre und auch nicht mixen will!!! HardBase.FM is besser, sowie b2s, q-dance radio oder Fear.FM !!!
We aRe oNe  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Night93 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es schon super, aber ich kann es nicht die ganze Zeit hören , höre dann doch lieber Techno oder House


----------



## Star_KillA (19. Mai 2011)

Night93 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon super, aber ich kann es nicht die ganze Zeit hören , höre dann doch lieber Techno oder House


 Techno ? Das ist alles Techno .... 
TB kann ich nicht , Handsup ist so ein billiger Remix Mist , Pussy Hardstyle halt.


----------



## Rinkadink (20. Mai 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Haha, jeden das seine, wenn bei euch jetzt erst der minimal im kommen ist, dann hängt ihr ja Jahre zurück!! xD
> Nu Rave kommt dann in 5 Jahren zu euch xD
> 
> Achso und was ich noch sagen wollte:  Für manche mag ja Musik ne modeerscheinung sein und für viele natürlich auch Geschmackssache.
> ...



aye! aber hamburg ist keineswegs zurück, was elektronische musik angeht. es ist halt ein anderer vibe, den wir hier haben. großraumdiskotheken haben wir hier nicht, es sind eher kleine, rotzige clubs, wo viele partys von indielabels veranstaltet werden, wo man den großteil dieser menschen kennt, oft trifft und mit denen man gerne feiert. es ist nicht unbedingt immer der musikstyle, der dabei vorrangig ist, sondern eher die atmosphäre, die dieses feiern anders macht, als die großen techno-raves ala qlimax, defcon oder auch die airbeat. gerade gestern habe ich ne reportage gesehen, wo eine techno party irgendwo auffm dorf in ner großraumdisse stattgefunden hat und ich muss folgende unterschiede zum feiern in hamburg feststellen: 1. ein gewaltiger Altersunterschied vom Publikum. In manchen Diskotheken kommen bis 0 Uhr schon Kinder mit 16 jahren rein und den altersdurchschnitt schätze ich mal so zwischen 18 und 20 Jahren. 2. Die Türsteher sind häufig sehr aggressiv, filzen und machen ein blöd an. 3. Die Leute die dort feiern gehen sind am laufenden Band rausgeschmissen worden, weil sie sich irgendwie daneben benommen haben, entweder gabs auf die Fresse, haben mit Drogen gedealt oder randale gemacht. Mit solchen Leuten kann ich nicht feiern, weil es ein total unentspanntes Volk von zugesoffenen, 18 Jährigen Technokiddies ist, die meistens nichtmal wegen der Musik feiern gehen! Das Thema Drogen gibts bei uns auch, aber wenn man sich auf der Tanzfläche entspannt ne Tüte anzündet oder sich in ner stillen Ecke ne Nase zieht, ist das eine Sache, worum kein großes Theater mit Bullen oder so gemacht wird. Wenn man beim Koksen oder Peppen vom Türsteher erwischt wurde, haut er dir das zeug auffn boden und du darfst gehen, das wars. manchmal kommt es auch vor, dass er dich einfach nur blöd angrinst und sagt, dass man aufpassen soll, dass man sich nicht von den falschen Leuten dabei erwischen lassen sollte. Und wer noch nicht in Hamburg war, sollte sich im Sommer die zahlreichen Open Air veranstaltungen ansehen, es geht momentan echt einiges an der Waterkant!


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Mai 2011)

? Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun ob die Drogen reinziehen, mit dem das ihr in Electronischer Music zurückhängt ?
Hier Psycho Punkz brandneu  :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaavQvg1enQ Its kind of Hard ^^ RAAWWW^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Rinkadink (20. Mai 2011)

ja hier ihr mögt es ja hart YouTube - ‪Bakalla - True Force‬‏


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Mai 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> ja hier ihr mögt es ja hart YouTube - ‪Bakalla - True Force‬‏


 
Geil , das noch in HD


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Mai 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> ? Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun ob die Drogen reinziehen, mit dem das ihr in Electronischer Music zurückhängt ?
> Hier Psycho Punkz brandneu  Its kind of Hard ^^ RAAWWW^^
> MfG MasterFreak


 
Schaizze ist das Geil


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Mai 2011)

kickerz - aquila  haut auch rein 
Wenn es das Lied denn auch geben würde ?! 
Naja gut dann die beiden hier : 

Dozer - Drop the Bomb 
clash - dj thera 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdmhKXUVZCc&hd=1


----------



## MasterFreak (21. Mai 2011)

jo is ja auch von mir ^^
ich weiß das is der Hammer 
Hier is noch n cooler Track : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjironV4GYc soo geil !!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQXe2NyPxds Müßt ihr unbedingt ganz anhören soo awsome und hard !!!!!^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUNS-ThvJBo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpsaEIxqwqk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JuEo38ZTaM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F81iAdFfo6g^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4_hxR6115E&feature=related Escape  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHuGRNZBj3k&feature=related 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmMLYD2WzcI  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoZ3sVTxvc4
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. schaut mal bitte alle an ^^


----------



## Alistair (22. Mai 2011)

Alles sehr geile Tracks, MasterFreak und Star_KillA. 

Hier mal noch einige meiner Lieblingstracks:

ZTX - I Love Hardstyle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XRGsML2D4I

Southstylers a.k.a. Zany & Walt - E-Town

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8wVs8DBdBc

Psy Man - Backbiter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRtmsNc1_Ik

Cosmic Gate - Fire Wire (Hardstyle Remix) (Remix von Brennan & Heart)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_GCpQdTiqY

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## MasterFreak (22. Mai 2011)

der Brennan Heart geht noch das geht aber alles in die richtung early ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Betschi (22. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L34yInqnWh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich sag nur ADARO FTW!


----------



## MasterFreak (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute ich hab mal ne Hardstyle Fan Gruppe aufgemacht : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/495-i-live-4-hardstyle-fans.html  Enjoy !^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Mai 2011)

Hey für den Freak  Ich krieg es nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Warum kann sowas nicht in ner Disco gespielt werden  Das Ding würde abgehen glaubt mir 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3sFyBHhASY


----------



## MasterFreak (27. Mai 2011)

Haha is ganz nice  hat vielleicht n paar viele Hands Up Züge 
Trete bitte der Gruppe bei  
Mies Gut für den Sommer : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgBWANUzwkw
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Hey für den Freak  Ich krieg es nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Warum kann sowas nicht in ner Disco gespielt werden  Das Ding würde abgehen glaubt mir
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3sFyBHhASY


 Das lief eben auf Hardbase


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Mai 2011)

Die orientieren sich ja auch an dem was ich höre zur Zeit


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Die orientieren sich ja auch an dem was ich höre zur Zeit


 Hardstyle halt


----------



## MasterFreak (2. Juni 2011)

Track of the Day 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyDnOUCarVE&feature=related , dann das https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YJb8utFDok und zum chillen :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07sq_L9gOy4&feature=related and one of my Favourits :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXG5EkLsYCs
Das rockt !^^
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Es empfiehlt sich den The Prophet Track anzuhören !!!


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juni 2011)

Haut rein  
Meine persönliche Tracklist , sry das es keine Links sind.



> Marcel Woods - Advanced
> Wasted Penguinz - Resistance
> ado the dream - come on now
> d lyte and orbit 1 - jibber jabber
> ...


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Juni 2011)

wie findest du den Track von The Prophet  ?
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Juni 2011)

Ist gut


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal was ganz aktuelles 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXbn0GjDgU4

YouTube - ‪Noisecontrollers - Unite (Official Defqon.1 2011 Anthem) (HD)‬‏


----------



## MasterFreak (6. Juni 2011)

Kenn ich is ganz nett  Lief vorgestern auf dem Intent Festival ^^ 
MfG MasterFreak

Fresh Breath of 
*Qontinent : *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxN2M5CkLrA


----------



## EGThunder (13. Juni 2011)

Ich war gestern mal wieder fleisig.  Have fun...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEOU8sFwvWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EG


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Juni 2011)

Geiilll !!! Schade das is nicht kommen konnte wollte zwar hin aber ging leider nicht  ^^
Trotzdem nice das du reingestellt hast !


----------



## Westfale_09 (14. Juni 2011)

Durch das Video mal wieder nen Mash Up rausgekramt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTVzCsa_2VU

Wer dazu nicht abgehen kann, gehört in die Hip Hop halle


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Juni 2011)

Das Mash Up ist teilweise richtig schlecht !^^
Das ist viel besser : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk5J6u4PGVs  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (14. Juni 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Das Mash Up ist teilweise richtig schlecht !^^
> Das ist viel besser : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk5J6u4PGVs
> MfG MasterFreak


 

Das Mashup ist sau schlecht


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie nicht !? ^^
was ist dann deins ??? Nur Schrott oder was !? Ist doch so .....


----------



## eXitus64 (15. Juni 2011)

dazu soll man tanzen können?!   das klingt alles irgendwie "komisch" ...im negativen sinne


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juni 2011)

YouTube - ‪Hardstyle Battle: Shuffle vs Jumpstyle‬‏
ja soll man !

Unite ist das schlechteste Lied ever -.-


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. Juni 2011)

Dieses Video ist einfach nur ARMSELIG. Die Musikauswahl ist schlecht und nen bisl überholt.
Unite finde ich am Anfang udn ende Öde. Aber der mittelteil ist einfach so geil.

Ediit:


geiles Lied


http://www.youtube.com/user/GigaparcNachtleben?ob=5#p/u/6/IELaTdaPSlo


----------



## MasterFreak (16. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie nicht !? Unite von NC is geil ! (naja der Kick könnte besser sein  )


----------



## Alistair (16. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hier mal wieder einige sehr geile Trax... 

Ultrasonic - Ultrabass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ujw1atQ59A

Die Bassline ist der Wahnsinn! Feel the power, feel the bass!

Alphaverb - Substream (Original Mix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aM6CcI_ji0

Dutch Master - Recalled To Life

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD7SlWxZrUI

Frontliner - Discorecord

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU1VH9jWfoo

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. Juni 2011)

Was mir so bei den Scantraxx sachen auffällt. Die haben immer den gleichen Anfangsbeat. Kann es sein, dass das deren Markenzeichen ist? Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (17. Juni 2011)

Ich höre Hardstyle seit einigen Jahren und war auf der Qlimax 08+09 und auf der Hardbass 2010 auch im Geldre Drome. 

Hardstyle ist keine Musikrichtugn sondern ne Lebenseinstellung... i love it! Tanzen tue ich natürlich auch und das nicht schlecht - Stil ist shuffle ähnlich

Radiosender die bei mir oft laufen sidn hardbase.fm(listener seit der ersten stunde) und harderbase.fm. Trance höre ich auch schonmal gerne also auch trancebase.fm am abend mal^^

Zatox - Raw Style finde ich auch extrem nice.. wurde hier ja öfters mal gelinkt. Oldscool von showtek etc finde ich aber auch sehr nice. Bin bei hardstyle auch wählerisch die melo etc muss überspringen alles gefällt mir nicht und happy hardcore oder sowas mag ich garnicht. die mukke muss gut zu shuffeln sein^^

Das Problem ist Leute zu finden die ohen Drogen auch richtig Party machen können und die Musik lieben wie ich. Hatte bisher erst einem in meinem Leben mit dem ich feiern war der so drauf war wie ich - Wasser und RedBull und dann bis morgens im 5im Playa (bochum) durchgefeiert. Am Morgen konnte ich nicht mehr auftreten weil meine Beine total schmerzten aber das war die Nacht Wert.

Sonst bin ich meistens der einzige der immer tanzt und so gut wie jedes Lied kennt. Leute hier aus MG oder Umgebung und kennt das e-dry, delta, 360°bzw playa oder sowas?

Höre mir die tracks nachher zuhause mal an^^


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

Ich kenn auch alle Track usw. (Harderstate 4Ever ^^) 
Schau hier mal rein wenne dich für Hardstyle Interesierst : • Harderstate - Hardstyle
@Alistair 
Recalled to Life von DM is geil, ebenso Frontliner. (Frontliner macht eh die geilsten Tracks !)
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. jaja Qlimax das war funny 8/9/10 aber HardBass 2011 war besser ^^


----------



## Hatschi (17. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl9FKqd0X3A
warum funktioniert der spaß mit youtube bei mir grad nicht richtig *grr*


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

kenn ich is geil aber schon etwas älter hab ich schon vor 3 jahren gehört !!! FUnny der Track ^^


----------



## Hatschi (17. Juni 2011)

wie heißt es so schön old but gold
Basstronic - the bass will destroy you 
Auf youtube hats keine gescheiten Versionen


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

Ähmmm..... Der Thread befasst sich mit Hardstyle und nicht mit Bass Musik ^^
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. I am Recalled to Life because i heard all time Hardstyle !!!^^
Geiler Track mit nice Kick : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQS2-AA-Hh4  und einer der geilsten überhaupt : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4WO19eZkFE  Hardest ^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. Juni 2011)

XxTheBestionxX schrieb:


> Ich höre Hardstyle seit einigen Jahren und war auf der Qlimax 08+09 und auf der Hardbass 2010 auch im Geldre Drome.
> 
> Hardstyle ist keine Musikrichtugn sondern ne Lebenseinstellung... i love it! Tanzen tue ich natürlich auch und das nicht schlecht - Stil ist shuffle ähnlich
> 
> ...


 

Du warst nich zufällig im Januar da als Headhunterz im Sinsation Club Bochum war (Playa)?


----------



## EGThunder (17. Juni 2011)

Also auf Events war ich auch schon auf einigen, u.a Qlimax 07, Defqon.1 08 und 09, Q-Base 08, Syndicate 10 usw... 

Dieses Jahr kommt auf jeden Fall die Syndicate dran, im nächsten Jahr muss ich mal schauen was ich so schaffe. ^^

Ich persönlich bin auch ein Liebhaber vom Hardstyle der Jahre 2005-2007. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wiemF4Y_DSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kULrJD7sMJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qWCiahWWG1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EG


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

Paar Nette Tracks ^^


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (20. Juni 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Du warst nich zufällig im Januar da als Headhunterz im Sinsation Club Bochum war (Playa)?


 Leider nein und ich bereue es immer noch^^
Da war ja jeden Monat nen anderer großer DJ echt geil aber hab nie Leute zusammen bekommen irgendwie und Bochum ist gute 100km von mir weg leider.


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. Juni 2011)

Was ich dir empfehlen kann bzw. wovon ich gehört habe ist der Gigaparc in Dülmen  Waren letztens u.a. Wildstylez, technoboy, Headhunterz und co.


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juni 2011)

oder Funpark in Hannover, da waren letzens Wildstylez und Showtek ^^
Oder die Disco ZAK in Uelsen bei denen jeden Monat Hardstyle Acts sind z.B. Showtek, Headhunterz oder die DMW Leute wie Nitrous oder Abyss & Judge ^^
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Juhuu 100 Teilnehmer der Umfrage das wird gefeirt durch ein paar BombenTracks  (sind nur 8 )
Wirklich schöne Tracks sehr empfehlends werd ^^  :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RiRb_UR9S4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l13yQ5wvpykhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZDfCLxRJUYhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84m-y7vY3mchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRa9UBMMbsE , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsfePRbyC1Yhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdHhirSUdvIhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtOR9gFVU0M&feature=channel_video_title Yeah Hardstyle 4 Ever !!!!
Hoffe die Track gefallen euch ^^
Gruß MasterFreak


----------



## d00mfreak (8. Juli 2011)

Schon schlimm, wenn man bedenkt, was aus Hardstyle geworden ist. Beim spontanen Durchhorchen dieses Threads fiel mir auf, dass ich ich auf Nachfrage ca. 95% der hier geposteten Tracks nicht dem Hardstyle zuordnen würde. Ist mir auch schon beim chronologisch korrektem Durchhören meiner Hardstyle-Sammlung aufgefallen: es ist eine sehr bedenkliche Entwicklung in Richtung HandsUp fest zu stellen. Während die meisten meiner ältesten Tracks (so 2002/03) im Schnitt recht gut gefallen, kann man aktuelle Sampler bis auf zwei oder drei Tracks komplett in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juli 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Schon schlimm, wenn man bedenkt, was aus Hardstyle geworden ist. Beim spontanen Durchhorchen dieses Threads fiel mir auf, dass ich ich auf Nachfrage ca. 95% der hier geposteten Tracks nicht dem Hardstyle zuordnen würde. Ist mir auch schon beim chronologisch korrektem Durchhören meiner Hardstyle-Sammlung aufgefallen: es ist eine sehr bedenkliche Entwicklung in Richtung HandsUp fest zu stellen. Während die meisten meiner ältesten Tracks (so 2002/03) im Schnitt recht gut gefallen, kann man aktuelle Sampler bis auf zwei oder drei Tracks komplett in die Tonne kloppen.


 Hör dir Thriller von Isaac an und hör die Afrika von Tatanka an. Afrika ist besser


----------



## d00mfreak (8. Juli 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich beide ******* finde - was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juli 2011)

Thriller 2002 Afrika neu.
Die ganzen Oldschool Lieder sind langweilig und hören sich auch so an , nach alter Technik.


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2011)

Ja ich mag Hardstyle, Hardcore, Dubstep, Trance, Rock und französischen Rap  

Im Grunde höre ich fast nur von Angerfist und Headhunterz


----------



## d00mfreak (8. Juli 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Thriller 2002 Afrika neu.
> Die ganzen Oldschool Lieder sind langweilig



Ist deine Meinung, du bist - glaub ich gelesen zu haben - 15 oder jünger, also verzeih mir also, wenn ich von deiner Meinung über OldSQL-Hardstyle (<-Wer erkennts? ) nicht viel halte. Wobei du es nicht mal geschafft hast, auch nur annähernd repräsentative Stücke aus zu wählen. Der aktuelle "Hardstyle" ist bis auf Ausnahmen mehr sowas wie Trance mit 'ner Spur Bass und 'nem Hardstyle-Sticker aufm Vinyl ist. Teilweise so süß, dass einem die Zähne abfaulen.

Tracks, die ziemlich sexy finde:
Ultraviolence von Hard`Onez | Song | Kostenlose Musik, jetzt anhören
Hier mal bitte auf Play drücken

Dj Caled - Medical Grade MDMA  (Linky allerdings nur auf nen Shop, auf youtube gibts nix)
Army of Darkness - Barricade (Harder Mix). Hier finde ich leider gar nix. Ist aber Uralt.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjIdXWYXN3Mhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tkgRptYb4Q

Zany macht seine Sache auch meist verdammt gut (auch als Part von Donkey Roller):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snW3ACqah2Uhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coYan8FEVV8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyDFgof9OSc

Aktuelle Perlen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcXj5qgP0mAhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA3kmBpJhZs


Die Beispiele sind jetzt zwar nicht uralt, man kann sie aber als Hardstyle bezeichnen, ohne sich dafür schämen zu müssen.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juli 2011)

Ja stimmt und ? Kann ich mir deswegen keinen Oldschool anhören können und sagen können was gut und schlecht ist ? 
Kennst du die Originalversion von Here is Johnny ? 1998 ! Und ich fands gut.


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juli 2011)

Die beiden Zany Tracks (Widowmaker und Little Italy) und die neuen Tracks Reloaded gefallen mir  und kannt ich schon. Aber die anderen  
Außerdem gehts nicht in richtung Hands Up. Hardstyle hat sich schon verändert und ist moderner geworden. Aber Hands Up ? Nein Nein das geht nicht in die Richtung !!!
Deine Tracks die du magst sind ja eher richtung Oldschool like Thunderdome ^^
The Prophet hat sich auch geändert wie man feststellt, wie man sieht hier ein älterer Track : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0YitZOtwBE
und ein neuer : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXG5EkLsYCs
Kennst du von den Donkey Rollers Immortal oder Chaos ? Evtl. gefallen die dir ja oder von Isaac -Bitches !


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

Hardstyle ist echt mal geil gewesen ...so um 2004 - 2005, aber das was jetzt als Hardstyle bezeichnet wird, ist sowas mit dem Hardcore verschmolzen, dass man beide nur noch durch die BPM unterscheiden kann. Ich mag auch Hardcore, aber wenn ich Hardstyle hören will, dann soll das auch Hardstyle sein; so wie früher Technoboy, Hardheadz, DJ Isaac usw..
YouTube - ‪Go Insane - DJ Isaac‬‏

Außerdem ist moderner Hardstyle viel zu melodisch. Und melodisch mag ich nur Deathmetal.


----------



## Westfale_09 (9. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde das Technoboy heute auch noch auf der Hardstyle Schiene fährt. Er ist seiner Linie einigermaßen treu geblieben. Headhunterz ist irgendwie nach dem Wechsel zu Scantraxx "abgestürzt". Bzw. hat er da wohl zum Teil an Beliebtheit verloren. So vom hörensagen her. Ich finde es zum Teil nicht schlecht was er macht aber das, was früher von ihm kam war besser.

Aber ich finde an einen Technoboy kommt er bei mir irgendwie nicht dran. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CjxMVygEpY

Wenn ich das Lied mit einigen anderen vergleiche, zieht Technoboy auf und davon. Ich mag zwar nicht alles von ihm. Aber die Mehrheit seiner Tracks ist einfach geil. Und TNT hat auch ein paar gute Sachen rausgebracht. 

Aber ich mag irgendwie italienischen Hardstyle teilweise richtig gern. Zatox & Technoboy FTW 

Edit: Zum Hardcore finde ich es dann doch noch ne große Stufe.

Vielleicht definiere ich Hardcore auch extrem. 

Das verstehe ich darunter: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evQigXhzNVw&feature=channel_video_title


Aber b2t. 

Es gibt heute auch noch guten Hardstyle siehe The Undersound  oder die Anthems von Defqon 1 oder Qlimax.


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juli 2011)

Italiel Hardstyle is auch geil !!! Maxter, R3bels Zatox, Technoboy Stephanie <3 ^^
Hier einer meiner Lieblings Hardcore Tracks : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P735EfDM8M (Qontinent xD ) ^^
Hardstyle hat sich aber nicht zum schlechten gewendet wie ich finde !!!


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Juli 2011)

Zum schlechten gewendet ist wohl bisl komisch ausgedrückt. Eher konstant geblieben. Zwar sind die Basslines anders geworden aber der eigentliche Gedanke : Abgehen ist immer noch da


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Juli 2011)

Also das was Korsakoff da auflegt ist Hardcore und auch normaler , schöner Hardcore. Pride & Pain - Outblast 
Dürfte ich fragen was Headhunterz mit Oldschool zu tun hat ? 
Um eine ganz andere allgemeine Diskussion zu kommentieren : Mit neuen Programmen und vorallendingen neuer Technik kommen neue Sounds. Wer denkt denn das ein HS Produce Programm von 2005 genauso ist wie eins 6 Jahre später ? 
Klar könnte man das "älter" machen , aber dann brauch man sich ja überhaupt keine aktuellen Programme kaufen.

EDIT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMIn1diMv9g&hd=1


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Juli 2011)

Es gibt ja Headhunterz vor Scantraxx und Headhunterz bei Scantraxx.
 Ich denke es ist gemeint, bevor Headhunterz zu Scantraxx gegangen ist. Diese Lieder hatten irgendwie mehr mit Hardstyle zu tun. Klar sind dann wieder die Jahre dabei aber nunja. Jeder DJ hat ja seine eigene Linie und seine Linie war früher besser und ist jetzt mehr eher auf die Scantraxx Linie abgedriftet.


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Juli 2011)

@ StarKilla
Naaa hat dir der Track soo gefallen xD ^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Juli 2011)

Das Positive an Korsakoff ist  Sieht gut aus und macht gute Musik


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Juli 2011)

hehe wie stephanie und gostosa ^^ Aber alle Drei <3 xD


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:
			
		

> hehe wie stephanie und gostosa ^^ Aber alle Drei <3 xD



Sind halt die einzigen , und dann sind sie auch noch hübsch.


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Juli 2011)

xD lololololol  b2b ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juli 2011)

Was ?


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Juli 2011)

Zurück zum Thema: HARDSTYLE !!!!


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juli 2011)

B2B heißt aber nicht back to topic


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Juli 2011)

Aber back to basic


----------



## Hatschi (12. Juli 2011)

Showtek - Puta Madre

ach und etwas schön altes rausgekrammt aus ca 370GB Musik 
HARDBASE VOL.8


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Juli 2011)

Back 2 Basics is mega !!


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Juli 2011)

@ Hatschi YouTube - Showtek - Puta Madre (Live @ Sensation Black 2006)


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Juli 2011)

jo es geht so !!! 
Hier mal was anderes : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IHfIk5FcCc&hd=1 ^^ HardJump


----------



## Westfale_09 (16. Juli 2011)

Die Defqon 1 Box ist endlich da und ich sag euch. KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN. Man kommt aus dem feiern gar nicht mehr raus  so geile Tracks dieses mal. Unglaublich.

Ich glaube man merkt wie begeistert ich bin


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Juli 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Defqon 1 Box ist endlich da und ich sag euch. KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN. Man kommt aus dem feiern gar nicht mehr raus  so geile Tracks dieses mal. Unglaublich.
> 
> Ich glaube man merkt wie begeistert ich bin



Ich hab sie schon


----------



## Westfale_09 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich mag die Music made addicted Version mit dem Dutch House teil so abgrundtief geil . 

Und To The Top von Zatox  Herrrlich diese CD


----------



## MasterFreak (16. Juli 2011)

Jo der Headhunterz & Wildstyle remix ^^ Zatox is eh geil !!!!  Ich find, dass fast alle Tracks von Zatox gut sind ! 
z.B. die combi mit Tatanka : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlcWrqZYtRY


----------



## BaueROG (24. Juli 2011)

Hardstyle ftw!!!! 

Low-E vs. Alter Egosz mit W.T.F is auch nice 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ry5EAkf9VtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (24. Juli 2011)

jo das is auch WTF ähh ich meine FTW hehehe : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WF8egMi_bk


----------



## Anoras (26. Juli 2011)

Als 1stes: DICKES FTW hingeklickt! 

Seit dem ich 15 bin hör ich das nu, sind immerhin 6 Jahre ^^ 

Aber mal zu Artists: Ich kann im Moment echt Ezitsuj empfehlen, istn Skandinavier (kA welches Land nun..) und der haut einen geilen track nachm andern raus.. Klarer Favo aber: Rolling in the Deep. 

Checkt das mal bei YT, istn klasse Track


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

Hört sich ganz nett an die haben aber zu wenig Kick (Der Kick is net RAW genug ) die Tracks von dem  
Hier by B-Front das is n Brett  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZYRDqYWfFA ^^


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (26. Juli 2011)

Bald kein Bioweapon mehr


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

Na klar die bleiben aber einer von denen geht weg   Mehr Infos : Corey leaving Bioweapon? • Harderstate - Hardstyle ^^
Oo Kevin double ^^


----------



## Rusher0 (28. Juli 2011)

Schon irgendwie ironisch^^ Vor wenigen Wochen habe ich Hardstyle gehasst! Also wirklich  Metal war so meine Welt und mittlerweile kann ich aber nicht mehr ohne!


----------



## MasterFreak (28. Juli 2011)

So ist das halt   War bei mir auch so


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. Juli 2011)

Ist aber bei Musik nich untypisch  

Achso neuer Track:

Headhunterz - The Message is Humpapa 

Sau genial


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (28. Juli 2011)

Knock Out Remix, wird auf Hardbase nur noch gespielt


----------



## MasterFreak (29. Juli 2011)

jo das kenn ich voll funny !!! All are Messages  123, 4 humpa humpa humpa


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. Juli 2011)

Ja nur du kriegst das lied ja so nicht zu kaufen, was ich sehr schade finde. Weder bei Amazon noch bei Itunes gibt es das in der Fassung =( Ich würde den DJ echt unterstützen aber er bietet es nicht an =(


----------



## Rusher0 (29. Juli 2011)

:/ Sowas kenne ich. Wo ich auch gleich eine Frage habe. Kennt ihr vielleicht noch weitere Shops wo man Lieder kaufen kann? Und bitte nicht sowas wie Musicload ;D
Bin schon seit Ewigkeiten auf der Suche nach "Smack my Derb" von den Alpha Twins.

Wär genial, falls ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## MasterFreak (29. Juli 2011)

Hi z.B. gibts Hardstyle.com, recess.nl oder Dance-tunes ^^
Da das Lied Smack my Derb von Alpha Twins etwas älter ist gibt es dies glaub ich nicht mehr zu kaufen ! Ich such mal weiter ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Rusher0 (29. Juli 2011)

Oh, besten Dank!  Sowohl für die Seiten als auch für die Info


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. Juli 2011)

Jetzt hab ich von WTF nen Ohrwurm  

Das wurde auch auf der Blue Stage bei der Defqon 1 dieses Jahr gespielt. Hat da  einer das Video von?


----------



## BaueROG (30. Juli 2011)

Ne sry hab ich nich und war auch nich da weil erst 14


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Juli 2011)

Kannst ja noch 4 Jahre warten  Ich werd mir dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich mal die Qlimax gönnen 


Was ich euch noch empfehlen kann. Gigaparc Dülmen. Im August ist Zatox da  War noch nicht da hab aber vor hinzufahren


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juli 2011)

oder ZAK in Uelsen  Hardbass is auch nice 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWz_JVVxhkA The Machine bringt nen Album raus !!! 
Hier brandneu von Outlander : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zBajzyCQas&feature=player_embedded Wenn der Kick härter wäre wär das Lied ne Bombe is aber trotzdem ganz nett !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzPcRe9KzCs B-Front  Raawwww
und am Schluß HC Track von Evil Activities : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU5PZq5JpEI ^^ 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Juli 2011)

Kauf dir die Defqon Box  Da hast du nur geile Sache drauf


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (30. Juli 2011)

Kannste ja nichtmehr mixen


----------



## KeKs (30. Juli 2011)

Also ich höre viel von Scantraxx Records
Diese Android App ist genial


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juli 2011)

Das *Tw3Ak3r das sacht wundert mich  Jojo die Event Cds sind cool aber ich kauf mir lieber die Orginale 
*


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (30. Juli 2011)

Lasss mich doch


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juli 2011)

Oo wer kauft schon Unmixable CD's !? Ich nicht


----------



## Star_KillA (28. August 2011)

Härteren Style


----------



## Rinkadink (29. August 2011)

Furious - Somnambulo - YouTube

bakalla - true force - YouTube


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

drum n bass ist schöner als hardstyle 

Pendulum - Fasten your seatbelt Live @ Brixton Academy - YouTube


----------



## Star_KillA (31. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> drum n bass ist schöner als hardstyle
> 
> Pendulum - Fasten your seatbelt Live @ Brixton Academy - YouTube



Größter Mist


----------



## pibels94 (31. August 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Größter Mist


 
Tolleranz wird bei dir klein geschrieben, oder`?


----------



## MasterFreak (1. September 2011)

bei ihm schon  hier geht es ja um Hardstyle und nicht um DnB  Dubstep find ich übrigens besser als DnB  
This is the real Shit : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J4SGTDXWGE
oder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohL1Dzgc0Co  
und https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrMztQxUXJg&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uUxt44Qfyw 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (1. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> Tolleranz wird bei dir klein geschrieben, oder`?



Wer mag HARDSTYLE ! Wenn du sagst das HS ******* ist finde ich das ok , darum geht es ja in dem thread.


----------



## pibels94 (1. September 2011)

ich mag hardstyle, hab nur gesagt das ich DnB noch besser finde, und wenn du es nicht magst kannst du das auch nett sagen


----------



## Star_KillA (1. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> ich mag hardstyle, hab nur gesagt das ich DnB noch besser finde, und wenn du es nicht magst kannst du das auch nett sagen


 Naja ich bin noch in der Schule und da steht man mit seiner Musik alleine da, dann wird man halt ein bisschen keien ahnung was aufjedenfall anfälliger ^^ 
Nein zum Thema , ich mochte Dubstep am anfang auch nicht , aber wenn es manchmal in einem HS Remix vorkommt ist es ganz in Ordnung und wenn der Track gut ist dann auch so. Aber ich habe halt einmal bei Hardbase.fm ein DnB Special gehört und da musste ich fast kotzen , so als wenn ich Happy Hardcore Höre ^^ Das hat nichts mit Techno zu tun finde ich.


----------



## pibels94 (1. September 2011)

zu happy hardcore sag ich nichts  das kann ich nicht nett umschreiben


----------



## Star_KillA (1. September 2011)

*Ich finde keinen Smiley der meinem Gesichtsausdruck entspricht*


----------



## Robonator (1. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> zu happy hardcore sag ich nichts  das kann ich nicht nett umschreiben


 Happy Hardcore geht eigentlich. Kommt immer drauf an von wem man was hört  
Ich selber hör auch gerne Hardcore oder Dubstep.

Btw gehört Hardcore nicht auch noch zu Hardstyle? 


Ich mag sowas wie das
Deepack feat Mc Lan - Fire In Tha Place [HQ] - YouTube
oder sowas
Dyprax & Angerfist - The Pearly Gates (Full Version) - HQ Official - YouTube


----------



## Star_KillA (1. September 2011)

Muhahaha


----------



## MasterFreak (2. September 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Happy Hardcore geht eigentlich. Kommt immer drauf an von wem man was hört
> Ich selber hör auch gerne Hardcore oder Dubstep.
> 
> Btw gehört Hardcore nicht auch noch zu Hardstyle?
> ...


Ich kenn beide Lieder sind beide cool  (Hey Star_Killa komment mal meine geposteten Track  )
Bei Hardcore is das : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P735EfDM8M und das ganz cool : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU5PZq5JpEI&feature=channel_video_title (Music Video wollt ich net posten, da es etwas überzogen ist  Wer es mag   ) ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evQigXhzNVw

An sie kommt keiner dran  

Einfach nur genial xD


----------



## MasterFreak (3. September 2011)

hehe naja es gibt schon bessere (Endymion, Evil Activities, Amnesys, Mad Dog, Art of Fighters)


----------



## SuRReal (4. September 2011)

Ich finds unerträglich, verurteile aber auch niemanden dem es gefällt


----------



## Star_KillA (4. September 2011)

SuRReal schrieb:


> Ich finds unerträglich, verurteile aber auch niemanden dem es gefällt


 Raus aus Deutschland !!  Nein scherz  Ich bin tolerant bei sowas , ich sag schon immer wenn ich jemanden ein Lied zeige das es ******* ist


----------



## ShowNo (4. September 2011)

Also ich mags vorallem zum Tanzen wie shuffle und so Zeugs...


----------



## Star_KillA (6. September 2011)

ShowNo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mags vorallem zum Tanzen wie shuffle und so Zeugs...



Shuffle ist toll


----------



## MasterFreak (17. September 2011)

Jumpstyle is auch nice  Und HardJump 
Hier nen Paar coole Lieder und der Intro Mix von InQontrol  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znOr-0HZCSk (kein Hardstyle aber dieses InQontrol Intro is cool  )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKwfiyoe8nA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L39Qd9TP-KM&feature=related
und der BPM Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU7Emm9zuj8&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjD0KNfMb7I&feature=related Ich liebe die Melo 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I2PASVKMHM&feature=channel_video_title Und zum Schluss nochmal der DMW Artist Stuback 
Schreibt mal wie Tracks euch gefallen 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxtEiM2hVBU lässt sich gut Jumpstyle zu tanzen obwohl es extrem schnell ist  Und noch 2x ein Favo  :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbkUwQSDNz8&hd=1 und https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7X9Bfk4HZ4


----------



## Star_KillA (17. September 2011)

Jumpstyle = hardjump

Und du homo , wie willst du zu deinem hardstyle Lied jumpstylen ?


----------



## MasterFreak (17. September 2011)

HardJump is anders als Jumpstyle, aber es ist eine Unterart von Jumpstyle  
Man kann dazu Jumpen aber dazu muss man extrem schnell sein !!!
Sag lieber ob die die Tracks gefallen oder nicht  ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (17. September 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:
			
		

> HardJump is anders als Jumpstyle, aber es ist eine Unterart von Jumpstyle
> Man kann dazu Jumpen aber dazu muss man extrem schnell sein !!!
> Sag lieber ob die die Tracks gefallen oder nicht  ^^



Sag F0x das  ich hör mir die doch eh nie an weißt du doch


----------



## MasterFreak (17. September 2011)

Jumpstyle :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVZhSUAuMic&feature=related
HardJump:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgkHoJjbmFE
ok !?  Das du nie anhörst is klar aber die sind ganz gut  hehe^^


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (19. September 2011)

wann fängt endlich der qlimax vorverkauf der tickets an ??? bisher noch nichts gehört.


----------



## pibels94 (19. September 2011)

Qlimax Karten Qlimax 2011 jetzt online! Dance Tickets Qlimax! bidde sehr ^^

freu mich auf die DefQon 1 2012


----------



## Star_KillA (19. September 2011)

Die Karten sind schon ausverkauft


----------



## Star_KillA (19. September 2011)

1. October 13:00 Uhr , gibt's Karten.
Wetten die sind um 14 Uhr alle weg ?


----------



## pibels94 (20. September 2011)

was ist ausverkauft?  defqon 1 nicht.. 4ALLtickets.nl - Defqon.1 2012 Tickets kaarten


----------



## Star_KillA (20. September 2011)

Wer redet denn von der defqon ? ...


----------



## pibels94 (20. September 2011)

also qbase? die dürfte auch noch nicht ausverkauft sein....ich bin verwirrt


----------



## Star_KillA (20. September 2011)

Boah Ey bist du blöd  ?  die q-Base war am letzten wochenende . Wir reden von der qlimax die letzten 3 posts gingen doch um diese


----------



## pibels94 (20. September 2011)

ja bin ich!  mein ich doch^^ qbase und qlimax, alles mit q


----------



## Star_KillA (20. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> ja bin ich!  mein ich doch^^ qbase und qlimax, alles mit q



Q-Dance , quchen Quark  letztes Jahr waren 35000 Karten nach 30 min weg . Deswegen meinte ich das sie so schnell weg sind .


----------



## pibels94 (20. September 2011)

quchen  hoffe mal das ich noch karten für die defqon bekomme, hab aber keine lust die jetzt schon zu bestellen


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (20. September 2011)

1october ist erst der verkauf das ist aber spät woher haste diese info?


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (20. September 2011)

habs gesehen stimmt^^ denke das ist wieder so blöd das man pro kreditkarte nur 2 tickets holen kann das ist immer nicht ganz einfach^^


----------



## pibels94 (20. September 2011)

hättest du jetzt auch in den anderen post mit rein packen können 

mal sehen ob ich auch zur qlimax gehe


----------



## Star_KillA (20. September 2011)

XxTheBestionxX schrieb:
			
		

> 1october ist erst der verkauf das ist aber spät woher haste diese info?



Steht im offiziellen Trailer auf Youtube auf dem  Q-Dance Channel .


----------



## MasterFreak (24. September 2011)

Nächstes Jahr Qontinent und Free Festival ! Wer geht hin ???


----------



## Star_KillA (24. September 2011)

Ich , wer sonst 16 ftw


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60sBHAX4vBg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbHzrAqoUCw&feature=related

Zwei Gute Sachen


----------



## Star_KillA (25. September 2011)

Die rebels gibts ja nicht mehr


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. September 2011)

Doch doch  Das find ich irgendwie voll cool.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. September 2011)

Nein , früher waren es 2 und hießen halt Rebels jetzt gibt es nur noch einen der heißt Rebelz.


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. September 2011)

Es gibt auch andere schöne Lieder von Zatox 
Italian Hardstyle ist eh der Hammer


----------



## Star_KillA (25. September 2011)

Was hat Zatox jetzt schonwieder damit zu tun ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. September 2011)

Zatox und Technoboy sind elite  

Zatox hat damit zu tun weil das erste Lied teils von ihm ist ?


----------



## JonathanWayne (25. September 2011)

A, A, Afrika bumbadabumbadaboomboomboom. 

Natürlich gestimmt für: "_Hardstyle 4 Ever FTW !!!^^"_


----------



## Star_KillA (25. September 2011)

Sauber  
Tatanka bringt manchmal schon schöne Sache , Afrika find ich auch gut


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. September 2011)

Kommt aber nich gegen To The Top von Zatox an


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. September 2011)

Zany and Vince, sehr geiler ausschnitt aus der Qlimax 2008^^
Besonders der 2te teil burnt... hat allerdings nichts mehr mit Hardstyle zu tun.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slXCxxoBpsg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJmujDfU2Q8


----------



## Star_KillA (25. September 2011)

Warum das denn nicht ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. September 2011)

Find ich irgendwie  Geschmackssache halt


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Warum das denn nicht ?



Weil das eher unter hardcore, Terror fällt


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. September 2011)

Sry. Aber das ist nie im Leben Hardcore  

Hardcore ist einfach bmp-lastiger. Da sind mehr Beats pro Minute drin als da.

Hier mal ein aktuelles Hardcore Beispiel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv-rzkIJnvQ


----------



## pibels94 (26. September 2011)

ahoi! 

wie stehts mit industrial? 

Eisenfunk - Egoshooter (Album - 8Bit) - YouTube


----------



## JonathanWayne (26. September 2011)

Welche Webradios könnt ihr in der Hardstylerichtung empfehlen? AUßER HARDBASE?


----------



## Star_KillA (26. September 2011)

Fear.fm natürlich , und für unterwegs die q-Dance Podcasts


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. September 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry. Aber das ist nie im Leben Hardcore
> 
> Hardcore ist einfach bmp-lastiger. Da sind mehr Beats pro Minute drin als da.
> 
> ...



Öhhhm du weist schon das ich den 2ten Teil meine, und der geht eindeutig in Richtung Hardcore und Terror. Wobei der terrorlastige Teil überwiegt. Schau mal In die Kommis da siehst das etliche Tracks aus dem 2ten Teil von Hardcore dj,s sind.


----------



## JonathanWayne (26. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Fear.fm natürlich , und für unterwegs die q-Dance Podcasts


 
Fear.fm bringt irgendwie immer den gleichen Mist.  Eine Zeit lang habe ich das ja gut vertragen, aber auch dauert wird es lahm. 

Und q-dance ist auch schön und gut ... aber irgendwann ist auch das Zeug alles durchgehört.


----------



## Star_KillA (26. September 2011)

Du musst wohl 25h am Tag hören ...


----------



## MasterFreak (28. September 2011)

b2s radio is auch ganz nice  Wer mag TNT ? Ich sach nur : Keep the Frequenzy clear Kaabooooommmm ^^ TNT FTW
Hier mal 2x Bsp: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ZLLnrjz2k und that : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7mecxO8R9U&feature=related
Yeah und hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu2l9gHctik&feature=related  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sx13Tw27JQ&feature=player_embedded#! 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (28. September 2011)

First Match ist kacke , TBA gefäääääääält mir


----------



## Star_KillA (28. September 2011)

Zatox du blöder Kerl was ist das für ein Drecks Kick ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. September 2011)

Mal hier mal was von Zatox aus einer anderen Liga 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOkL0wvGSHQhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S28unqtLGvA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCtI5qtJ_Zghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf-g7-57CMc


----------



## Betschi (28. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9I3jLnTkvkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBEEAVcE3l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6wNL8Y6C8Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist noch Hardstyle Den HHz Crap kann ich nicht mehr hören. Genauso wie NC. Die besten Songs von NC sind die unreleasten.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. September 2011)

Mensch leute , das ist die Qlimax 2011 Anthem zum Kostenlosen download , und das Lied ist mist !!! deswegen bin ich sauer


----------



## r|sen_ (28. September 2011)

Och Kinners... Die guten alten Hardstyle Zeiten.. Ganz fiese Erinnerungen an die Zeiten, bevor QDance Massentauglich & kommerzig war..


----------



## Star_KillA (28. September 2011)

1999 ging das los  Und das hörte sich nur ******* an


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. September 2011)

Das Anthem der 2011 Qlimax steht noch gar nicht fest


----------



## Star_KillA (28. September 2011)

Mein Lieber Freund , was ist denn das ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. September 2011)

Danke nicht gesehen 

Schickes Teil. Hat wer bock mit zukommen xD


----------



## Star_KillA (29. September 2011)

2014 ... :d


----------



## pibels94 (29. September 2011)

2014 erst 18?


----------



## Star_KillA (29. September 2011)

Wie oft soll ich es noch sagen


----------



## pibels94 (29. September 2011)

brauchst du nciht, und es tut mir sehr leid für dich...  ich berichte dann nächstes jahr von der defqon1


----------



## MasterFreak (29. September 2011)

Soo schlecht is dat auch net  Mausparade hat das geilste Intro 4 Ever aber leider is der Kick so derb dumm


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. September 2011)

Habt ihr noch gute Hardstylesachen


----------



## AeroX (29. September 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr noch gute Hardstylesachen



Das set von brennan Heart von der defqon 1 in Austria ist sehr geil


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. September 2011)

Hat einer Low-E mit WTF von der Defqon als Video?
Youtube Link einfach posten


----------



## MasterFreak (30. September 2011)

Nur die Musik allein oder mit Set only Defqon 1 ?
Hier evtl. magste die ja  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuEGKOUlFaE hier Epic Vocals by Nikkita : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL2T_TZCAK0 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZibfQ0_i8U https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEgSDVgJ4oI  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgQRaRqOTr0&feature=relmfu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNS4hmfrnm8&feature=relmfu -am schluss die climax https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VmSWxM6AmI&feature=relmfu 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5LHWrONIEI&feature=channel_video_title https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYcCOeKUQi4 hör dich durch evtl. gefält dir ja wat  
Wenn du aber eins anhören solltest wäre es das : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHaYUFjUGqc&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

frage, wie steht ihr zu industrial?


----------



## MasterFreak (30. September 2011)

nich mein ding  ^^ hör dir die Tracks an


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

bin auf arbeit, seh nicth mal da sein youtube video eingebettet ist, youtube etc. alles gesperrt


----------



## MasterFreak (30. September 2011)

Oo ich hab heute Frei 
Du bist Azubi für IT ?


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

schön für dich 
jap, Informatikkaufmann


----------



## MasterFreak (30. September 2011)

aha und wie findest du das ? bei welcher Firma ? Nimm nen Proxy oder so für die YTs


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

is super, bin bei der AXA (kleines Versicherungsunternehmen ) und nix mit Proxy, ich hör sie mir nachher zuhause an


----------



## H3!nZ (30. September 2011)

Kann man hören. Gibt wie so oft gute Lieder, aber auch schlechte Lieder.

Gruß
Heinz


----------



## MasterFreak (30. September 2011)

bei mir sinds eher die guten


----------



## JawMekEf (30. September 2011)

Klar, Hardstyle ist geil
Meine persönliche Hardstyle Perle ist A kay A von DJ Phil TY


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. September 2011)

Master Freak hatte ich alles schon von Zatox  Ich brauche NEUES


----------



## Star_KillA (30. September 2011)

Ich geb dir heute Abend mal eine schöne Liste


----------



## Betschi (30. September 2011)

Wie stehts mit euren Lieblingslabeln? Meine sind Theracords, A2 Records (gehört zu Scantraxx) und TiLLT


----------



## Star_KillA (30. September 2011)

Aufjedenfall Tillt , wer ist alles bei A2 ?


----------



## Betschi (30. September 2011)

Ran-D, Alpha Twins, Adaro und E-Force


----------



## MasterFreak (30. September 2011)

Yeah nur die besten xD 
was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem neuen von Brennan Heart ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ-Tj1WZtwI&feature=related


----------



## Star_KillA (30. September 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Master Freak hatte ich alles schon von Zatox  Ich brauche NEUES




A-Lusion- Fortuna ( the in Beetwen )
You are the Sound - Dutch Master 
Sound Intents City ( decibel 2011 anthem ) - zany & max enforcer ft. MC DV8
Alpha²- Let it go 
Stereotuners - Bass Control
Burn Soldier & Amalia Syst-M - Paint The Universe
The Beholder & Zany - Welcome The Darkness 
B-Front - Thousand & One Nights (Emporium Anthem 2011) 
Alphaverb - Substream 
Bad Meets Evil ft. Bruno Mars - Lighters (Zany Remix)
Zany - Symphonic Feedback (Titan Remix)
Da Bootleggers - Fresh beats 
Gunz for Hire - Put it on 
High Voltage & B-Front - Everything Starts
Tatanka - Dont Move 
Josh and Wesz vs Glowiej - I Got you
Noisecontrollers - Ctrl.Alt.Delete (In Qontrol 2009 Anthem)
Bulldozer Project - Arise (The Beholder and DJ Zany Remix)
Robin Clark & Sam Punk - I like 
Zany & Tatanka feat. MC DV8 - Front 2 Back
Bruno Power - Shotty Snipers
Davide Sonar - My World
Technoboy - Rage
Showtek - Dutchie
Francesco Zeta - youth of the nation (ptero mix) 
Plasmaravers - Bust A Move
Vazard - Guitars on Acid 
Wildstylez - Life'z A *****
overload - the anthem (vortex and zatox mix) 
Frontliner - Extreme Loudnezz
Donkey Rollers - Innocent
Degos & Re-Done - Dancing
Noisecontrollers & Toneshifterz - Psychedelic Unite (The Machine States His Mind Mix)
Philippe Rochard - The world
B-Front - Neophobia (Digital Punk Remix) 
Omegatypez - Dirty Style
Silver Nikan - Love and Hate (2011 Refix)
The Vision - Pandorum 2011
Sasha F - It Changes You
Sasha F - New System 
Josh & Wesz ft D-Clear - Mindgame
Deepack - Symphony Of Sound
Revolutionz - Darkness
High Voltage & B-Front - Everything Changes
Donkey Rollers - Followers
Dan Winter & Mayth - Dare Me


----------



## Alistair (30. September 2011)

Hi pibels94.



pibels94 schrieb:


> frage, wie steht ihr zu industrial?



Ich höre mir Industrial ganz gerne an, jedoch nicht so oft wie Techno, Minimal, Hardstyle und Hard/Tech Trance.

Hi Betschi.



Betschi schrieb:


> Wie stehts mit euren Lieblingslabeln? Meine sind Theracords, A2 Records (gehört zu Scantraxx) und TiLLT



Yeah, Theracords ist auch mein absolutes Lieblingslabel, zusammen mit dem Sublabel Therabyte. Während bei Theracords mittlerweile fast nur Hardstyle-Tracks erscheinen (früher auch Hard Trance), gibt es bei Therabyte auch Techno, Hard/Tech Trance und auch Hardstyle. Die DJs sind klasse, da sind auch richtige Talente dabei, die Musik ist einfach nur geil. 

Scantraxx, A2 Records und TiLLT sind auch gut, ich würde aber ganz gerne auch noch folgende Labels empfehlen:

Analogue Is Dead
AVIO Records
Q-Dance
Italian Hardstyle
Dutch Master Works
Minus Is More
Fusion Records
Dance Pollution
Hardnation Records
Zanzatraxx

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Oktober 2011)

Spoontech Records und Digital Age (Unterlabel) und 
* M!D!FY*

 is auch sehr gut


----------



## Betschi (1. Oktober 2011)

@ Alistair

Kannte alle bis auf Analogue Is Dead. Die ganzen Italian Hardstyle Labels sind natürlich auch klasse. BLQ Records fehlt noch in der Liste

Edit: In der Schweiz kennen die Leute nur HHz, NC, PP etc. Ich bin fast der einzige der Theracords kennt. Ausser Phrantic, der ist Schweizer und ist DJ bei Theracords^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. Oktober 2011)

Master Freak  

Das von Brennan Heart ist total genial. Beim ersten Mal hört es sich komisch an. Aber je mehr desto besser  

Noch von mir so ein zwei Titel 

Technoboy mit dem Undersound  Episch
Zatox-The Future (Defqon 1)


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2011)

Denke mal das könnte für ein paar hier von interesse sein: (News bersicht) - TECHNO4EVER - Trust your DJ! - Deutsche Techno Szene Community - 24 Stunden Radio Stream


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Oktober 2011)

Techno4ever ist nicht gerne gesehen


----------



## BaueROG (2. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Techno4ever ist nicht gerne gesehen



das stimmt


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Techno4ever ist nicht gerne gesehen


 
Wieso das?


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hardstyle und Techno ist wie Dortmund und Schalke


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2011)

Öhm, auf Techno4ever läuft doch auch Hardstyle?!

Najo, ansonsten gibts ja noch http://www.rautemusik.fm/harder/


----------



## bravo-two-zero (2. Oktober 2011)

[x]_ Hardstyle WTF !? son Mist !!!

muhaha. :>
_


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. Oktober 2011)

Masterfreak  

Danke nochmal für Brennan Heart  Das geht nich mehr aus dem Kopf. Achja und mit Qlimax dieses Jahr wirds nichts mehr =/


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Oktober 2011)

Raute musik ist genausowenig gesehen ^^ 
Hardbase / Fear.fm oder gleich Q-Base Radio


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:


> [x]_ Hardstyle WTF !? son Mist !!!
> 
> muhaha. :>
> _


 ähm !? Irgendwie unpassend oder ? 

@Westfale_09 Kein Problem, ändlich mal jemand der die Tracks hört die ich poste 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ2EtdKVVfc


----------



## kero81 (3. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Raute musik ist genausowenig gesehen ^^
> Hardbase / Fear.fm oder gleich Q-Base Radio



Gibts auch ne ordentliche Erklärung für???


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. Oktober 2011)

Was ich total vergaß. Die Syndicate war ja in Dortmund. War einer dort? Sei es Hardcore oder Hardstyle


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

nee war net dort  Das sagt der Westfale  Hey Westfale kennst du Oberhausen und dort die Turbinenhalle ? Oder den Gelben Elefanten ? Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Niederländischem Rap ?
Hier nen paar Bsp. : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e-xOWIcmPg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H278YFFcXsk Gibts auch als Hardstyle Remix  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8Kv3LpWJds&feature=related  Oder hier der Mittlere Vocal Part einfach nur der Banger : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIXRVASvCyQ&feature=related   Hier noch der Abschluss einfach nur noch 2x coole Tracks : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjD0KNfMb7I Hier mein Favo einfach nur mega Track zum chillen, abgehen oder den Sommer geniesen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVfzR8XCWCE  Wahnsinns Atmosphäre !!!
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

Sorry wegen doppelpost aber das is einfach nur mega und muss jeder mitkriegen hey Westfale das is was für dich 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP6Tz5tP8EE&feature=channel_video_title  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Einfach nur Epic....... nichts weiter zu sagen !
Sehr geehrte Moderatoren könntet ihr dies Bitte nicht löschen ?
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ne das sind nicth so meine Richtungen  

Ich warte tierisch darauf, dass Zatox und Technoboy mal wieder was rausbringen xD


Edit: Brennan Heart war in Ordnung. 

Die anderen sind nich so mein Fall. From Within gibt es ein saugeniales Mashup 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTVzCsa_2VU


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

Naja es geht


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Oktober 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Gibts auch ne ordentliche Erklärung für???


 Nein , sry.

Und @ Masterfreak *hust*


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Oktober 2011)

was heißt hier hust !? Welches kommentar denn ?
Übrigens gibt's hier im Forum auch Frauen die Hardstyle mögen ?
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. New in the Szene : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYzTx7ZJt-s und Oldie but Goldie  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkvNA_qHhs4&feature=fvwrel ^^


----------



## Betschi (7. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JnB8tduSE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (7. Oktober 2011)

Jo Spoontech Records is schon cool ^^
Hier mal wieder was von Brennan Heart aber immer noch cool   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1iwN180rms 
und wieder The Anarchist : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYepPj3iaTE
Also gibts welche oder nicht ?
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (7. Oktober 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zz77KtOoUk

Mal was anderes zur Abwechslung  Ab 1:50 Min ist es genial


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Oktober 2011)

Vazard - Guitars on Acid , ist auch Spoontech. Wenn ihr was zum ballern wollt nehmt das


----------



## Alistair (8. Oktober 2011)

Hi MasterFreak



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Spoontech Records und Digital Age (Unterlabel) und
> * M!D!FY*
> 
> is auch sehr gut



Ja, diese Labels sind auch wirklich gut. Bei Spoontech Records ist die Malfunction E.P. mit "Malfunction", "88 MPH", "Stompbox" und "Pulse" von Delete echt toll.

Hi Betschi.



			
				Betschi schrieb:
			
		

> Kannte alle bis auf Analogue Is Dead.



Analogue Is Dead ist das Label von Thio & Evanti. Die beiden produzieren zwar Hard Trance, aber es gibt auch gute Hardstyle-Mixes.



> Die ganzen Italian Hardstyle Labels sind natürlich auch klasse. BLQ Records fehlt noch in der Liste



BLQ, stimmt, danke. Tolle Tracks, wie z.B. "Call It Hardstyle" von The Hose, "Microteck" von Citizen, "Sweetie" von Hunter, "Ethereal Sound Machine", "Stereophobia" und "Superstar DJ" von Dark Oscillators, "Amazing Combination" von Ivan Carsten. 

Bei Dance Pollution gefallen mir z.B. "Her Voice (Super Bass Mix)" von Builder und "Superdisco" von The KGB's (im Technoboy Remix) sehr.



> Edit: In der Schweiz kennen die Leute nur HHz, NC, PP etc.



Headhunterz und Noisecontrollers, das ist klar, aber was meinst Du mit "PP"? 



> Ich bin fast der einzige der Theracords kennt. Ausser Phrantic, der ist Schweizer und ist DJ bei Theracords^^



Phrantic ist auch ein sehr guter DJ, wie alle bei Theracords. 

Mir ist noch ein gutes Label eingefallen: Infexious Hardstyle

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Betschi (8. Oktober 2011)

PP = Psyko Punkz


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Oktober 2011)

Yeah Psyko MFs  Nein Psyko Punkz sind cool : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qHFBA-eZKc  Respectfull  und Dreamer is auch mega !!! Hier Dreamer falls wer mein Preview verpasst hat  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N5HxwO5WcM 
Und dann noch was mit sehr viel Melodic  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE8CWpIVJko 
Hoffe die Tracks gefallen euch  ^^
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. @ Westfale_09 Yeah Syndicate is auch gut, warste da? Yeah das war in Dortmund garnet weit weg....  Nächstes Jahr bin ich da, wer kommt mit ? Zum glück nicht mehr Only Hardcore  ^^
Übrigens könnt ihr mal sagen was ihr so an Wear habt von Hardstyle ? Oder sonstige Fan-Artikel ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlQped4ysjo


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Oktober 2011)

Du bist ein Spinner , wie willste den bitte mit 16 auf die Syndicate ?


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Oktober 2011)

Is ab 16  ^^
Solltest dich mal informieren bevor du postest  
// SYNDICATE 2011 - AMBASSADORS IN HARDER STYLES ^^
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic1hh-oo-Bk, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7ZP_SVaKDg, Heute nur Melodic und Nu-Style  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDS_jTHHFmA&feature=channel_video_title  und das hier wird Star_KillA gefallen denk ich  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCTjDvpFl7o&feature=channel_video_title 
Es lohnt sich hier reinzuhören  ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Oktober 2011)

Und trotzdem bist du nächstes Jahr nicht da . Klingt gut , hör dir mal you don't Know shit - radical redemption an.


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Oktober 2011)

Der Track is net so mein ding  Doch bin da  Verwandte von mir wohnen da die kommen auch hin !!!


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Oktober 2011)

Zur Syndicate? 

Ich werde eventuell nächstes Jahr mal vorbeischauen auf den 3 Floors


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja wenn der dicke hingeht muss ich ja auch


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Oktober 2011)

Welcher Dicke ????


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

du


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Oktober 2011)

Hahahaha sehr lustig, ich bin in keinster weise dick


----------



## Alistair (13. Oktober 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Hahahaha sehr lustig, ich bin in keinster weise dick



Tja, Shuffle hält einen eben fit...  

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auf jedenfall nächstes Jahr syndicate, aber auf allen 3 floors gleichzeitig ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Oktober 2011)

Wir können uns ja mal treffen  Wer ist beim Easterrave ?


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

wer ist bei der defqon?


----------



## AeroX (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe das ich mir den Spaß mit defqon 1. leisten kann


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mir den Spaß nächstes Jahr mit nem Kollegen gönnen  

Frage ist nur : Wie kommt man am Besten hin. Ich überlege wirklich mit dem Auto zu fahren xD
Ja ich bin wirklich einer, der die Musik auch ohne Alkohol erträgt


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja mal treffen  Wer ist beim Easterrave ?


 da kann ich noch net hin... erst nach de Sommerferien kann ich auf die Events 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0JLjQVt3Cw&hd=1 Yeah !!! HARDSTYLE ^^
und BASS POWER : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTdnkTDAB2s
TATANKA at : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdJH1nV4HUQ&hd=1
Davide Sonar (hört man auch net mehr so viel von) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5C5pwa-O8M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azc1cxmjqAo und yeah https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmYO1Ccwhqc 
THE WILD MFs: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW1mkbfONZY&feature=related sollte man sich wirklich anhören ! 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Tolles Zusatzmaterial  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxUzpt7G-6Q und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH6I21rJqRk und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21bxK5P2tgQ hahaha ^^ Viel Spaß


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Oktober 2011)

Du kranker , deine Lieder hört sich eh niemand an


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (17. Oktober 2011)

wer ist am 31.10 oberhausen turbinenhalle??


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Oktober 2011)

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMPKIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (17. Oktober 2011)

biste auch da? war bisher noch nie da aber bei dem line up will ich mal vorbeischauen^^


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Oktober 2011)

Ne sry bin erst 15 , aber ich weiß alles drüber


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

ich überlege hin zu gehen...von köln aus ist nicht so weit....aber nö  nur wegen headhunterz und noisecontrollerz... pfff ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Oktober 2011)

Coone  Korsakoff


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

coone ok ^^ korsakoff - nicht so meins ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Oktober 2011)

Die ist total geil  Hardcoooooore


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

geht so ^^ 

Hardcore ok, aber im Moment eher Metalcore


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Oktober 2011)

Was fürn zeugs ?


----------



## Betschi (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf die Qlimax und die Loudness Loudness wird aber sicher besser


----------



## pibels94 (18. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was fürn zeugs ?



haha ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Oktober 2011)

Loudness ist gar nichts gegen die Qlimax


----------



## AeroX (18. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist total geil  Hardcoooooore



Korsakoff ist heiß, aber die Musik ist auch nicht so meins


----------



## Betschi (19. Oktober 2011)

Loudness hat das geilste Line-Up, das ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hier auch was schönes von TNT    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFAhnzKZBzs


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Oktober 2011)

Ballert


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Oktober 2011)

Mitterweile find ich das Lied abgrundtief geil  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPGRyI31cl8


----------



## Thallassa (23. Oktober 2011)

Da ich nur Oldschool mag, also die Sachen von 2001 - 2004, kreuze ich mal dezent "so'n Mist an"
Vermute hier mag auch fast jeder nur Nustyle


----------



## cYnd (23. Oktober 2011)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Da ich nur Oldschool mag, also die Sachen von 2001 - 2004, kreuze ich mal dezent "so'n Mist an"
> Vermute hier mag auch fast jeder nur Nustyle


 
Bin zwar eher Nustyle Typ, aber kann mir auch Early/Oldschool anhören (Deepack z.b.)

Was mir aber im Moment richtig gut abgeht is Da Tweekaz, freu mich auch schon drauf die mal live @ Reverze im Februar zu sehn


----------



## Betschi (23. Oktober 2011)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Da ich nur Oldschool mag, also die Sachen von 2001 - 2004, kreuze ich mal dezent "so'n Mist an"
> Vermute hier mag auch fast jeder nur Nustyle


 
Also die Qlimax Anthem von 2003 finde ich sehr geil. Nustyle mag ich auch nicht mehr. Im Moment bin ich voll auf Raw Style aus^^


----------



## cYnd (23. Oktober 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Also die Qlimax Anthem von 2003 finde ich sehr geil. Nustyle mag ich auch nicht mehr. Im Moment bin ich voll auf Raw Style aus^^


 
Warste auf der Syndicate? Da hat B-Front ziemlich viel Raw-Style aufgelegt, was richtig geil war 

Ich kann mir eigtl viel an HS(Oldschool, Nustyle, Raw-Style)/HC/Jump/Tek anhören, zwar nicht alles, aber gibt in allen Richtungen wa, was mir gefällt


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenn nur den neuen Hardstyle , aber wenn ich mir Sachen von früher anhöre klingt das ziemlich ******* , weil es einfach immer das selbe ist. Ich meine jetzt gibt es vielleicht 50000 verschiedene Töne , und damals 500 und das hört man halt dementsprechend.


----------



## Betschi (23. Oktober 2011)

cYnd schrieb:


> Warste auf der Syndicate? Da hat B-Front ziemlich viel Raw-Style aufgelegt, was richtig geil war
> 
> Ich kann mir eigtl viel an HS(Oldschool, Nustyle, Raw-Style)/HC/Jump/Tek anhören, zwar nicht alles, aber gibt in allen Richtungen wa, was mir gefällt



Nein. Ich gehe dafür an die Loudness Und B-Front legt immer Raw Style auf


----------



## Betschi (23. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur den neuen Hardstyle , aber wenn ich mir Sachen von früher anhöre klingt das ziemlich ******* , weil es einfach immer das selbe ist. Ich meine jetzt gibt es vielleicht 50000 verschiedene Töne , und damals 500 und das hört man halt dementsprechend.



Und ich bekomme von HHz und NC langsam Ohrenkrebs^^ Immer das gleiche... fast so schlimm wie Brennan Heart xD

Edit: Wie kann ich meine beiden Posts kombinieren? Geht das überhaupt mit dem zitieren?


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Oktober 2011)

Nein geht nicht. Und ich mag die auch nicht , aber warum sollten die auch irgendwas mit Nustyle zu tun haben ^^ Ich höre auch nur Raw , aber das ist trotzdem der neuere Hardstyle.


----------



## Betschi (23. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Nein geht nicht. Und ich mag die auch nicht , aber warum sollten die auch irgendwas mit Nustyle zu tun haben ^^ Ich höre auch nur Raw , aber das ist trotzdem der neuere Hardstyle.


 
HHz und NC sind Nustyle Zitat von Wikipedia: Einer der bekanntesten Vertreter des Nu-Style ist Headhunterz,  der diese Technik in fast allen seiner Tracks einsetzt. Derzeit werden  hauptsächlich Nu-Hardstyle Tracks publiziert, den klassischen Hardstyle  findet man immer seltener.

Edit: Raw Style ist eigentlich "evolutionärer" Early Hardstyle


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich höre lieber , anstatt mir irgendwelche Definitionen durchzulesen. Ich mag auch lieber Raw und fertig.


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Oktober 2011)

Leute. Musikgeschmäcker sind verschieden  

Die neue Generation des Hardstyles ist cool  Die Alte kenne ich kaum. Daher sag ich einfach mal jedem das seine 


Brennan Heart hat aber unterschiedliche Beats


----------



## cYnd (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich war mal ziemlich großer HHZ Fan, aber der geht mir mittlerweile auf die nerven, weil er imo am stärksten Richtung kommerz strebt, NC gehen noch, aber hatten auch schon bessere Tracks.

Was ich neben Da Tweekaz, Coone (eigtl fast ganz Dirty Workz label  ) höre, ist HC (Korsakoff, Anime, Mad Dog, Outblast, Angerfist, etc)


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Oktober 2011)

Korsakoff  Angerfist  (Nur ein Lied ) Outblast 

Sind alle ganz gut


----------



## cYnd (23. Oktober 2011)

Tha Playa (My Mysery  )

Und noch ne andere Richtung: Frenchcore ( Dr. Peacock) geht mir auchnoch gut ab


----------



## Betschi (24. Oktober 2011)

Frenchcore > Hardcore

Edit: Dieses Set hat Nighthawk am Samstag gespielt: http://www.mixcloud.com/djnighthawk/nighthawk-live-shake-club-2011-10-22/ Gefällt mir sehr^^


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Oktober 2011)

Hardtechno ftw !


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Oktober 2011)

[X] Hardstyle 4 Ever FTW !!!^^


----------



## Betschi (24. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ffsnBFIR5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



o_O Ich liebe Geck-e aka Geck-O


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Oktober 2011)

So unnötig ihre Namensgeschichte  
Gucke mal hier  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAYwPMelSss&hd=1


----------



## Betschi (24. Oktober 2011)

Das ist EPIC Eins meiner Lieblingslieder


----------



## cYnd (24. Oktober 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Frenchcore > Hardcore
> 
> Edit: Dieses Set hat Nighthawk am Samstag gespielt: djnighthawk - Nighthawk live @ Shake-Club 2011-10-22 | Mixcloud - Re-think radio Gefällt mir sehr^^



Du hast garkeine ahnung ;D

Set is ned schlecht, aber ich mag Crpysis ned, imo immer die gleichen Kicks
Find die Sets nicht, aber Frontliner und B-Front @ syndicate 2011 waren einfach göttlich 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDi5fkWJjss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Und da bekomm ich immernoch Gänsehaut, live aber trotzdem besser 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6H7P70A0sj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Von B-Front gibts leider nix in guter Quali


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Oktober 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Das ist EPIC Eins meiner Lieblingslieder


 Danke


----------



## Betschi (24. Oktober 2011)

@Cynd Nicht mein Stil. Spacer isch schon uralt und This is who we are mag ich gar nicht. Und Wake Up mag ich auch nicht mehr^^. Liveset: DJ Thera @ Theracords Radio Show 144 - Liveset Database Das ist einfach göttlich von Thera


----------



## cYnd (25. Oktober 2011)

Spacer (und outside spacer) sind oldies but goldies imo 
gefallen mir verdammt gut (liegt von auch mit meinen erinnerung zu den songs)

wake up find ich aber nicht echt gut

set ist wirklich gut, finde aber auch anderes (wie die oben gennanten gut  )

AoF waren auffer syndi auch extrem geil, imo besser als korsakoff & outblast 
(also komm jetzt wegen dem letzten lied im set auf die )


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Oktober 2011)

Die alten Lieder sind blöd und von den neuen nicht alle gut. Einigen wir uns darauf ?


----------



## cYnd (25. Oktober 2011)

Ok, machen wa 
Geschmackssache sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife 

Naja im februar erstma zur Reverze 

LineUp ist ja schonma der hammer


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Oktober 2011)

Nice , hab gerade ne Stunde mit DJ Thera bei Facebook geredet. Lustiger Kerl


----------



## cYnd (27. Oktober 2011)

Hast du den privat bei Facebook?

Ich hab Frontliner privat ei Facebook (der nimmt wohl jedne einfach an  )


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab Pavo , Luna , Evil Activities = Max Enforcer , Frontliner , DJ Thera , Geck-o / Geck-e , Adaro , Abyss und Judje , D-Block , Mc Activator , DJ G4bby , Catatonic Overload , Chain Reaction , Nikitta , Sarah Maria , DJ Phil Ty , DJ Titan , Dutch Master , Jack of Sound , Dozer , Franceso Zeta , Crypsis , JDX , Kodex , den Besitzer von Fusion Records ( wer auch immer das ist ) , DR. Rude. Und das wars auch schon ^^


----------



## cYnd (27. Oktober 2011)

Ok, auf jedenfall mehr als ich, hab JDX, Frontliner und Josh&Wesz


----------



## Betschi (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab Abyss & Judge, Adaro, Phrantic, Alpha Twins, B-Front, Beide von Noisecontrollers, Chain Reaction, Catatonic Overload, Dailucia, Alphaverb, Lady Tom, Dj Phil Ty, Deepack, DBSTF, The Prophet, Dozer, Dutch Master, E-Force, Tiifa, B-Twinz, Francesco Zeta, Crypsis, Proteus, Thera, Jack Of Sound, The Yoifridz, Wildstylez, Josh & Wesz, Kodex, Luke Spellboud, Chris One, Max B. Grant, MC DV8, Digital Punk, Luna, Geck-O, Isaac, Delete, Showtek, Stephanie und Headhunterz.


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja du hast noch mehr langeweile als ich. Ach und du hast nicht Headhunterz


----------



## cYnd (28. Oktober 2011)

Nikkita hab ich zwar angefragt, sowie Da Tweekaz beide, aber von denen kommt nix


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Oktober 2011)

sooo da Oberhardstyler is wieder da  hehehe
ging ja gut ab in meinem Thread .... muss mich erstmal auf den neusten Stand bringen 
MfG MasterFreak 

P.S. Hier auch schon na 2 min informiert xD hier meine Infos : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUczgkXlGhU&feature=channel_video_title der Kick huhuhu  Free Release 
Und hier mega Realease und Pre-Realease  Hört sie euch an werden euch gefallen besonders den Raw Fans und dabei sind 3x Bass Modulators :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99ujqsy9ulg Leider gibts das net in besserer Quali  Cooles Intro was und der Kick  Tja die R3belz habens in sachen Raw drauf 
Von Zatox ganz Brand New  Ironie was hahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH4mefDyofM letztens auf nem Festival wo er war ne Aufnahme davon war leider in low Quali aber die is doch cool ^^
LQ von ner neuen Scheibe von Tatanka & Zatox -Reaction : Tatanka & Zatox - Reaction (HQ) [HD] - YouTube
Und hier die ganze EP der Bass Modulators :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btjPHiGtMdQ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNY9ziKeinU&feature=channel_video_title  Einfach nur geil !!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaWNf_r0gms 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMOYKJp5lx8 achja Star_Killa das wird dir gefallen 
Nur so by the Way bald kommt nen Realease von The Prophet & Frontliner raus 
Bin wieder in der Szene


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Oktober 2011)

Du verrückter  habe aber auch was geiles gefunden . Für deine Boxen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qbL_7V8pxg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuRLwP3ghgk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjuYYdofPXs&hd=1


Achja meine Freunde , QLIMAX 2011 Offical Line UP ! : 


*- Stana
 - Coone
 - Headhunterz
 - Zany & The Pitcher Ft. dv8
 - Noisecontrollers
 - Zatox
 - Ran-D
 - Gunz for Hire
 - The Prophet

 Hosted by Ruffian*


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Oktober 2011)

Das Line Up ist aber nicht so besonders. Die üblichen Vertreter halt. Mir fehlt da irgendwie D-Block Stefan und Technoboy bzw. TNT. Low E hätte man auch noch gerne gesehen


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Oktober 2011)

Wieder die typische Antwort. Sorry  Wie kannst du sagen das es schlecht ist das es die üblichen sind und im nächsten Satz die fordern die sonst immer dabei waren ? 
Wenn Schwuchtel Headhunterz nicht dabei wäre , wärs schon besser. Technoboy fehlt. DBSTF gehört weg. Die Sache mit Coone und vorallendingen Zany ist das beste


----------



## cYnd (30. Oktober 2011)

DBSTF is Live imo nicht so gut (zumindestens waren sie auf der Syndicate nicht)

@Star_KillA:

Josh & Wesz ft D-Clear ist richtig geil, kanntes zwar vorher, wusste aber ned von wem is 

Hat eigtl wer Infos, wann Frontliners Album erscheinen soll?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (30. Oktober 2011)

hardstyle ftw!!!!


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Oktober 2011)

@Star_Killa
THX ich wusst das Line-Up noch garnicht 
Die Lieder kenn ich schon  (außer Dancing )
Hier ein Mega Free Track von Ran-D :

@facebook Ran-DBecause I'm in  such a good mood the last few days (and because so many of you guys have  been asking for it for ages ) me and my friend Redixx decided it's  about time to give away Ran-D & Redixx - Untill We Meet Again. 

This  track has a special meaning. On 7 march 2010 Redixx's brother was  murdered, without reason, in front of a club where Redixx is a resident  DJ. His name is Koen Buitelaar, and his family and friends still miss  him every day. This track is tribute to Koen. We can't get him back, but  he lives on in our memory.​Enjoy the track guys, here is the link: http://wtrns.fr/vF233VUJzTTnEI
Einfach Epic !!!!!!!! Sehr gutes Lied ist den Download wert !!! Leider zu einem Traurigen Anlass.....


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wieder die typische Antwort. Sorry  Wie kannst du sagen das es schlecht ist das es die üblichen sind und im nächsten Satz die fordern die sonst immer dabei waren ?
> Wenn Schwuchtel Headhunterz nicht dabei wäre , wärs schon besser. Technoboy fehlt. DBSTF gehört weg. Die Sache mit Coone und vorallendingen Zany ist das beste


 
Es gibt aber auch noch andere Größen des Geschäfts. Headhunterz ist immer dabei. Zatox steht außer Frage. Aber ich finde das Line Up von dem Status her nicht pralle. Jeder wie er will  
Aber mir fehlen da die Größen wie Technoboy, D Block Stefan und auch Low E


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Oktober 2011)

Allein größen wie Low-E ?  Ich mag seine Musik , aber er ist doch keine Größe


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Oktober 2011)

Doch


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

Headhunterz ist ziemlich bekannt ^^

sooo, heute Abend Pumpkin...aber keine Lust 

hier mal was anderes elektronisches ausser Hardstyle, aber auch recht hart:

Eisenfunk - Pong (Bodyharvest Remix) [HD] - YouTube


----------



## MasterFreak (31. Oktober 2011)

die mukke is nicht doll  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noGgQ5HCezQ&feature=channel_video_title neue von Headhunterz  wer hat den coolen Ran-D Free Track geladen ?
Hier 2x neue  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r3YJY9r-3Q&feature=related  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMCHVOJ5aEk&feature=related ganz nettes Tool  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Oktober 2011)

Am besten find ich ja das RAN-D und Adaro also 2 relativ neue auf der Qlimax sind


----------



## Betschi (31. Oktober 2011)

Am Wochenende war ich wieder mal ein ner fetten Party. Mit dabei waren Abyss & Judge, Ruthless und Josh & Wesz. AJ haben ein brutal geiles Set aufgelegt, war nach ihrem Set völlig ausgepumpt^^. Ruthless war ********, JW haben mich enttäuscht. Hier noch was von Geck-E :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4FhJ2tSEg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Oktober 2011)

Das mag ich nicht umbedingt  , Ein bisschen zu Dauerbaselinemäßig.


----------



## MasterFreak (1. November 2011)

Hahaha das is ja only Bassline  
Hier Oldie but Goldie  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BjjXICwzS4&hd=1
und ein Kracher der meine Boxen schon an die Belastbarkeitsgrenze Gebracht hat  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi8TpZ5enRs&hd=1 !!!
Epischer Kick : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV87UkeFlfI&hd=1 Die Nature of our Mind edit 09, auf der Website gibts auch die Normale 09 Edit ohne Qlimax Krims Krams 
Hier noch für die RAWs unter euch  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaOYqYZa2O4 ^^
Hoffe die gefallen euch 
MfG MasterFreak

Edit: Hier n Fucking EPIC Track !!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wbxq4BV5rU&feature=channel_video_title ^^


----------



## xTc (1. November 2011)

Ich mag Ran-D, ehrlich. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUczgkXlGhU


----------



## Betschi (1. November 2011)

Joa, Until we meet again ist geil Showtek kann ich nicht mehr ausstehen


Und hier der beste RawStyle Track ever: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vY4U9mqjdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. November 2011)

Alles sehr gut , Masterf. Genartion Kick and Bass *________________________________________* . DU weißt wie ich dazu abgehen ?


----------



## Baer.nap (1. November 2011)

Glaub ich hab sowas mal in meiner kindheit angehört, hab immer die thunderdome cd´s gekauft  
oder war das wieder eine andere richtung?


----------



## Star_KillA (1. November 2011)

Das war sicherlich Hardtechno / Schranz. Den Hardstyle gibts erst seit 2000


----------



## cYnd (1. November 2011)

Jo, würd auch eher sagen, das war (early) Hardcore/Gabber


----------



## MasterFreak (2. November 2011)

Ich hab den Ran-D Track schon lange gepostet  Magic auch   und das Lied von Showtek is eins der besten .... ^^
Hier eins der geilsten Lieder die ich je gehört hab : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z13aj8N3IMk&hd=1  Nach der Melo die Climax aaaahhhhhhh so geil !!!!

MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hehe hatt ich janz vergessen  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFK3RceWCes&feature=related


----------



## Star_KillA (2. November 2011)

MINDGAME heißt das


----------



## MasterFreak (3. November 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> MINDGAME heißt das


  das is cool !


----------



## cYnd (3. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSEax1hcmpE

Hier auchnoch was feines 

Ist eigtl wer von euch im februar auf der Reverze? Wenn ja, könnte man sich ja treffen, hier ma das epische LineUp 




Spoiler



Sportpaleis (Hosted by Villain & Chucky)

- Bestien
- D-Block & S-te-Fan 
- Davoodi
- Demoniak
- Dr. Rude 
- Dr.Phunk 
- Jones (BE)
- Lethal MG
- Partyraiser 
- Psyko Punkz 
- Q-ic
- Royal S 
- Ruthless 
- Zatox Italië
- Live: Ambassador Inc
- Live: Evil Activities 
- Live: Frontliner 
- Live: Mark with a K
- Live: Noisecontrollers 


Lotto Arena (Hosted by Da Syndrome)

- Abyss & Judge 
- Alpha² 
- Amnesys 
- B-Front 
- Bioweapon 
- Coone
- Da Tweekaz 
- Endymion 
- Isaac 
- Korsakoff 
- Nosferatu 
- Outblast
- Ran-D 
- Stephanie 
- The Stunned Guys
- The Vision
- Wildstylez 
- Live: Second Identity


----------



## Star_KillA (3. November 2011)

cYnd schrieb:
			
		

> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSEax1hcmpE">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> Hier auchnoch was feines
> 
> ...



3 kenn ich nicht


----------



## Betschi (4. November 2011)

Titan - Nightmare ist brutal geil  Aber das Line-Up sagt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so zu. Ich möchte mal Thera live sehen


----------



## MasterFreak (4. November 2011)

Der is besser von Titan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJGJH4Rmx4U
ach übrgiens es kommt bald ein neues geiles von ihm raus mit Headwear oder so Necropsys heißt das mein ich ....
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Betschi (4. November 2011)

Jo Titan vs Hardwear - Necropsy


----------



## MasterFreak (4. November 2011)

Das is ja wohl der ober Banger oder ? Ich hatt mal nen Preview geuploaded leider is das wieder weg 
Hier hab aber wieder eine gefunden Banger oder ?! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYMDzBnIbC8   Raw & Dark 4 Ever
Bewertet mal 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. (edit) hab dazu jetzt einfach mal Psycho gepostet passt doch oder was  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wBABkXjMx4 
Raaaaawwwww & Daaaaarrrkkkkkk


----------



## Betschi (4. November 2011)

Chris One - Psycho ist einfach legendär. Seine Sets sind immer ein Must-See! An der Defqon und Decibel hatte er geil aufgelegt


----------



## Star_KillA (4. November 2011)

Dark ! Wiegesagt


----------



## MasterFreak (4. November 2011)

best was  ???
Edit hier wat neues von den Stereotuners einfach nur cool : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJxoKdX4EPg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Betschi (4. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2IYK0ieVOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Übrigens: Wackyjackie hat auch die Vocals für "Her Voice" von Builder gemacht


----------



## MasterFreak (4. November 2011)

Jo Wackyjackie kenn ich und auch Her Voice von Builder (Orginal, Super Bass remix und denn Headhunterz)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-quRBZ4cPQ&feature=relmfu Lustige Edit Remix von Headhunterz von dem Housetrack Chuckie-let the bass kick  
War klar das das die gefällt Star_Killa


----------



## cYnd (5. November 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Jo Wackyjackie kenn ich und auch Her Voice von Builder (Orginal, Super Bass remix und denn Headhunterz)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-quRBZ4cPQ&feature=relmfu Lustige Edit Remix von Headhunterz von dem Housetrack Chuckie-let the bass kick
> War klar das das die gefällt Star_Killa


 
Der Reix geht mir sowas von garnicht ab 

Hier noch was für die Earlys unter euch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-pRe8dqEc

Und btw: GIMME MORE FROM THIS STUFF á la Titan vs. Hardwear - Necropsy _O_


----------



## Betschi (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v9ngEGka76U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mich das beste Lied von Titan


----------



## MasterFreak (6. November 2011)

jajaja die neuen von ihm sind gut


----------



## Star_KillA (6. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6vTYsVRdOA


----------



## Betschi (6. November 2011)

Haha Star Killa. Haste das Lied aus dem Vazard @ Gearbox Podcast genommen?


----------



## Star_KillA (6. November 2011)

Ne hab das in der Magicshow gehört.


----------



## MasterFreak (7. November 2011)

xD ich weiß   Hier ein fetter Hardjump/Hardstyle Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxOnGyvFmL8&hd=1  The Challange ^^


----------



## cYnd (7. November 2011)

Ganze Album vom Coone ist sau gut, gibt aber IMO bessere Jump/tek Tracks 



Spoiler



Zum beispiel:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO-FwoAAM54
Oder:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfUOXgReypk
Oder mein Momentaner Favorit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3DZCOraZpc


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (8. November 2011)

pumkin letzte woche war sehr geil. headhunterz hat richtig gas gegeben habs nicht bereut hinzufahren nur zeiweise war es echt zu voll zum tanzen und der boden in der turbinenhalle ist manchmal echt extrem rau. waren dann nachher weiter hinten da gabs paar glatte platten zum tanzen^^


----------



## Betschi (8. November 2011)

Das Ende dieses Jahres wird geil Zuerst an die Qlimax fahren, dann 2 Wochen später an die Loudness fliegen Das Line Up der Loudness schlägt das der Qlimax um Längen. Wer stimmt mir zu?


----------



## Star_KillA (8. November 2011)

Ich nicht ^^ Qlimax , dann Qountdown


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (8. November 2011)

Qlimax war ich auch schon bei der Bezalhung bis ein Fehler kam das es bei der Zahlung irgendeinen Fehler gab. Zack aus der Traum der Qlimax  naja fahre zur hardbass


----------



## MasterFreak (8. November 2011)

Haha bei uns verkaufen alle Hardstyle ihre Karten auf Ebay weil das Line Up ihrer meinung nach Dreck ist


----------



## Star_KillA (8. November 2011)

Lern deutsch


----------



## MasterFreak (9. November 2011)

KNEECHT !!!!!!!  
Hier dürfte der eine oder andere kennen 2x A2 releases  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mUtEmOnmCE, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKl7LzEmfSw  Das 2.te wird den Raw fans gefallen 
Und hier HardBass 2012 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-mxkDp6RGQ&feature=player_embedded Headhunterz - Eternalize (Hard Bass 2012 Anthem) ^^ Geeeeeeiiiiiiillllllll was cooles von Hhz  
Man sollte das auf jeden Fall sich reinziehen !!!  
Und nen Jumper Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUlqwUkjHik&feature=channel_video_title 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## cYnd (9. November 2011)

Find den Kick des Jumptracks ned so dolle 
Und dass ich das noch erleben darf, dass von HHZ noch was gutes kommt 

IMO gings mit ihm ab Summer Of HS mit ihm bergab, der einzig gute Track von ihm war noch Doomed


----------



## MasterFreak (10. November 2011)

Hier mal mehr abwechslung  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw7ilt7JQfw  und was neues  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOrz-u9BQnI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## KeKs (10. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8KiPPKi0M4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  RICHTIG GEILL !!!!


----------



## Betschi (10. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sK44aqVI7Js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kanns nicht mehr abwarten, endlich mal CO2 live zu sehen


----------



## Star_KillA (10. November 2011)

PCGamer123 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 Kenn ich , ballert


----------



## cYnd (11. November 2011)

Wenn niemand zur reverze fährt, dann vllt wer zur HardBass?
Hab 7 Tage vorher Geburstag und feier dort dann evlt meinen Geburtstag (18 ftw  ) nach


----------



## Betschi (12. November 2011)

Hard Bass komme ich das Jahr auch wieder. Letzte wa abartig geil


----------



## MasterFreak (13. November 2011)

Yeah das B-Front teil is mega !!! HardBass 2011 war mega geil !!! wird es nächstes Jahr warscheinlich wieder 
Hier mal wieder Isaac  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2YvBjRZzzc Bring the Club down 
Und Low-E's Kaffe  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjd0sBfB_w8&feature=channel_video_title 
Gruß MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (13. November 2011)

Kaffee ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. November 2011)

MAster Freak? Du bist echt bescheuert  Hör auf meinen Rechnerverlauf zu kontrollieren.  
Das hatte ich gestern in der Endlosschleife 
Low E Rulez ! WTF


----------



## cYnd (13. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkRrgdyxqGA


----------



## Star_KillA (13. November 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> MAster Freak? Du bist echt bescheuert  Hör auf meinen Rechnerverlauf zu kontrollieren.
> Das hatte ich gestern in der Endlosschleife
> Low E Rulez ! WTF



Ist eh das beste


----------



## Betschi (14. November 2011)

Wie ich Adaro liebe




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-XTApWdYvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (14. November 2011)

Jo Adaro is wirklich gut  
Low-E is aber auch gut


----------



## pibels94 (14. November 2011)

keine Ahnung ob es Hardstyle ist 

Edu Fernandez & Kalamar Dj - The Power Of The New Generation (Jimmy The Sound rmx) [FULL] - YouTube


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2011)

sag mal fahren einige von euch zu q dance events?


----------



## MasterFreak (14. November 2011)

@pibels94 
jo is so ne mischung aus Oldschool & Hardstyle .... ^^

Hier an alle n episches Lied, erinnert mich iwi an die Musik die bei Anno 1503 läuft, wer erinnert sich noch an die alten Zeiten 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIVxIq0PlvM&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL7F7614B4952E1507 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (14. November 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal fahren einige von euch zu q dance events?



Ja , ein paar hier aumen:


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2011)

wart ihr dieses Jahr auf Defqon1?


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

nope, zu jung


----------



## DrSin (15. November 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> wart ihr dieses Jahr auf Defqon1?


 
jo war ich, war nicht so pralle, zu nass


----------



## MasterFreak (15. November 2011)

Nope war auch net da 
Hier mal was von Shockerz  Gute Vocals und Melo und vieles mehr  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmBZzkDkLPo
und was gutes von Headhunterz : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4F1TFtHwtM&feature=relmfu 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (15. November 2011)

Realation of a Dream von Alphaverb ist viel schöner.


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

sagt mir garnichts.


----------



## MasterFreak (15. November 2011)

jo das kenn ich ... es geht 
hier aber wirkliche Awsome Tracks : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7724pnPHr0&feature=related 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCtILd9NBXQ nach dem Break  
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Edit hatt ich schonmal gepostet nun isses in HQ : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBct6n9LPWI&feature=related 
und nen älteres Hhz Ding : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDS8dJL2qpA&hd=1
Kommentiert doch mal


----------



## Star_KillA (15. November 2011)

Heul nicht rum , ich bin der RAW Guy , also wer es hart will , hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVGoQX3Thtg&hd=1   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4ZHEVYz5h4&hd=1
Lenni , dein Zeugs ist gut. Ich hör mir das immer an , auch wenn ich sage das ich es nicht tue  NU Style ist halt nicht so meins .


----------



## MasterFreak (15. November 2011)

Na gut etwas härter dann wenn ihr es mögt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pdL1C1LvbI  
Dann das alles HART  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnrA0OjjmIs&feature=related , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSatis2QVXw 
Hier mal was neues : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXe6Cg4y4rg 
Oldschool Remake und 2x neue  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JliOvg0FG7k 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv4YnyHkj2U und https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8NPAEKDoZw&feature=player_embedded 
Gruß MasterFreak

P.S. Hoffe es gefällt euch wollt eigentlich viel mehr posten aber ich glaub das hört niemand


----------



## Star_KillA (15. November 2011)

Du solltest mehr Posten und weniger Mist dahinter schreiben  
Eight Note fand ich schon immer gut


----------



## MasterFreak (15. November 2011)

Wie fandste das erste ???
Hier der Fucking Epic Banger  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcO494RqQkA


----------



## Star_KillA (15. November 2011)

Deepack + Luna = Geil  
Errinert mich an 
*I Wanna C Ya 
*


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTE6sYrR38M Wie ich finde eines der geileren Defqon 1 Anthemshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyzHu2DNK58
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuC5ocLnqjI https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vDKY-9VX1k


Das sind meine Favoriten Momentan


----------



## Star_KillA (15. November 2011)

Unite ist der größte Mist


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. November 2011)

Du hast doch keine Ahnung xD


----------



## Betschi (16. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sK44aqVI7Js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_v7C8wNjiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist noch Hardstyle! I Love it


----------



## Star_KillA (16. November 2011)

Wie ich das 2. Liebe


----------



## MasterFreak (16. November 2011)

Hey Westfale,
was zur hölle is das dj k96 mix ding !? Als Hardstyle Track bad...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYbzziCTmzY 
und den härteren Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yv8EFki8yo&feature=related   ^^ Frequenzies in you Face 
Gansta Shit  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqvgUw3J99c 
und TNT vs. Kutski : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQZoErs_1Tw&feature=channel_video_title 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (16. November 2011)

Das letzte ist so eine billige Countdown Copy


----------



## Westfale_09 (16. November 2011)

MAster  Man muss nich alles ernst nehmen  Es hört sich einfach lustig an, das reicht


----------



## MasterFreak (16. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vjLoeggIek&hd=1 Altes Defqon 1 Anthem, aber Hammer geil  2008 Style 
Hier was von Stuback, wer ihn kennt  (Exzeption und Whistle) Gute Synths und FX aber leider is der kick manchmal net so doll gepitcht  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VBBAmNuNyc&feature=player_embedded 
Dann noch ein Digital Punk remix von B-Front https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q534dmcCN3E 
Und der epische Banger  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiGVZWxneI0 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Edit : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG8AfVfkPPo  
Bei dem sach ich nur Qlimax  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61YsSFwS4Iw&feature=related


----------



## Star_KillA (18. November 2011)

Stuback - Soundwave


----------



## MasterFreak (18. November 2011)

@Star_KillA 
naja das beste is es auch net 
Hier 4 Hammer Tracks die man sich unbedingt anhören sollte... Dort sind auch recht neue Gesichter der HS Szene dabei ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zOh6Q5D6dU 
Dann der Albtraum von Kaylee  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPVVTeT7na0  
Jack the Ripper oder wie war das ach ja ...  Nein hier is Rip the Jacker von den Atmozfears  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94G1RTCFlhM eher was für die Raaaawwwws 
Und dann noch ein recht unbekanntes von den Psyko Punkz, da ich auf Youtube Bass Mechanics leider net finde 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76pu954cVKU 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

Als Metal- und Emocore hörer finde ich logischer weise Hardy beschissen.

Bleibe da bei DEATH METAL \,,/(OO)\,,/


----------



## Star_KillA (18. November 2011)

Master , die ersten beiden sind gerade seit gestern auf meiner Liste  *Its only a dream* *Its only a dream**Its only a dream* *Its only a dream*boooom  boooom boooom boooom boooom boooom. 
ZU geil


----------



## MasterFreak (18. November 2011)

@Star_KillA 
WTF du hast den Typen geliked OMFG !?

sooo...... Hier haben wir 2x Ran-D und einmal Toneshifterz & Bioweapon  und dann Raaaww 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP0WZOKgt0o  Für den Moment Leben joaaa 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDm4GMWlcJM ^^  
Angstvolle Symphonie xD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_CH8RO3pOI&feature=related 
CRYPSIS  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkmOjRpQNio&feature=player_embedded 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw3KquIgFSk&feature=related 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Viel Spaß dabei ^^


----------



## Betschi (18. November 2011)

Fearful Symetry ist eines der besten Lieder, die ich kenne


----------



## MasterFreak (18. November 2011)

stimmt  
2x Waverider...
Recht nice  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0dKO555WY4 ^^
und hier der 2. bekanntere https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktrtINeS2Qw 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Edit Hier ziemlich üble Anitclimax  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnYI8rDEjng&feature=related


----------



## Westfale_09 (18. November 2011)

The Future  

Das Lied ist so pervers geil. Ist vom Mittelpart bzw. "Refrain" 1:1 mit Madhouse zu vergleichen aber trotzdem genial. Ist mir schon damals auf der Defqon 1 CD aufgefallen  Macht Spaß zu hören 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MkWI1QpE2E


----------



## MasterFreak (19. November 2011)

joo Madhouse is fucking Epic  !!!!!! Mega Track 
Hier ein mega Track von The Machine ^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-_2Tk_haHU&feature=relmfu eher in die Harte Kategorie  Hardstyle made in Litauen 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier is übrigens ein Preview von seinem neuen Track mit Chris One : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUZSKVcfrU4 
Edit : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNS4hmfrnm8  Zatox  ^^ Oldie but Goldie xD  Der Kick am Schluss 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D0sAP81Ic8 uaaahhh feel the Atmosphere


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. November 2011)

Wenn ich irgendwas nicht mag, dann hardstyle


----------



## loltheripper (21. November 2011)

Hardstyle ist sher gut happy hardcore aber auch ned schlecht. Meine lieblings tracks sind: psyko punkz - bassboom, psyko punkz - psyko soldier, headhunterz - let the bass kick, showtek - the F-track... kommen noch einige dazu aber das sind  die besten.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. November 2011)

Das radical redemtion Album kommt bald *-*


----------



## Betschi (23. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0V4iXGzDk3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EPIC Album und EPIC Video


----------



## Star_KillA (23. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pjZQJCp9OM&hd=1


----------



## MasterFreak (23. November 2011)

Syndicate Anthem kenn ich  
Fronti bringt bald ein Album raus  YEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHzDyucI-1E&feature=related

Etwas neues von Psyko Punkz


----------



## MasterFreak (24. November 2011)

Das is ja n Remix !? ... 
Hier mal mehr Kommerzial  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DJhC3ULcFk 
und dann noch ein Bootleg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOkFkrFU72s 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (24. November 2011)

Die PP , Psycho Pussys , sind einfach zu faul


----------



## KeKs (24. November 2011)

Wer fährt zur HardBass 2012 ?? einfach pn an mich


----------



## Star_KillA (24. November 2011)

QLIMAX 2014


----------



## jjxxs (24. November 2011)

ist das nicht das zeug, bei dem die kids so komisch anfangen rumzuhüpfen?

nein, mag ich nicht. sry. werde mich hier aber mal bisschen durchhören, vllt entdeck ich ja was, dass mir gefällt :S


----------



## Betschi (24. November 2011)

PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Wer fährt zur HardBass 2012 ?? einfach pn an mich



Anwesend!


----------



## Star_KillA (24. November 2011)

jjxxs schrieb:
			
		

> ist das nicht das zeug, bei dem die kids so komisch anfangen rumzuhüpfen?
> 
> nein, mag ich nicht. sry. werde mich hier aber mal bisschen durchhören, vllt entdeck ich ja was, dass mir gefällt :S



Immer Toleranz , das ist toll !


----------



## MasterFreak (25. November 2011)

Jawoll  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De78gfCRgF0   Hart an der Grenze 
und hier mal was neues  Nuuu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o9z0XtvBro&feature=player_embedded#! 

MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier mal was von Jacky Core manche kennen ihn vielleicht von Cap'tain  Die Franzosen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obNf-0F1e8k  und was von Juized (Magic Show) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ppn-Zh2a3cM&feature=player_embedded ^^ 
EDIT : Joo und schon wieder was  Crypsis https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9P569rk2qU&feature=channel_video_title er kann auch soft ^^
und hier wieder seine normale Art   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEObWHIqWFY&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. November 2011)

Die Qlimax-Sets sind teilweise Online  Zumindest schon mal das von Headhunterz


----------



## Star_KillA (27. November 2011)

Jap  , jetzt alle.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (28. November 2011)

wo bekomme ich die ?

wer war auf der qlimax?


----------



## Star_KillA (28. November 2011)

Soundcloud und später iTunes , q-Dance podcast


----------



## Betschi (28. November 2011)

Qlimax war ja mal voll ********. Mir hats gar nicht gefallen. Das Set von NC war ja mal das schlechteste, das ich je gehört habe. Doch bei Ran-D und vorher Zatox gings dann wieder bergauf. Aber ja, ich habe ja immer gesagt, das die Loudness besser wird


----------



## DrSin (28. November 2011)

Nächstes Jahr fahre ich zur Decibel, mal gucken was B2S bieten kann im Vergleich zu Q-Dance.


----------



## Betschi (28. November 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr fahre ich zur Decibel, mal gucken was B2S bieten kann im Vergleich zu Q-Dance.



Decibel war bis jetzt die geilste Party des Jahres. Q-Dance ist im Vergleich zu B2S nichts xD


----------



## MasterFreak (29. November 2011)

stimmt B2S is wirklich imber gut !!!


----------



## Yui-chan (29. November 2011)

Hiho, ich höre auch Hardstyle, auch wenn langsam eher besser produzierter Hands Up ist.
Nichts geht über den Stil von 2003 mit ordentlichem Reversebass und Screeches. Jetzt gibt es nur vereinzelt gute Tracks mit dickem Distbass, meistens wird der Distbass zugunsten einer schnulzigen Melodie unterdimensioniert. 
Aber zum Glück gibt's noch Hardcore, z.B. das neue Angerfistalbum stellt meine Hoffung in Hardcore wieder her.
Ansonsten höre ich auch normale Clubmusik, die Zeiten, wo es knüppelhart sein musste sonst nix, sind vorbei, jetzt geht's um den Spaß. Trotzdem klingt Hardstyle zu lasch.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. November 2011)

Yui-chan schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho, ich höre auch Hardstyle, auch wenn langsam eher besser produzierter Hands Up ist.
> Nichts geht über den Stil von 2003 mit ordentlichem Reversebass und Screeches. Jetzt gibt es nur vereinzelt gute Tracks mit dickem Distbass, meistens wird der Distbass zugunsten einer schnulzigen Melodie unterdimensioniert.
> Aber zum Glück gibt's noch Hardcore, z.B. das neue Angerfistalbum stellt meine Hoffung in Hardcore wieder her.
> Ansonsten höre ich auch normale Clubmusik, die Zeiten, wo es knüppelhart sein musste sonst nix, sind vorbei, jetzt geht's um den Spaß. Trotzdem klingt Hardstyle zu lasch.



Schranz !


----------



## Betschi (1. Dezember 2011)

Zwar kein HS aber was solls




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kC3hE8TvDYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Dezember 2011)

hARDCORE öHhhhhhhhhHHHHHHH  Ich find die Syndicate Anthem ja noch am besten


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zz77KtOoUk
Find ich total lustig das video 

Die Lieder find ich genial von Angerfist die dort gespielt werden


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein lustiger Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVracOql_FI ^^


----------



## Alistair (1. Dezember 2011)

Geil, wie Ihr alle auf Hardstyle abgeht.  



Betschi schrieb:


> Qlimax war ja mal voll ********. Mir hats gar nicht gefallen. Das Set von NC war ja mal das schlechteste, das ich je gehört habe. Doch bei Ran-D und vorher Zatox gings dann wieder bergauf. Aber ja, ich habe ja immer gesagt, das die Loudness besser wird



Die diesjährige Qlimax war an und für sich schon ganz gut. Ganz besonders das Set von Stana, echt mega geil.

Auf Soundcloud kann man es sich downloaden, hier die Tracklist:

01 Klauss Goulart - No Man's Land 
02 Stana - Amnesia (Stana Edit) 
03 Marco V Vs Push - Universal Godd (Jonas Stenberg rework Vs Stana Mashup) 
04 Tempo Giusto - Dodger (Stana Edit) 
05 Stana Vs Chris Schweizer - Mr Ferrero Kernkraft (Stana Mashup) 
06 Stana - Awesome 
07 Stana Vs Derb - Modernity Derbus (Stana Mashup) 
08 Isaac - Bring The Club Down (Organ Donors Remix) 
09 Activator ft. Reinweiss - Rombee (Stana Edit) 
10 Kamui - Gaga Culture (Original + Thilo & Evanti Remix Vs Diablik Mashup) 
11 Stana - Swedsexa 
12 Fujin - Ku - Downunder 
13 A.S.Y.S. - Acid Nightmare (Future Tribes Remix)

Top! Styles sind eigentlich Hard und Tech Trance, nicht Hardstyle.

Die Sets von Headhunterz und Guns For Hire waren auch nicht schlecht, und Zatox war sowieso gut. Auf Qdance bei Soundcloud kann man alle Sets downloaden.

Was die neueren Hardstyle-Tracks angeht, so finde ich "Bring The Club Down" vom Isaac echt gut, aber der Remix von den Organ Donors gefällt mir noch mehr:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8MZN6kIPEc

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Dezember 2011)

In A Million Years ist halt ein geniales Lied und bockt beim Autofahren  NEIN davon wird man nicht schneller


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich finds lustig


----------



## Betschi (1. Dezember 2011)

@Alistair 

Finde den Remix auch besser als das Original


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Dezember 2011)

Ganz ehrlich ? Das Lied + Vocals sind echt schlecht ...


----------



## Betschi (2. Dezember 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ? Das Lied + Vocals sind echt schlecht ...


Der Remix schlägt das Original um Längen, ganz sicher.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Dezember 2011)

Beide sind schlecht , allein die Frau mit ihrem " Bring the Club Down " da könnt ich kotzen. Da ist kein HARDStyle sondern Trance oder so ein Mist ...


----------



## cYnd (3. Dezember 2011)

So, ich melde mich auch mal wieder 

Kennt zufällig jemand, den HS Song, der auch diese Melo hat?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f94-kkP40YU?t=1m38s


----------



## janusch (3. Dezember 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Hardstyle passt schon aber Hardcore ist besser^^ .  RE-STYLE



da schliess ich mich an. masters of hardcore ftw


----------



## Betschi (7. Dezember 2011)

Flaute hier? ^^
Wieder mal was von meinem Lieblings DJ, CO2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzlQimqAKR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Dezember 2011)

Theracords ftw. !


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwFtAtaKjhM Raaaaw FTW  
Ich muss auch mal wieder was posten  ^^


----------



## janusch (9. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=84m-y7vY3mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ich bin derzeit voll auf coones challenge album. besonders auf dem track hier


----------



## Westfale_09 (9. Dezember 2011)

Das neue von Technoboy ist auch genial : ) 

Re-Invent Yourself (Original Mix)


----------



## Alistair (9. Dezember 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Wieder mal was von meinem Lieblings DJ, CO2



Sorry Betschi, normalerweise korrigiere ich so gut wie nichts, aber das hier kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. 
Bei Co2 handelt es sich um zwei DJs, und zwar Marc Scheeren und Tim Oelers. Und sie machen auch wirklich guten Hardstyle, raw und hard. 

Mal was anderes... Activator kennt Ihr ja best. alle, seine Musik hat mir immer stets gefallen, aber seinen neuen Style, der in Richtung Techno und Hard Trance geht, finde ich wirklich super. Diese neuen Tracks sind auf seinem neuen Label "Subground" erschienen. Hier mal einige Beispiele von ihm und Lee Mac, einem weiteren DJ, der unglaublich guten Techno, Hard und Tech Trance macht:

*Activator* - _Darron_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4zxE1ZQWfA

*Activator* - _Thavar_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdJ1aLnAz4o

*Activator* - _Koolter_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUOA3WfMAVI

*Activator* - _Larkee_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-9cVhf_eq8

*Activator* - _Theppar_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YJCmhM5xIM

*Lee Mac* - _Memory Loss_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqVyNN-q8JU

*Lee Mac* - _Animated (Activator "Denim" Remix)_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkOgXsq7r5E

Was für ein geiler Track! 

Hört Euch die Tracks mal an, falls Ihr die noch nicht kennt. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Betschi (12. Dezember 2011)

Dass CO2 2 sind wusste ich, schreibe aber trotzdem immer im Singular xD. Loudness war ja mal der Hammer! Beste Party ever für mich^^


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCKcbNeNhq4&hd=1 Ich bin krank


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

ich zähl das jetzt mal zu Hardstyle 

[x] - Rx - Stage 2 - YouTube


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Dezember 2011)

Sehr alt , aber ja early Hardstyle ist das schon


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

hmm, gehört nämlich eigentlich zur Kategorie Industrial/Aggrotech/Techno, dachte aber irgendwie das es auch Hardstyle ist  es ist einfach nur geil  1,2,3, **** me


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Dezember 2011)

es is Oldschool Rave bzw. Industrial


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

auch gut ^^ ich mags auf jeden Fall


----------



## Betschi (23. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geiles Lied


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Dezember 2011)

Welches jetzt ?


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

Stage 2 meint er ^^


hab direkt noch einen X-Rx - Bleeding Ears - YouTube


----------



## Betschi (23. Dezember 2011)

1,2 Dance with me!


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Dezember 2011)

Dance of kokain LSD ecstasy


----------



## Betschi (23. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-fx0tNTc1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meinst du das?^^


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Dezember 2011)

Klar


----------



## MasterFreak (28. Dezember 2011)

Dont Stop the Party soo wieder n paar Tracks zum Abdancen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFcTmIL7pa0&hd=1 und No Time to Sleep nooooow   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WGj27_QovY 
und dann Raw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhOzqpKiVUQ 
MfG MasterFreak ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Dezember 2011)

Delete - Formula


----------



## MasterFreak (29. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD9D9hZmMiE  Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck das is sooo fucking Episch das Lied man muss einfach nur Abdancen dabei  ^^


----------



## Betschi (29. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRGEaqL7yXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Meine Lieblings Resident DJs^^


----------



## janusch (30. Dezember 2011)

mein absoluter favorit diesjahr war eindeutig 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JP6Tz5tP8EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


mit ordentlich ohrwurmpotential


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Dezember 2011)

Phrantic ist soooo geil Junge ! 
Activator und Dr Zot - Wow Wow , Freak


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Dezember 2011)

hahahaha das is aber wirklich geil  ^^

P.S. Das is auch geil  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXe6Cg4y4rg&hd=1 Irgendwie gibts da noch son anderes Lied was so änlich ist aber ich weiß net mehr wie es heißt


----------



## MasterFreak (31. Dezember 2011)

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber das hier is ne Party zusammenstellung für Silvester  Knallt net soviel ihr müsst noch Hardstyle hören  ^^  Müsst ihr unbedingt hören 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht43Cer1o5I&feature=related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyjwtpcMAdY&feature=related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7h8g3B33I4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esEhe2BYeAM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDW5WKAgdYA&feature=related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMANFtLGFbY UND DER EPISCHE LAST TRACK dann um 0 Uhr  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3vE79npTaQ ^^ Ich hab mir was dabei gedacht 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Guten Rutsch  Keep it Hard, or try it harder


----------



## Betschi (31. Dezember 2011)

@ MasterFreak
Les Phases  besteht aus "Phases" und "Les Drums" ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BotZ6B-6Evs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9LQ6X1Hyg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (31. Dezember 2011)

Achne das weiß ich isn Mash-Up  Wie fandeste die Musik zu Silvester ? ^^ 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Betschi (31. Dezember 2011)

Geht so, hast schon bessere gepostet




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWQssMyyE3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (31. Dezember 2011)

Jajajajaja ich weiß das du nur härtere sachen hörst dann halt härter es war eigentlich für alle aber extrapost für dich 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvgQqQCknbY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcU7gVEVSrU https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WYEGvoX46o https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fcrOcifyys https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqAsiL5j7AE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2IZ5uk7OFY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iP1SFzp1gA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wZJo2Wker4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l46dtc-FSw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwFtAtaKjhM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNCnc3fg8Dk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcO494RqQkA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1-1hLzf8u0  Harder, Darker Rawer du kannst dich net beklagen 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Dezember 2011)

Das bin ich , du Sack


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Januar 2012)

Hier mit guten Vorsätzen ins Neujahr Hallo 2012 und Frohes Neues Jahr euch allen 
Hier noch n paar gute Tracks fürs Neue Jahr 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-myOdr4TEac https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrPgTghgd10&hd=1  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrHzKy3B-Tw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjPK6Vhru3s https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uv5f3Bt8i4&hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEqAN9FuQx8 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvWAazI-QbE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj11QhwOzrA&feature=related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP6Tz5tP8EE&feature=related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuZY2_eiNEw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXG5EkLsYCs&feature=related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii1sOgyCtrA&hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56ScLuNcZ-c https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsYM_YMe3sg 
 Alles Gute  Prost ^^
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Ich hab noch 2x coole gefunden  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGhgyPyq7Jg&feature=related Boooooooom ^^   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMykbspjFN4 
und noch das  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU5bN3QYORg


----------



## Betschi (1. Januar 2012)

Dance to the fucking beat


----------



## janusch (1. Januar 2012)

donkeyroooooolleeeeeeeeeers.... hardstylerockerzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Januar 2012)

gibt irgendeinen der meine Track Videos eigentlich durchhört  ???


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Januar 2012)

Nein . Bin im Urlaub


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. Januar 2012)

Utta wanka


----------



## MasterFreak (2. Januar 2012)

jaaaaa   Das heißt übersetzt : "Volltrottel"


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. Januar 2012)

es hört sich trotzdem geil an xD


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Hardcore, Hardstyle & Doomcore - dann gehts mir gut^^
Auch wenn ich eher das "Nostalgische" mag, die neuen haben ihren Touch verloren... aber das is Geschmakssache


----------



## Betschi (4. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yaaauopJKac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist immer noch nicht released worden, richtig?


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Januar 2012)

Klar is schon ewig lang draußen hab ich 
Crypsis & Chain Reaction - Furious • Harderstate - Hardstyle  Schau rein ^^


----------



## MasterFreak (6. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNS4hmfrnm8&feature=relmfu Drop the Bass 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier ein fettes Teil von Headhunterz, ich finde es ist fast besser als all seine Track die er je gemacht hat 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjMo2I4452w


----------



## Betschi (8. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Citq6VYL-KE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (8. Januar 2012)

nene das Headhunterz Teil is iwi besser


----------



## Betschi (8. Januar 2012)

Nein bestimmt nicht


----------



## MasterFreak (8. Januar 2012)

Klar  Hast du jetzt eigentlich Furious ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=docgvwuVo1M Bissl wie Memento bei der climax 
Und hier ein sehr lustiger Track von Noisecontrollers und Pavelow, ich find ihn gut obwohl ich normalerweise härteres Zeugs höre aber das is einfach nur geil   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifgw2lBBPy8&feature=related und hier wegen hart  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxCholF_17Y&feature=related 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Noisecontrollers : Bääm Bääm Bäämm Pavelow: Woob Woob Woob


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Januar 2012)

Das mit Tocas Micracle ist total genial  
Schöner Bass mit ner super Bassline


----------



## Betschi (9. Januar 2012)

Ja Furious hab ich jetzt auch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7X0HAXmXk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kann gar nicht auf sein Album warten^^


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Januar 2012)

Yeah Theracords 4 Ever https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEQfj0w0Z_s&feature=plcp&context=C372424bUDOEgsToPDskLF1ZMW4O-3TbuUsggFu58t


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich mach mal hier Werbung für mein Favoriten ChanneL 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2SeURbkzR0&list=UUOV8BkkiE59H5AObWJpfjOg&index=4&feature=plcp


----------



## Betschi (27. Januar 2012)

Das Album von Radical Redemption ist ja mal übel geil, habs schon 2x durchgehört^^


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Januar 2012)

Kann man das schon kaufen ?


----------



## Betschi (28. Januar 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Kann man das schon kaufen ?



Ja ab heute^^


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Januar 2012)

Klingt gut  hab noch keine CDJ,s also lohnt sich das nicht wirklich


----------



## MasterFreak (29. Januar 2012)

LoL das is doch Mixed du musst dir schon die Orginal Mix Versionen kaufn  bei Hardstyle.com oder so ^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. Januar 2012)

Headhunterz- Dragonborn die finale Version ist draußen  Total geil


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Januar 2012)

masterfreak schrieb:


> lol das is doch mixed du musst dir schon die orginal mix versionen kaufn :d bei hardstyle.com oder so ^^


 ??? Hää :d


----------



## Jarex (31. Januar 2012)

Wow, endlich mal Leute die dasselbe hören wie ich  Dachte schon ich wär ganz allein, weil hier in der Umgebung hörts niemand 

BTw: Macht jemand von euch auch hardstyle Musik? Selbst wenns nur als Hobby ist  . Ich hab mittlerweile endlich den HS Kick hinbekommen ^^


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Februar 2012)

@ Jarex 
is ja doll  Ich mach schon seit n paar Jährchen Hardstyle ^^ Welchen DAW benutzt du ?
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier noch zwei Banger  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKG8hPgiCjs und  (Album ^^ ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=799RFCYKcKo


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Februar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-glyVX4G02M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdTOoQNXfHo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqdZRdjR3a8

Meine Top 3 Momentan


----------



## MasterFreak (2. Februar 2012)

Ein paar aus meinen Hardstyle Top 100  + 1x Hardcore 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc-woRbCyd4 Das ist das Beste Lied was ich je gehört hab  und ich hab schon viel gehört  ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB7OLdh-w0I&feature=related 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtp5SUXyZ5o Altbekannt  Pattern 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL9iyGk6-qQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alXyzDNrivE  jooo ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYMDzBnIbC8 Einfach nur feeettt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwFtAtaKjhM
und hier der HC Track  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqS4ar38CvY
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hoffe sie gefallen euch war nur n kleiner ausschnitt aus den Top


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Februar 2012)

Guckt mal in die Hardstlye.com Top Ten


----------



## ILoveJacqueline (2. Februar 2012)

Nein eher nicht. N paar gute Tracks gibts aber schon.


----------



## Betschi (3. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGWQpcsBckI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der neuste Track von Wavolizer


----------



## Jarex (3. Februar 2012)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> @ Jarex
> is ja doll  Ich mach schon seit n paar Jährchen Hardstyle ^^ Welchen DAW benutzt du ?
> MfG MasterFreak



Huhu MasterFreak,

ich benutze nur FL Studio 10 Fruity Edition. War am günstigsten und für rein Hobbymäßig reicht des auch  Welche DAW nutzt du denn?

Zippyshare.com - Hardstyle kick mix.mp3  Hier mal ne kleine Demo. Wollte wissen wie weit man den Kick pitchen kann ohne das er grausam klingt


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Februar 2012)

Hey Nice ich benutz auch Fl Studio  aber Version 9 ^^
MasterFreak

P.S. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEmmd9yeFgw Hell Yeah its a Fine day  Übrigens hat Danielle Mondello mal dasselbe Lied rausgebracht  Das ist also iwi wie ein Remake


----------



## Gatsch (4. Februar 2012)

ich finde das blutoniumboy richtig reinhaut  

Blutonium Boy - Destiny - YouTube


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Februar 2012)

Der hat 2010 aufgehört ^^


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Februar 2012)

@ Star_KillA 
loool wann bist du denn on  Konnteste net schlafen 

Hört euch mal das epische Preview von der Xxelerator an bzw. Frequencerz & In-Phase das ist soooo episch <3  Meine neuen Favo Producers 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUzoLmn7toI&feature=player_embedded Es ist einfach nur Masterpiece, man kann denn Frequencerz Style aber auch gut raushören  (an alle die Revolution gehört haben  )

MasterFreak

P.S. Janz neu n Remix von Chris One, hat Psycho Stil  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNkTytPEq7M Fetter Kick was ?  Ist bei euch Bitcrusher Time ?


----------



## Gatsch (5. Februar 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Der hat 2010 aufgehört ^^


 

ist in meinen augen immer noch einer der besten   

toneshifterz sind uch net schlecht  

Toneshifterz - Unleash The Dragon - Magic City Anthem - YouTube


----------



## Balthar (5. Februar 2012)

@MasterFreak 
Coming Home ist eins meiner Favourites, das lief auch gegen Ende der Defqon 1 2011 ******* war das geil


----------



## MasterFreak (6. Februar 2012)

@Balthar
Meinste den HC Track von Neophyte ? Jo der is hamma geil  Weil es gibt noch n Track von The Vision mit namen coming home deshalb frag ich  
Hier für die HC Szene  Hier einer der fettesten Hardcore Tracks Ever  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHG8dSXr6_4&hd=1 und noch son paar Favos  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5wkHR5VyY0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5XexAj9gvk Hier einer der geilsten Remixe btw. Kasparov macht fette Remixe wie man hier an 2x Beispielen sieht  Ziehts euch mal falls euch Hardcore gefällt ^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaiMtGWnZSw&hd=1   
und einer der besten Hardstyle Tracks geremixd https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUV71H7Dck Daaanceee <3 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Dreht die Anlage voll auf und genisst die fette Mukke   (ich hafte nicht für schäden  ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BoJY9mor1I


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Februar 2012)

Alle geil Master


----------



## Patze93 (8. Februar 2012)

Close your Eyes andere open your Mind

This is hard with style  

Aber klar doch


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Februar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRTehEfXoeA

Pervers 

Edit: FUUUU ist Hardcore  Okay trotzdem lass ich es mal stehen


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Februar 2012)

Hardcore ist hier genauso gern gesehen wie Hardstyle oder harter Dirty Dutch


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Februar 2012)

Wir sind selbst schon halbe "DUTCH"  ^^
Achja wegen Dutch House  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_q7GgNC_Ew&hd=1 geht ab  ^^  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1_nQDcD29Y  Auch wenns kein Hardstyle is ich hab mal ne Radio Show von Laidback Luke gesehen und der hat übelste DJ Skills   Und hier der richtig fette teil kommt bei 3:30   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbhz3jdTmP0&hd=1  Mal nett aber trotzdem Hardstyle 4 Ever  
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Das wurd grad bei Fusion Records hochgeladen schnell schauen bevor die GEMA es sperrt  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4rrMn031AY 
...zuu spät wurde jetzt gesperrt


----------



## Alistair (9. Februar 2012)

lol Master Freak... Deine Beiträge sind echt geil...  

Ja, DJ Thera und alle DJs von Theracords und Therabyte machen unglaublich geile Musik. Einfach nur super. 

"It's A Fine Day" ist ein wirklich cooler Track. Ich kenne noch die Version von Miss Jane, auch im Remix von ATB. Fand ich auch immer gut. 



			
				Master Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei euch Bitcrusher Time ?



Yeah, Bitcrusher ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingstracks. The Beholder & Max Enforcer ftw! Pulse Protraction von ihnen ist auch wirklich genial.

Und nun gibt's von mir mal wieder ein wenig richtig geilen Early Hardstyle... 

*Mindcontroller* - _Mindcontroller 2003 (Controller Mix)_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMO03JQC3cY

*Mindcontroller* - _Mindcontroller 2003 (Mind Mix)_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH4dtV7aql8

*The Beholder & Max Enforcer* - _Pulse Protraction (Bitcrusher Mix)_ Yeah!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMvj5vDXqFg

Und jetzt einer meiner Lieblingstracks überhaupt... "Do The Freak" von den Space Invaders, auch bekannt als Art of Fighters bzw. Meccano Twins. 

*Space Invaders* - _Do The Freak_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NTh1YBCV1o

This is going to make you freak!!!!  

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Star_KillA (9. Februar 2012)

nett  schonmal was von Chris one remix gehört ? Nein ?! Schnell anhören !


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Februar 2012)

@Alistair 
...lustig lustig  soo Early und sowas mag ich eher net so  
Hier zwei harte : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chY-nxl7Bbo soowaaas von Klasse  Wirklich ne empfehlung 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVsiUA2fwWs&feature=related bei dem Track frag ich mich ob die mal CS gepspielt haben  ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## JackOnell (9. Februar 2012)

Also ich persönlich lasse mir die hirnschrauben nach 15 jahren immer noch am liebsten von progressive und acid anziehen alles andere ist Naja........nö


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Februar 2012)

Immerhin guckst du Stargate


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Februar 2012)

Hier echt Hart Loudness 4 Ever Anthem  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsotiwGB-so jo Stargate is nice  
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Sound... Pressure .... Level.... LOUDNESS 2012


----------



## Gatsch (11. Februar 2012)

ich werf jetz einfach mal eine frage in den raum ^^
und zwar, was für cd`s kauft ihr  (vom namen her)

kauf mir immer wieder die hardstyle  und die hardbass
aber da komt mir vor das die immer schlechter werden  

könnt ihr da irgendwas empfehlen?

@masterFreak:  hammer lieder die du postest


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Februar 2012)

gar keine CD´s , lad dir Mixes aus dem Internet. Und wenn du DJ bist dann kauft man ja eh nur die normale mp3.


----------



## cYnd (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hör eigtl fast nur Online Radio(Fear.fm etc) und wenn mirn Lied gefällt, kauf ichs mir, ansonsten eben nicht 

Und btw, heute abend gehta ab zur HARDBASS __O__


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Februar 2012)

Du arsch


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Februar 2012)

@Gatsch 
thx ...  Ich kauf mir eigentlich nur Alben, Compilations oder wenn ich Mixe die einzelnen Orginal Mixe bei Hardstyle.Com oder so 
schau einfach hier mal rein mein Favo der Shops  https://en.recess.nl/cd-dvd/products_list/hardstyle/ ^^ dort findest du das feinste vom feinen 
@cYnd
Jo Hardbass das is geil  N paar kumpels von mir gehn hin, ich net   leidaaaaa .... 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Voll Funny  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4jWB9Kmnp0&hd=1 
und ein Klassiker und n Banger  + Remix ^^  und soo weiter  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JzLTsDokgY&feature=related  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMANFtLGFbY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf5y9sEIWEQ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K70Le9FivxI&feature=related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCTjDvpFl7o&feature=related Alpha² 4 Ever  und eine coole Bassline  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDS_jTHHFmA&feature=related ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Februar 2012)

Heilige ******* , nice !


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Februar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfz3xlLHjC4 mal was von AVIO ich glaub das is eins der besten Releases von Alphaverb  was ich vergessn hab jeder sollte Liberate angehört haben !!!
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. was ich vergessn hab im anderen Post, jeder sollte Liberate angehört haben !!!


----------



## Gatsch (11. Februar 2012)

hammer


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Februar 2012)

Alphaverb hat einige gute. Das beste finde ich jedoch immer noch, dass ist Keep it Coming  Original ist von DBSTF  

Daran kommt nix


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Februar 2012)

Jo ich kann mich erinnern, war nen Free Release, aber ich mocht es net so 
Das is eindeutig besser  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9ngEGka76U&hd=1 Hell Yeah 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier mal n Klassiker, etwas älter aber trotzdem geil  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3W2luGKomw&hd=1 ...und dann einen der alten Hardhouse teile von Showtek mit Deepack einfach nur fett https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFltoUI8iBI&hd=1 
Und meiner Meinung nach eins der besten Lieder von Frontliner Ever https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iObZl7DIv4s&hd=1 ^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Februar 2012)

Frontliner - First Cut Awesome  

Das neue von TNT ist auch geil  Musst dir mal reinziehen  (Man merkt aber schon die verschiedenen Ecken des Hardstyles hier)

TNT - Bullets ( Extended Mix)


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Februar 2012)

Yo Bullets is cool ich kenn das  Ganz nette Bassline 
Achja hier mal was leichtes  (trotzdem gut von E-Force ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMGE2glwRhk&hd=1
und einer vom neuen Album von Frontliner der recht gut geworden ist  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFCcn5MHq1c&feature=related
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Neu von Pavo, hahaha die Diskusion unter dem Vid is sooo geil, sie streiten darüber ob Bam Oskam oder  Arjan Terpstra iwas mit Pavo zu tun haben  Haben sie aber nicht ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgrXGebUjMI&feature=related ^^ 
Achja es is letztens n neuer zu DWX gekommen, Hard Driver heißt er ganz nett, mit Nustyle Kram


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Februar 2012)

Finde auch Low E mit WTF sau genial


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Februar 2012)

das is das geilste ever   Das is auch geil von Low-E mit Kevin Kaos  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HDS6LpYgcI&hd=1 Drop the Bass 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. es geht aber nix über Low-E's Kaffe  
*X-Pres-Zo*

 oder eins der neuen  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w03jdajfQ9w&feature=context&context=C35c0363UDOEgsToPDskKK1Pjp6pXZHKhS3yjDG57O  Das is fett ^^

EDIT : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwP53hyOh2I&hd=1 best Track !!!
...... noch ne Edit warum schreibt keiner was und da ich keine doppelposts machen will muss ich alle sachen in einen Posten  
Hier Dj Mikesh Tribute  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqw50Pc5_WQ&hd=1  Sorry aber von ihm findet man nur Videos in schlechter Quali  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swYoMFGmUvI https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1fANazkTno  Und ne Bunte Mischung  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvrOJhItcx4&hd=1 ^^ [YT][/YT] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDN5dtVr1uM&hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMA2JaOjfIU&hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nueJCUTAk8&hd=1   Partyyy ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Februar 2012)

BOOM 
BOOM 
BOOM 
BOOM 
BOOM 
BOOM mehr hör ich da nicht. Aber genau deswegen hör ich das


----------



## Betschi (13. Februar 2012)

So ich habe die Hard Bass auch mehr oder weniger überstanden


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Februar 2012)

War schlecht ?


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Februar 2012)

Warscheinlich hat er Kopfschmerzen  (Ich glaub jetzt net das es schlecht war  )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAqEQgEXxfY&hd=1 Dann mal was gutes von Showtek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOiYNuxXCUY&hd=1 Dann Vendetta von Low-E und Alter Egosz  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceb50cqjMrU&hd=1 erinnert mich iwi an CoD 5    Und eins der besten Hardstyle Lieder 4 Ever (wirklich Masterpiece ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Lp6eCsppc&hd=1 
Gruß MasterFreak  

P.S. Check it ! Hier Nice von Zatox noch  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLSmRT-XIVk
Achja kennt iwer guten Dutch House oder so ?


----------



## Betschi (13. Februar 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> War schlecht ?


 
Nee es war gut aber letztes Jahr hats mir besser gefallen


----------



## cYnd (13. Februar 2012)

Soo, von der HardBass zurück und wieder fit.
Muss sagen, es war echt ne verdammt geile Party 
Richtiges Highlight war die Letzte halbe Stunde: A² All Stars (Ran-D, Adaro, E-Force, A² Twins) Live: Unter anderem Sorrow, Kings Of The Underground (  ), Tonight(A² Remix), Haunter Of The Dark und mehr 

War von euch einer da?


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Februar 2012)

@ cYnd 
wenn du lesen würdest, wüsstest du wer da war und wer net   

Hier mal richtig was auf die Ohren  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGO4UHyyIZA&hd=1
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Alistair freut das bestimmt    @ Alistair, 
*The Beholder & Max Enforcer - Pulse Protraction (Bitcrusher Mix) ich nehm meine Meinung zurück nach  längerem hören wird es immer besser  
Achja hier für dich ein guten Track  *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk-plCouSOA&hd=1* ^^
 *
achja dann noch nen Hardtrance Track iwi mag ich Trance generell   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnjMlzS9yHQ ^^
 Achja an alle die mehr leichte Sachen vertragen  Hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2CIMeMVIC4&hd=1  
Und wer Showtek trotzdem noch mag oder Fan von Fettem Kick & bass ist der sollte das sich reinziehen  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi8TpZ5enRs&hd=1


----------



## Jarex (15. Februar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NHSe93KrCJs




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHSe93KrCJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Darauf tanzt zur Zeit meine kleine


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. Februar 2012)

Ein paar Lieder sind ganz cool. 
Momentan höre ich:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj-wqQEU3rs


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Februar 2012)

Deine kleine sollte eher auf dir tanzen 
Generation Kick n Bass ist mein Alltimeclassis !
Die Decibel Anthem ist schon nice


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Februar 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Deine kleine sollte eher auf dir tanzen
> Generation Kick n Bass ist mein Alltimeclassis !
> Die Decibel Anthem ist schon nice


Hahaha ich glaub er meinte seine Tochter oder ?    
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9URSxFv2a1Q&hd=1 Raawww  und Sasha F  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iP1SFzp1gA&hd=1 
Gruß MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. Februar 2012)

Hinweis !!! 

Zatox hat 2 neue Lieder rausgebracht. Wer die will muss ihn einfach nur bei Facebook suchen und kann die dann da runterladen  Schöne Lieder für nebenbei


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Februar 2012)

Haha ich wusst es direkt nach Hardbass er hatte es angekündigt  Nichts spezielles ... aber net von ihm  ^^
Wo wir schon von Zatox reden hier mal n paar coole Tracks von ihm  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCtI5qtJ_Zg&hd=1 Alle ganz nice   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTCdTLjIBpA&hd=1 ^^ und .... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNS4hmfrnm8&hd=1 
Gruß MasterFreak

P.S. Hier Dutch House Style  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi8W5moR5Mo&hd=1


----------



## Gatsch (15. Februar 2012)

etwas älter, is aber auch net schlecht  

Mr. Puta Green Green stuff - YouTube


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. Februar 2012)

Gatsch schrieb:


> etwas älter, is aber auch net schlecht
> 
> Mr. Puta Green Green stuff - YouTube


 

Pervers geil  Hatte ich auch ers letztens wieder im Auto


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. Februar 2012)

So nun zu meinen Favoriten von Zatox (Zusammen mit Technoboy und DBSTF einer der besten, wenn nicht der besten, Djs)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91wbuLDWPeU https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkoxHVMOvNs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmOiPt4IwU0und nun das geniale https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnLje3U1UwQ

Er ist absolut mit der beste DJ  Zusammen mit Technoboy und DBSTF  Das wäre das Traumtrio  Eventuell noch Coone dabei


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Februar 2012)

Ich sag nur Nu-Style Crap


----------



## MasterFreak (16. Februar 2012)

@ Westfale_09 
Madhouse, So High und Freedom sind gut den anderen Track mag ich net 
Party on, geile Vocals und Party Stimmung soo gehts langsam in den Sommer  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ6dYJxIyBc&hd=1  Joo Sydney or F**cking Insane    
und hier auch n geiler Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g1AlRt54ac&hd=1 Ich glaub einer der ersten von Digital Punk !!!
Gruß MasterFreak

P.S. Party On   Hier noch n paar seltene Tracks  dazu AVIO  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIVxIq0PlvM&hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3iOYUBfdX8&feature=relmfu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5AiN_UpL-s&hd=1   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_0a2JKzpwA&hd=1 Hammer Vocals


----------



## Westfale_09 (16. Februar 2012)

Auch gut 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdTOoQNXfHo


----------



## MasterFreak (16. Februar 2012)

@Westfale_09 
 ganz nett   Hier n ganz lustigen Hardcore Track https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVracOql_FI   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCUARnP48OY&hd=1 Voll geil  Wusstet ihr das die Anlage bei MoH 5 Millionen Watt hat   
Achja wer gehts zur Syndicate ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo3LGL5_T8A&hd=1 

Und hier ein ULTRA HUGE Hardstyle Mix Frequencerz sind schon meine 2012 Favos  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKtkpjaOPNY&hd=1 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Februar 2012)

IHr mit euren blöden tracks immer .D


----------



## Westfale_09 (16. Februar 2012)

SYNDICATE !!!! Anwesend dieses Jahr  in 10 Minuten ist man ja da 
Angerfist, Korsakoff und natürlich Outblast  Wuhu.


----------



## Westfale_09 (16. Februar 2012)

Zum einstimmen 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zz77KtOoUk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH4QEZhl0oU&list=UUzC3Y3ogRVNQoYFysKeirag&index=9&feature=plcp


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2012)

WE ARE SYNDICATE 
Ich fand aber Re-Style mit Rise of the Ruler wesentlich geilööör


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Februar 2012)

@Westfale_09 
Ich geh auch hin bei mir dauert ca. 3h und bei dem Knecht Star_Killa auch ungefähr   
Ich freu mich vielleicht treffen wa uns  Ich geh in den Hardstyle Kingdom  Mal sehen wie das Line Up wird, das Datum der 06 Oktober 2012 steht ja schon fest  Die einzige  sorge die ich hab, is ob ich die Karten rechtzeitig kriege  Hier mal wieder was von Raw & Style    äähhhmm bzw. Degos & Re-Done 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYsKF9808xE&hd=1 und https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wEsAC9Alpc&hd=1  Beide sehr geil ^^
Gruß MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2012)

Bin noch in der Bank , hör ich mir heute abend an.
Master wie sieths mit win7 und bf3 aus ?


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Februar 2012)

@Star_Killa 
jo hör dir an  
Sooo an alle hier mal wieder THE MACHINE (remixe)  und n Hardcore Track 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edPAplPIQv4&hd=1 Richtig geiler Mash-Up Remix von The Machine   und hier sein Remix von Kodex ^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhOzqpKiVUQ&hd=1 
Hier n cooler HC Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdyvRrQ1_jg&feature=related 
Gruß Mastaaaa ^^


----------



## Matthy (17. Februar 2012)

death metal ist besser  ultra brutal death metal band - YouTube  hardstyle ist auch nicht schlecht 
*
*


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2012)

Hardcore ? Ist dann ja eher dein Bereich


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Februar 2012)

ääähhhmmm ja  
   Dont F*ck with me, Roll with the Donkey Rollers..... Hell Yeah  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKTLoKhJgLU&hd=1  Sehr cooler neuer Track ^^
Gruß Mastaaa

P.S. Ein neuer sehr guter Track von Alphaverb  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rjXjNSm_7Y&hd=1


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. Februar 2012)

Das Mash Up von The Machine mit Unite und Psychadelic ist bombe  Ich liebe Unite und es ist für mich das beste mit Waste Your Time, was es an Anthems der Defqon 1 gegeben hat.


----------



## Star_KillA (19. Februar 2012)

Ich find alle schlecht


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Februar 2012)

aha 
Ich freu mich auf den Sommer !!!  Hier was zum aufwärmen    Dauert zwar noch aber egal  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyVNlp_PYXc&hd=1  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESJ_E6rTNPg&hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pE2XcVPRzo&hd=1 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAlmxC1CB8o&hd=1  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azc1cxmjqAo&hd=1 ^^
Gruß MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. Februar 2012)

Discorecord kannt ich schon ist echt nicht schlecht


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Februar 2012)

Wer kennt Discorecord net ?  Alle sind gut  achja hier Sommer Feeling pur  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVfzR8XCWCE&hd=1 und ich kann mich nur wiederholen hier einer der epischten Tracks aller Zeiten  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Lp6eCsppc&hd=1 Behind Blue Eyes ....  Boooooom ^^
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Sagt mal bitte was ihr hiervon haltet ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vEyQHFlz80


----------



## Betschi (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oo6Vilo8DwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Februar 2012)

Hier sollte man sich mal anhören  Cooler Stuff  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Giw2xj5RGhc&hd=1 Dann eine fette Cooperation von A-Lusion mit Zatox Fett !!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtakqQ9RCA0&hd=1   und ein sehr guter Hardcore Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA6--CEFjCU&hd=1   
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Betschi (23. Februar 2012)

Nein CO2 löst sich auf


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Februar 2012)

Was ist CO2 ?

SABBER


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Februar 2012)

Das is Catatonic Overload, und ich find auch das es sehr schade ist  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBJ_MyjODAc&hd=1 mal was anderes  Iwi find ich die Vocals geil  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Februar 2012)

Theracords.com


----------



## Rinkadink (24. Februar 2012)

hier ihr pussys  G-Shock - Demons (Promo Remix) - YouTube


----------



## MasterFreak (24. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
hier das große The Pitcher Special wegen den neuen Releases  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXazoxeo4CU&hd=1  Und hier mal mehr Melodic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrRFLzKUZAg&hd=1 , Dark ..  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZkSdFhZFlQ&hd=1 und https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0-Vj_Ou5h8&hd=1 und der letzte https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIQ2jfoXt7c&hd=1  Und ein The Pitcher  Re-Amp ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF-oOD5IKUs  und I am Alive https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NIVtB5lKG4&hd=1
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier etwas älterer Ran-D Track  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybEYX_CBnL4&hd=1 und ein echt fetter Track von Francesco Zeta ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9SZpuHbYNM&hd=1  Respect ^^
@Betschi 
......ich wusst garnet das du im Trance-Up Forum bist  ?  
Radical Redemption 4 Ever https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V07mU3Pip3c


----------



## Betschi (27. Februar 2012)

Spionierst du mir nach MasterFreak?


----------



## MasterFreak (27. Februar 2012)

Nein, ich hatte mir nur den Radical Redemption Thread angeschaut und da stand Betschi und ich hab mich gefragt ob du das bist    
@ All 
Hier mal Melodic und ein MASTERPIECE Track von Radical Redemption mit Chain Reaction...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USBt-bcFf5c&hd=1 und Hell on the Speakerz  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo6Vilo8DwI&hd=1  
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Mal Heavy Anticlimax von Josh & Wesz  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdJomBPfR5c&hd=1 Freedom is within each of us....... boooooooooom


----------



## cYnd (5. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w03jdajfQ9w&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPaagDPe6wo&feature=youtu.be

Was haltet ihr eigtl vom neuen Zatox Track?


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. März 2012)

Was feines von Zatox 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0EO47Fl-ac


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6stfNTXxcqQ

ordentlich


----------



## DrSin (6. März 2012)

Von Brennan Heart - wenn man bedenkt das er es seiner kürzlich verstorbenen Mutter gewidmet hat, ist ein sehr passendes Lied imho

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKn-Gu9qECs


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9k7CZ5tDaE

Da Tweekaz


----------



## MasterFreak (6. März 2012)

Das Zatox ding geht ..... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuXf3THDDGQ&hd=1  Das is das geilste Lied Ever !!!!! 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (7. März 2012)

Hat nen bisl was von shuffle


----------



## MasterFreak (8. März 2012)

Der Producer kommt ja auch aus Australien 
(wegen Melbourne Shuffle    )
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hiervon hat Ivan Carsten n Remix gemacht und die Hardstyle Masterz ne Edit 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIOHbBFPTVI


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JzLTsDokgY

Headshunterz


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ26_jY_T5Q

1 Stunde & 30 Minuten Qlimax Spezial


----------



## MasterFreak (10. März 2012)

Hahaha HWS is gut ^^ Und Dreamcatcher auch  
Hey Streetjumper bist du wieder aufgewacht im Hardstyle Thread ? 
Hier mal die "schon vergangenen" Bioweapon bzw. Audiofreq  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plvrbdI8Kys&hd=1  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxW3dKbQpuk und dann Donkey Rollers    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2tuETOxwBo&feature=related  Hahaha
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Zany is der lustigste DJ Ever  wie man hier sieht  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_46MOs8RuZI&feature=relmfu  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6676jL6ouaw&feature=related


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaiHTvifGt0

Jetzt wirds geil


----------



## MasterFreak (10. März 2012)

Is schon lang raus ....  
Was is los  Bist du jetzt HHz fan ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. März 2012)

Headhunterz ist seit Scantraxx doof 

Italian Hardstylerz


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Is schon lang raus ....
> Was is los  Bist du jetzt HHz fan ?


 
Is doch egal! Kann man immer hören!
Ich höre schon immer Hardstyle! Da seinzige was ich nicht höre ist HipHop


----------



## MasterFreak (11. März 2012)

aha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaXPxYypo08&hd=1 Der Screetch und Kick <3 !!!!
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4R4GbicA0

Hardcore


----------



## Beehatsch (12. März 2012)

Früher mochte ich Hardstyle, heute höre ich es je nach Stimmung.
Heute höre ich eher softe Musik wie Minimal, liegt wohl am steigendem Alter. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vdyMYqXM1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VaiHTvifGt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Video einfach mit dem Mozilla Addon Proxtube schauen, GEMA FAIL.* 
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/proxtube/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9uaGgWKwMCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsFaHm1V03M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Star_KillA (12. März 2012)

Es wird immer schlimmer ja .


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I8WdsR2ctI

Naja ich finde immer geiler 
Besonders wenn man noch Hardcore etc. dazu nimmt


----------



## MasterFreak (12. März 2012)

OMFG .......... Ich muss Star_Killa recht geben ^^
Das is geil : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92Rl4NADWTs&hd=1 und das https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_4wFUfoaLU&hd=1  Oldschool Flavour von High Voltage  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. März 2012)

Es geht endlich los !!!! DEFQON 1 !!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLObgUpYkwg


----------



## MasterFreak (17. März 2012)

Intro und Melo des Anthems sind geil, aber die climax is weak  ^^
Party  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idTuUK1WJR8&hd=1 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uoTOk2da1w&hd=1 THERACORDS !!!


----------



## Patze93 (17. März 2012)

Fusion Heroes we presented the Noise con trollers 

Yeaar Defqon 1


----------



## pibels94 (19. März 2012)

schon das neue Headhunterz Album gehört?  

am 10. August gehts nach Belgien zur Qontinent, wer ist noch da?


----------



## MasterFreak (19. März 2012)

Nee leider net aber Syndicate ! Ich muss mich um Karten bemühen  ^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. März 2012)

Die kommen doch erst so spät  jetzt gibts erstmal karten für die Mayday


----------



## MasterFreak (20. März 2012)

Ich bereit mich drauf vor, es sind aber fast keine Infos raus außer das Datum  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=345Uufuq4Mg&hd=1 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hier mal was von Kodex, recht neu  Coole Melo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PQ113LV0sM&hd=1 ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (20. März 2012)

Du mongo Kauf mir auch welche  wen nehmen wir alles mit ?


----------



## MasterFreak (20. März 2012)

Hahaha Imma mit die Ruhe, wir haben noch Zeit  Alleeeeeees  Ich schör ^^ Nein soo Hardstyle T-Shirt und so 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV9A4wRonhk&hd=1 Typischer Tatanka Lead  We are all the Hardstyle Family  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. März 2012)

Syndicate Karte gibts ca. ab August um den Dreh


----------



## MasterFreak (21. März 2012)

maaal sehn 
N Remix von nem Klassiker  Rischtig nice ^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQmuQBEcWEQ&hd=1 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. März 2012)

Original finde ich irgendwie um Längen besser.


----------



## MasterFreak (23. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs4sG4TpZPo leider keine gute Version von dem Lied auf YT gefunden, das is aber in DJ Isaacs Hardstyle Session  
Das ist Epic !!! <3  Der Sommer beginnt  ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. März 2012)

Technoboy hat auch was neues bei Youtube  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh5Yeo7Y_kU#!

Ich fand das Original ja schon geil von ihm. Aber das topt ja nochmal alles. (Ich will nicht die Scooter Diskussion anfangen, ich weiß wie es war und habe den Brief von Technoboy dazu gelesen)
Das Ti Sento von Scooter hatte irgendwie nen Tacken bessere Vocals im Refrain. Aber durch den Waverider Remix ist jetzt noch mal etwas mehr klasse dazu gekommen. Vor allem der Anfang lädt total zum Ausrasten ein 

AUF AUF ZUR DEFQON 1 !!!!!


----------



## MasterFreak (25. März 2012)

Naja ich hab das Orginal soo oft gehört .. ich muss sagen es ist gut aber irgendwann langweilig  Jo der Remix is ganz nett 
Hier auch Summer Feeling  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DRIuReYqlI We Dance To The Beat  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. März 2012)

Kann man ziemlich gut Hardjumpen zu


----------



## MasterFreak (25. März 2012)

lol ? Zu welchem ?  Du kannst auch Hardjump ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. März 2012)

Zu deinem Song und Ti Sento  Die Basics sind ja nicht sonderlich schwer und so nen paar extras  Hinten vorne hinten wechsel WOW xD schwer 
Ich übe mich momentan an Hardjump, Shuffle (Melbourne, T-Position und Front Shuffle) und teilweise Jumpstyle  Sieht alles nicht super aus aber es reicht


----------



## MasterFreak (26. März 2012)

Üben, Üben und Üben


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. März 2012)

Die Drehungen mit Tip sind das Problem  Mit welchem Fuß muss ich das einleiten? Nach dem 2. mal hinten Tip oder wenn der Vorne Tip vollzogen ist?


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. März 2012)

Mhm.... Zu laut... Musik braucht einen sinnvollen bzw. überhaupt einen Text oder man hört Klassik... aber so etwas... wääääh! Ne.. beim besten Willen nicht ^^ Euch trotzdem viel Spaß mit diesem Lärm.


----------



## MasterFreak (28. März 2012)

Jedem das seine  ................ -.-  
@Westfale_09 
Grundschritt und dann das rechte Bein hinten und von da aus die Drehung anfangen 
Hier mal was von Crypsis mit B-Front : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKd_23ijozU&hd=1 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. März 2012)

So meine Ohren sind taub  Aber es war ein geiles Scooter Konzert


----------



## Star_KillA (28. März 2012)

Unsere auch  Scooter


----------



## MasterFreak (28. März 2012)

Jep  
Scooter WTF ???  Was hast du denn da gemacht ?
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Decibel 06 Ballert  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMLpmYt7z1I&hd=1


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. März 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Unsere auch  Scooter


 Wo standest du? 
Warst du in Essen?


----------



## MasterFreak (28. März 2012)

Quatsch, wer geht denn zum Scooter Konzert ???? Das mit den Ohren kommt von Party mit Dutch und Hardstyle


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. März 2012)

Sagt der, der nirgendwo reindarf


----------



## MasterFreak (30. März 2012)

@Westfale_09
lol ? 

@All
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti4HI08XJvw&hd=1 Hard


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. April 2012)

So  Da Master Freak beleidigt ist muss ich was posten 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqVeIaWgvgU&feature=relmfu

und was geniales https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1ZYbKnHqZY


----------



## Patze93 (4. April 2012)

Bring the Pitcher Alive  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxMgCR9RIqk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MasterFreak (4. April 2012)

@Westfale_09 
Hehehe was heißt beleidigt, eher verwundert  Ich mag Scooter aber net    
Hier das offiziele Video von Catfight : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYnb6x838nY  Voll funny  
WUW4 is natürlich bekannt ^^ Einprägsame Melo und Vocals   
Hier mal 2 Coole Tracks  Jack of Sound Yeah https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zmzastcZbI&hd=1 Wie immer coole Atmosphäre  Und hier von eher Unbekannten Hardstyle Producern https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0HoDr-mR3g&hd=1 Serh cooler Brainkicker Re-Kick  !!! 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV_Fx9L7A_o Mal was lustiges von den Organ Donors....  bzw. total Krank 
@Patze93 I'm Alive von The Pitcher mit Slim Shore ist cool 

EDIT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnmnhbcVTL0&hd=1 Loudness Anthem 2012


----------



## Westfale_09 (9. April 2012)

Für den Hardstylefreak 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFmTVoEFC4Y


----------



## MasterFreak (9. April 2012)

@Westfale_09
Ich weiß is n Free Track von Tatanka, den er kurz für seine Mexico Tour gemacht hat  Gab es bei Soundcloud zum download, das Limit wurde aber gereached ......  
Zum Track selbst : Ganz lustiges Tool, obwohl er leider mixunable ist, da muss man sich etwas einfallen lassen oder n Intro hinzufügen 
Soo wieder normaler Hardstyle hier : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OucpCQQAJA&hd=1  Frequencerz Yeah !!! 
Und n Track von The Pitcher mit B-Front  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-4M6tuuktY&hd=1   und hier nochwas von B-Front   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhhWWfXP4sk&hd=1 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Zaucher (10. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYhK9p_rAHk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR8t0qlNlao

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Phv2_ruVuw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VlOsGq3pQg&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBScCGyc_FY

Meine absoluten Klassiker


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. April 2012)

Dutchie von Showtek ist total lustig  Der Sinn sei mal hinten angestellt


----------



## MasterFreak (10. April 2012)

Dutchie is einfach nur geil 
Zany ist einfach nur gut ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxY9rNbDi5s&ob=av3e&hd=1 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. April 2012)

Auch ein Favorit von mir


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbc5ehS9AlU&feature=related


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fLzdLEVRBg

Nicht das Beste von Technoboy aber es ist auch nichts schlimmes  

Aber das ist ein geiler Track  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ7Q-LTxk1A&feature=relmfu


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich liiiebe Hardstyle.

Höre alles von Headhunterz, Psycho Punks, Zandy, Tatanka und Zatox bis Technoboy oder D-Block and S-Te-Fan!!! 

Ich werf mal Hard with Style in die Runde ist immer sehr schön. 

Episode 7 gefällt mir sehr guuuut Episode #7 - Headhunterz - Hard With Style (Qlimax special) - YouTube


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. Mai 2012)

LEUTE  Die Syndicate steht und das Line Up ist der Hammer 

Ich sage nur Masters Elite -live-  

RAISE YOUR FIST FOR ANGERFIST und OUTBLAST


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2012)

Neues aus Italien 

Die Opera EP ist kostenlos zum Download rausgekommen  THX Zatox 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvzpT8izvrU

und von Technoboy ist eine Preview für Juni gekommen  KAUFT ES EUCH!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX3aLPLsoms&feature=BFa&list=UU4tc0AYEwhxn_1MFwxEGt0g

Ich finde, dass es nach The Undersound mal wieder ein geiler Track von Technoboy ist. Ballernde Bässe und kein TnT


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Mai 2012)

Nothing Nu is ein cooler Track  Yaaaaaaaaaaaa das geilste Line Up auf der Syndicate !!!!!!!!!!  Radical Redemption


----------



## HaCKEr (27. Mai 2012)

Na sicher. Ich höre ein sehr weite range an Housemusic. Aber Hardstyle ist einfach das feinste. Hardcore auch sehr gerne- muss aber die Stimmung passen.

Also ich fahre seit 5 Jahren auf die Qlimax und seit letztem Jahr auch auf die Defqon. Was noch an anderen Festivals möglich ist wird auch immer mitgenommen.
Wenns wieder soweit ist starte ich mal n thread. Wir sind immer eine Lustige Truppe und wenn jemand sich uns ansachliesen möchte ist gerne eingeladen.
Die Fahrt zur Qlimax ist immer die beste Preparty  Da gehst richtig ab im Bus...


----------



## Gatsch (27. Mai 2012)

finde den teil ab 1:37 am besten ))))






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_uzZHyPpcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. Mai 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRctRJcDRdA

Da Master Freak die  Pfeife mal wieder nix aktuelles hat, enthalte ich euch mal nicht den ultimativen Sommer Mix vor


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. Juni 2012)

Für die Freunde des gepflegtem Basses.  

Defqon 1 2012 Festival CD Box

Jahr für Jahr ein geniales Teil für alle Hardstyle / Hardcore / Hardtrance Freunde. Sind super Lieder drauf


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Juni 2012)

Heute ist es soweit   DEFQON 1 2012 

zur Einstimmung mal das Anthem vom letzten Jahr in der Tha Playah Version 

[YT]*eJtxiIgLr30*[/YT]


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Juli 2012)

Wieder Regen dieses Jahr


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Juli 2012)

Heute ist die CD Box angekommen, geniales Teil


----------



## janusch (5. Juli 2012)

das gehört zu nem festival dazu ^^ mit traktoren die die autos ausm dreck ziehen ect


----------



## MrBeen (7. Juli 2012)

Bin vor ca 15 Jahren mit thunderdome und Co aufgewachsen aber mittlerweile maximal Elektro. 
Denke so wird es euch auch gehen wenn ihr älter werdet, man wird ruhiger.
Hardstyle bei ü30 oder ü40 ist eher selten


----------



## janusch (8. Juli 2012)

bin quasi auch mit thunderdome aufgewachsen... die letzten jahre hab ich nur hardstyle gehört. im moment bin ich wieder auf dem hardcoretrip  evil activities, angerfist, nosferatu und co ^^


----------



## nexistar (10. Juli 2012)

Hardstlye is my Style und das seid ich ein kleines Kind bin!. Damit bin ich aufgewachsen, und damit sterbe ich auch. Ganz ehrlich, ich höre auch gerne Mozart und viele alte Artisten. Aber ohne Hardstyle gehts einfach nicht. Ich wünschte jeder auf der Welt würde shuffelnd täglich in die Arbeit gehen, die Omas, Opas alle kreuz und quer shuffeln und sich begrüßen. Stellt euch mal vor ihr sieht auf der Straße plötzlich eine 80 Jährige Omi auf euch zu shuffeln, mit dem Bein am loopen. Ach ja, die Fantasie geht manchmal mit mir durch. Aber es wäre toll!.

Ps: Wenn sowas mit der Omi tatsächlich mal geschehen sollte, würde ich mich natürlich erstmal anpinkeln vor lachen, aber dann anfangen mit ihr zu shuffeln.


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Juli 2012)

Von Headhunterz ist auch das Bewerbungsvideo zu DJ Mag Top 100 nicht schlecht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfdbvXX0x9k

Headhunterz - Reignite


----------



## Betschi (24. Juli 2012)

Hier mal was sehr geiles




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzAAsB8tIVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HaCKEr (25. Juli 2012)

Na wer hat schon gevotet beim DJ Mag? Meine Stimmen gingen an Headhunterz, Angefist und Noize Supressor.


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Juli 2012)

Headhunterz und Angerfist. Einfach geile Bewerbungsvideos mit Songs 

Headhunterz mit Reginite und Angerfist mit Buckle and Kill


----------



## DrSin (26. Juli 2012)

Joa dieses Jahr wirds wohl nur eine Q-Base dank der Arbeit 

aber das ist auch ein geiler Track: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psNnnMx9Tng


----------



## HaCKEr (26. Juli 2012)

Q-Base wird bei mri auch schwierig- aber dafür ist Pumkin sicher...auch wenn ich diese Kindergartenpartys  von Technobase hasse.
Aber das LineUp ist einfach zu gut um nicht zu gehen. Naja und Qlimax ist Pflicht. Seit 5 Jahren kein verpasst- da mussten Jobs drann galuben für


----------



## Betschi (27. Juli 2012)

Qlimax naja^^ letztes Jahr war ich das erste und letzte Mal dort. Da geh ich lieber an die Loudness


----------



## HaCKEr (28. Juli 2012)

Ne loudness ist wieder nicht so mein Ding... Aber ich schaffe sowiso immer weniger. Wird darauf hinauslaufen das
am Ende nurnoch einmal im Jahr Qlimax ist und mehr geht halt nicht.


----------



## Betschi (28. Juli 2012)

Zuerst kommt Q-Base, dann gehts sicher auch zur Syndicate. Weiter geplant hab ich noch nicht


----------



## HaCKEr (29. Juli 2012)

Die Syndicate werde ich wohl auch mal wieder besuchen nachdem ich letztes Jahr nicht geschafft habe.
Aber normal gehe ich nur auf Q-Events.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juli 2012)

Also Syndicate geh ich mit masterfreak auch hin


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. Juli 2012)

ochne  xD dann bleib ich lieber daheim xD


----------



## HaCKEr (30. Juli 2012)

so schlimm? Na vlt. trifft mann sich ja dort...


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juli 2012)

Du Penner @ westphale  jetzt bin ich traurig


----------



## felix2022 (2. August 2012)

Also wenns um Hardstyle geht gibt es bei mir 2 Favos:
1. Party duck anthem
2. Swedish House Mafia - one (dj maly mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCTZGKCB0vM
Das Lied ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. August 2012)

Aber das Line Up der Syndicate im Bereich hardstyle in Sachen Live Acts ist dermaßen fürn Arsch.  Im HC Bereich umso geiler  Aber ich werde mir beide Hallen bis zum erbrechen geben  Erst wenn die Sonne aufgeht gehts nach Hause


----------



## thysol (5. August 2012)

[x] Hardstyle kenn ich nicht !


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. August 2012)

Mal wieder was neues aus Italien von Technoboy 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJBarAwq6mg


----------



## Star_KillA (14. August 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaMxL1cOjH4


----------



## timbo01 (14. August 2012)

Hardstyle is einfach nur GAAAAIIILLLL 

Hier meine 2 Lieblingslieder im Bereich HS

Headhunterz - From Within (HQ) - YouTube

Brennan Heart & Wildstylez - Lose My Mind (Official videoclip) - YouTube

Gruß Timo


----------



## Star_KillA (14. August 2012)

Ihhhhhh Nustyle   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdJomBPfR5c&hd=1


----------



## Treetime (15. August 2012)

Hardstyle ist einfach total gut und ich bin selbst ein sehr aktiver Shuffler  Von daher bin ich es gewohnt diese Musikrichtung zu hören und ich kann dabei echt gut abschalten.


----------



## Low (15. August 2012)

Techno hab ich damals in der 9ten gerne gehört 
War aber (gottseidank) nur eine kurze Zeit


----------



## janusch (15. August 2012)

Low du bist raus


----------



## Tiz92 (23. August 2012)

So für alle. Ich liebe Hardstyle auch.  Gibt nichts besseres an Musik.


----------



## StormZ (23. August 2012)

Hab gar nicht gewusst dass es so einen Thread schon gibt xD
Wenn ich Hardstyle höre bekomme ich gute Laune...sonst bin ich mies gelaunt xD
Meine Lieblingslieder von Heady sind unter anderem from within und der Remix von Spaceman
Von Zatox dann loops and things, my life, Winter und opera


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. August 2012)

Was denn hier los? =( Keiner postet mehr was.

Pennt mal nicht ein hier 

Es ist bald wieder Zeit für Pumpkin Germany in der Turbinenhalle in Oberhausen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BbuR8I2dPw

Geniales Line Up mit den Eliten von Hardstyle und Hardcore


----------



## Betschi (9. September 2012)

So wer war auch noch an der Q-Base? PRSPCT hat übel reingehauen, das war einfach zu viel des Guten


----------



## DrSin (10. September 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> So wer war auch noch an der Q-Base? PRSPCT hat übel reingehauen, das war einfach zu viel des Guten


 
ich war da, bin immer noch platt


----------



## Betschi (10. September 2012)

Welchen Floot hat dir am Besten gefallen?


----------



## DrSin (10. September 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> Welchen Floot hat dir am Besten gefallen?


 
Headhunterz war schon ziemlich gut, Noisecontrollers auch, Technoboy war auch ok, Endymion war auch lecker, von daher kein fester Floor.


----------



## Betschi (8. Oktober 2012)

Get the fukk away from me!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGMy-P5qrj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Dezember 2012)

Dann holen wir mal das gute Teil aus der Versenkung 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1v-atdb3nk&feature=watch-vrechttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXgr6IrOgyM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcr4TF3j5GE 

Ist zwar kein Hardstyle aber auch geil. Wer auch Jumpstyle tanzen kann, wird es kennen und lieben 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghlyy_WejgQ

Ist einer von euch eigentlich auf der 8 Jahre Technobase Party am 5.1 ?


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich will erstmal gesund werden :F


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wärst dud enn hingegangen?


----------



## ctech (27. Dezember 2012)

Hardstyle FTW! 
Headhunterz & Showtek die Besten!


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. Dezember 2012)

Showtek mach ja neuerdings kein Hardstyle mehr  Aber die alten Teile von ihm haben Stil


----------



## ctech (28. Dezember 2012)

So gut bin ich da nicht informiert, danke dir  Dann sind es wohl die "alten" Teile die einfach nur geil sind!


----------



## Delusa (28. Dezember 2012)

The Prophet Q-Base 2009 und DEFQON 1 mehr muss ich nicht sagen


----------



## Freeze82 (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja für mich ist Hardstyle zu 99,9 % Kiddiemucke...Ich bevorzuge Acid,Hard/Dub/Tribal Techno & Tech House es gibt aber ein paar Tracks die ein wenig in die Richtung gehen die ich ganz gut finde.
zB 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qr30lyCLQUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMD0Qp7BQ9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Januar 2013)

Heute steht die Technobase Party in der Turbinenhalle in Oberhausen an  Wer ist noch mit dabei ? Psycho Punkz und Issac legen auf live .)
Dazu noch Evil Activities im Hakke Bereich


----------



## To4sty (6. Januar 2013)

Hardstyle FTW!
A2 Allstars - The Resistance
Gunz For Hire - Bolivia
Für mich zwei der besten Tracks 2012, wenn nicht die Besten.
Ran-D und Adaro sind sowieso welche der Besten


----------



## Z3rno (6. Januar 2013)

Kann man sich ab und zu geben, mus man aber echt nicht ständig haben


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Januar 2013)

Kurzes Fazit  
Der Hardcore Bereicht mit dem Live Set von Evil Activities war der Hammer. Aber auch im Hands Up Bereich haben Megastylez und Manian richtig Gas gegeben. Richtige gute Musik und übelst fun beim jumpen  

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf dem Easter Rave, wenn es nicht zur MOH geht


----------



## AchtBit (9. Januar 2013)

Kenn ich nicht. Ich bevorzuge Down Low.


----------



## folcalor (17. Januar 2013)

Ist das nicht diese Käfer-Treter-"Musik"? Nicht ganz mein Ding.


----------



## Hawkzton (17. Januar 2013)

dubstyle! gibt es noch nicht viel.

aber klingt nett -> mischung aus dubstep und hardstyle


----------



## Sickpuppy (17. Januar 2013)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> dubstyle! gibt es noch nicht viel.
> 
> aber klingt nett -> mischung aus dubstep und hardstyle


 

Also quasi die Krönung des schlechten Geschmacks


----------



## Hawkzton (18. Januar 2013)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Also quasi die Krönung des schlechten Geschmacks


 
das hiphop forum ist woanders!


----------



## Sickpuppy (22. Januar 2013)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> das hiphop forum ist woanders!



hmmm... was soll ich da? xD


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. Februar 2013)

So Leute der Härteren Bässe   Wer von euch ist denn auf der Easter Rave?


----------



## Lexx (17. Februar 2013)

Q-Dance ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. Februar 2013)

Ne. Das Event wird von Technobase / Hardbase.fm vermarktet.   Easterrave 2013 - Don't look back!  Ist ganz nett. Line Up ist für den Preis auch voll in Ordnung


----------



## Mick-Jogger (1. März 2013)

Ich war letztens auf Pumpkin das war auch von Technobase da hat man noch was "gehört" fürs Geld 

Das lineup von dem Easter Rave ist aber och nicht schlecht so mit Headhunterz, Wildstylez und vielen mehr


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. März 2013)

Es wird so pervers


----------



## ryzen1 (22. März 2013)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Also quasi die Krönung des schlechten Geschmacks


 
Ich war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher wie sich Hardstyle denn anhört. Musste ich glatt mal bei youtube reinziehn. Und jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich den Sound so sehr aus meinem Kopf verdrängt hab 

Wobei Dubstep nicht ganz so schrecklich ist


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. März 2013)

Kommt jedoch auf die Lieder an. WElches hast denn gehört? Weil im Hardstyle gibt es auch wieder verschiedene Richtungen


----------



## ryzen1 (22. März 2013)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Kommt jedoch auf die Lieder an. WElches hast denn gehört? Weil im Hardstyle gibt es auch wieder verschiedene Richtungen


 
Ich hab mir das mal reingezogen World of Hardstyle - YouTube


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. März 2013)

Ok. Hab mal bisl reingehört.   Hier ist von Lippie ein Mix. Der Typ kann echt gut mixen  We Are Hardstyle - YouTube


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Mai 2013)

So, wer von euch ist denn dieses Jahr auf der Pumpkin, Syndicate oder Q-Base? ^^


----------



## Mick-Jogger (12. Mai 2013)

Pumpkin war ich letztes Jahr war echt nicht schlecht! Gute Preis leistung! Also vllt. dieses Jahr wieder


----------



## Scalon (12. Mai 2013)

Auf der Q-Base war ich letztes Jahr, vielleicht gehe ich dies Jahr wieder hin war sehr geil letztes Mal. Btw war meine Erste  Aber bis September ist noch hin, und Tickets gibts auch immer länger als bei den anderen Events, deshalb abwarten wie sich der Geldbeutel entwickelt


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Mai 2013)

Das wunderte mich ehrlich gesagt. Dachte es gibt immer so einen Run auf die Q-Dance Tickets. Bei der Defqon 1 ist ja innerhalb von einer Stunde alles weg. Dasselbe bei Qlimax und Co. Ist Q-Base nicht so attraktiv?


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

Hardstyle ist jetzt auch nicht so mein fall bin ehr "Classik Rock" 
aber ein guter freund von mir hörts ohne ende... ein paar lieder sind okay andere aber naja ^^ jedem das sein sag ich nur


----------



## MrRazer (23. Mai 2013)

Ich hasse es wenn sich meine Freunde über Hardstyle lustig machen.Hardstyle FTW


----------



## Mick-Jogger (24. Mai 2013)

Einer meiner Freunde ist ganz besonders schlimm ... der hört wirklich nur das was in den top 10 der charts ist und wenn was anderes dran kommt ists ********


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Mai 2013)

Ja. Das ist ziemlich bitter. Man sollte auch mal andere Richtungen probieren  Aber mittlerweile ist es bei mir soweit, dass ich normale Clubs/Discos zu öde finde und mich eigentlich immer nur auf Events wie Q.Base, Syndicate, Easter RAve, Pumpkin und Co. freue. Ist das normal?


----------



## The_Trasher (12. Juni 2013)

Die Events von Technobase.fm sind eigentlich schon ganz gut, allerdings aber auch nicht wert über 500km zu fahren. 

Hardstyle: Gefällt mir z.B. Wildstylez recht gut


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Juni 2013)

Sooo der MasterFreak ist back  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zwUPHxGFcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

MfG


----------



## Mick-Jogger (19. Juni 2013)

Mein absolutes Sommer gute Laune Lied ist:

Headhunterz feat. Malukah - Reignite!


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Juni 2013)

Ein junger, aufsteigender Produzent aus den Niederlanden : Infirium  Er wurde bereits durch D-Verze supportet ( im Underground Diversity Podcast)


https://soundcloud.com/infirium/infirium-immeasurable 

Wer Gated Kicks mag sollte diesen Track definitiv mal anhören... (alle die Nutty T hören sowieso ;D )

*D-Verze presents The Underground Diversity Podcast - Episode #1:*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-dJkDoN6ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

Das einzige Lied was ich je mals vom Hardstyle mögen werde ist das:

#5 Darren Styles - Take a look at my girlfriend *Mixed* (Download Link). - YouTube


- Happy Pc User


----------



## Scalon (23. Juni 2013)

Darren Styles ist Happy Hardcore bzw UK-Hardcore xD


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juni 2013)

Naja, kann man hören ne  
Ich bin eher HipHopper aber Brennan Heart, Wasted P. , Wildstylez und Headhunterz kann man sich gut geben


----------



## cYnd (8. Juli 2013)

Ich meld mich auchma wieder 

War jemand auf der Defqon? Ich war da, war echt hammergeil.
Als nächstes steht The Qontinent, Ground Zero und Q-Base an.
Qlimax und Freaqshow werde ich auch mitnehmen und mal sehn, was sonst noch so dazwischen kommt 

Wie siehts bei euch Festival/Eventtechnisch aus?


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Juli 2013)

Q-BASE  

Synicate (bei dem Line Up muss man dabei sein)


----------



## HaCKEr (11. Juli 2013)

Qlimax und Freaqshow werd ich wieder gehn. Sonst wohl nischt.
Nächstes Jahr DefQon Australia warscheinlich- wenn das nichts wird eben die Normale.


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

Kann man hören aber ist nich mein Ding !


----------



## KeKs (27. Dezember 2013)

Das Q-Base Festival kann man empfehlen vorallem der Hardtechno und Industrial Floor sind sehr gut.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2013)

Kann man hören aber ist nich mein Ding.


----------



## Abufaso (31. Dezember 2013)

Ununterbrochen kann ichs nicht hören, aber ab und zu liebe ich es


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Dezember 2013)

Dito.


----------



## KeKs (14. Januar 2014)

Oder normales Techno ist auch super also von Kanzler und Co.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2014)

Hardstyle kann man hören, doch Hardcore ist viel besser!


----------



## S754 (12. April 2014)

Kann man hören aber ist nich mein Ding !


----------



## Abufaso (13. April 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Hardstyle kann man hören, doch Hardcore ist viel besser!


 
Viele sagen Hardstyle sei schon keine Musik mehr..Was ist dann erst Hardcore?


----------



## thunderofhate (13. April 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Viele sagen Hardstyle sei schon keine Musik mehr..Was ist dann erst Hardcore?


Was ist dann erst mit Industrial Hardcore oder noch besser Speedcore? ²
Das Empfinden über Musik ist rein subjektiv. Da könnte es mich kaum weniger jucken, was jemand von Hardcore hält.
Ich spiele nebenbei Gitarre und hör auch gerne Klassik/Opern und (Death-) Metal oder Christina Aguilera. ³


----------



## Disneyfreund (14. April 2014)

Hardstyle ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. September 2019)

[x]Ja. Mag ich.

Wobei ich die Tracks der "klassischen Zeit" (2000 - 2010) am besten finde.

Die aktuellen Tracks (2017-2019) hören sich so, naja, "überproduziert" an.
Vor allem die andauernden Wechsel zwischen langsamen und schnellen Stellen innerhalb vieler aktuellen Tracks nerven erheblich.


----------

